# My First Planted Tank (The End) Juwel Rio 125



## LondonDragon

Hello everyone,

Just thought I would post a few photos of my Juwel Rio 125.
I haven't been in the planted scene for too long, I have really started using real plants in the past 9 months, was using mainly plastic before.
Started reading the various forums on the web and also asked a lot of questions and realised the standard equipment on a Rio was no really ideal to grow plants.
Upgraded the filter to Eheim 2224 and also the lighting to 4x24w T5, using DIY CO2 recipie on two nutrafin kits (considering upgrading to pressurized as its not very stable), and I am dosing a combination of liquid and dry fertelizers.

This is an overal photo of the tank a few months ago before it was a little neglected due to the house being refurbished and looking like a building site, and me not having much time for the tank other than feeding the fish and water changes.




 

And below some photos of some of my fish that I have in the tank and some that have been rehouse.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Hope you enjoyed the photos, critics and comments are always welcomed. 

UPDATE: Just thought I would add my dosing regime that I posted somewhere else in the forum.

For the past year I have been using a mixture of dry and liquid. I purchased a gram scale (on ebay cheap) to measure the right amounts of dry ferts needed for my tank, don't think the table spoon method to be reliable, I have about 6 or 7 diferent table spoons 

For my Juwel Rio 125 I dose the following:

Dry:
KN03 (Potassium Nitrate) 1.4gm 3x a week
KH2P04 (Mono Potassium Phosphate) 0.3gm 3x a week
K2S04 (Potassium Sulfate) 0.4gm 3x a week

Liquid:
Tropica Plant Nutrition - 5ml 3x a week
Kent Botanica Fe - 10 drops 3x a week

50% weekly water change

I do water changes on Saturdays and on that day I don't dose anything.
I dose the dry ferts on Sundays, Tuesdays and Thursdays.
Then donse liquid ferts on Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays.

Its been working for me so far and algae as not ever been a problem. I get the odd spot on the glass which gets cleaned when I do water changes.

Thanks, Paulo


----------



## nickyc

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Great pics!  If that's what your tank looks like when you're neglecting it,  I can't wait to see more pics!!


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				nickyc said:
			
		

> Great pics!  If that's what your tank looks like when you're neglecting it,  I can't wait to see more pics!!


Thats was before the housing works, now its not looking as good, I will post some recent photos soon, thinking about changing the gravel, so haven't been doing many changes other than re-housing some of the fish.


----------



## ulster exile

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Looks lovely to me.


----------



## lstratton

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Oh i'm so jealous of you.  Mine doesn't look anywhere near as good.  Well I guess it is only a couple of months old, but the plants never grow as fast as you'd like!


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Thanks Chrisi


			
				lstratton said:
			
		

> Oh i'm so jealous of you.  Mine doesn't look anywhere near as good.  Well I guess it is only a couple of months old, but the plants never grow as fast as you'd like!


Don't be  hehe My plants grow way too fast, I have to trim them every week during the water changes, soon enough I will have to start giving some away lol


----------



## ceg4048

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Hi dragon,
              Nice healthy tank, great aquascape and wonderful photography. Thanks for sharing and welcome to the forum.  

Cheers,


----------



## Lisa_Perry75

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Wow, if my Rio 125 looks like that in a few months I will be a very happy lady!!!  I love the lotus, it doesn't look overbearing or anything in this tank, it looks amazingly in tune with it's surroundings. Is it the Tropica variety?

The pics of the fishes are also awesome! Do you have any photography tips?


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Thanks Ceg 



			
				Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> Wow, if my Rio 125 looks like that in a few months I will be a very happy lady!!!  I love the lotus, it doesn't look overbearing or anything in this tank, it looks amazingly in tune with it's surroundings. Is it the Tropica variety?
> The pics of the fishes are also awesome! Do you have any photography tips?


Thanks Lisa, I trim all the leaves of the lotus that go to the surface as and when I see them, last time I trimmed it properly I ended up removing about 30 leaves, they really grow very fast sometimes and can reach the surface in just a few days, and yes is the Tropica potted variety, should have some little ones from the main plant if you interested I will put one on the post for you.

Tips on photography, well I use a Konica-Minolta 5D Digital SLR, with a 90mm Tamron Macro Lens and an external hotshoe flash unit.
The tips from what I do would be to always use the settings on manual, exposute, lighting, etc... and also use manual focus, problem with auto focus is the fish swim so fast that by the time it takes to focus even on the fastest lenses you will loose the moment. My macro lens is fixed at 90mm so I can't zoom in or out, I just move back and forth to get the right shot. 
Other tip if to always make sure the glass of the tank is clean and take the photos at a slight angle so you don't get the reflexes of the flash on the glass, use a diffusor on the flash, if you don't have a proper one just tape a bit of an A4 sheet of printer paper on top of the flash 

Hope that helps


----------



## Lisa_Perry75

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Oh wow, cheers on both accounts.

I would love a green, I've just bought a red one (hopefully crosssed fingers) so when that grows up I can send you a red


----------



## Ed Seeley

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Very nice tank and pics.  Love the Hoplo too (Or is that Megalachis now..?!).  Used to love mine and I'm always tempted to get some more everytime I see them in a store.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				eds said:
			
		

> Very nice tank and pics.  Love the Hoplo too (Or is that Megalachis now..?!).  Used to love mine and I'm always tempted to get some more everytime I see them in a store.


It was sold to me as a Upsidedow catfish, but in the end it wasn't, I think you are right about it, also goes by the name of Armoured Catfish if I am not mistaken, but it grew too much in a couple of years and then I re-homed it a few months back.


----------



## Arana

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Very nice indeed  Welcome to UKAPS


----------



## Ed Seeley

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> eds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice tank and pics.  Love the Hoplo too (Or is that Megalachis now..?!).  Used to love mine and I'm always tempted to get some more everytime I see them in a store.
> 
> 
> 
> It was sold to me as a Upsidedow catfish, but in the end it wasn't, I think you are right about it, also goes by the name of Armoured Catfish if I am not mistaken, but it grew too much in a couple of years and then I re-homed it a few months back.
Click to expand...


It's definitely a Megalachis thorocata, but used to be called Hoplosternum thorocatum.  Actually it's probably not that species, but was always sold as such!  Great catfish, but wouldn't want one with a glosso foreground!


----------



## hixy

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

What a lovely tank. very nice


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Thanks for the positive feedback guys 


			
				eds said:
			
		

> It's definitely a Megalachis thorocata, but used to be called Hoplosternum thorocatum.  Actually it's probably not that species, but was always sold as such!  Great catfish, but wouldn't want one with a glosso foreground!


Thats why I gave it away to a friend, also re-homed the Clown Loaches that kept lifting my riccia and plants. They are lovely when small but unfortunatly grow way too big too fast, at least mine did in the 3 years I had them.


----------



## GreenNeedle

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

For a first attempt it looks superb.

Good to se a Zenkeri Green as so many people are obsessed by the red ones and ignore the green which IMO is much more striking.

Keep up the good work.

Andy


----------



## Lisa_Perry75

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Personally since seeing the Zenkeri red in MA in Fareham I have been blown away by the red. Theirs has grown very low and bushy, it looks awesome! Though the green does look lush too.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Thanks for all the positive feedback, I also prefer the green, never really been a fan of the red version, would be nice to have a go if anyone as one for a swap 

Just read this months issue of Pratical Fishkeeping magazine and my tank is featured in the readers tanks page  and also in the PFK online blog 2nd Edition.


----------



## Joe Faria

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Hello mate,
I really like your tank... despite I love crypts...  

By the way, you are not portuguese?

Cheers,

Joe Faria.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				Joe Faria said:
			
		

> Hello mate,
> I really like your tank... despite I love crypts...
> By the way, you are not portuguese?
> Cheers,
> Joe Faria.


Thanks  and yes I am portuguese, by your surname I see that you are also 
Where abouts in Portugal are you from? I was born in the north near Porto, city called Vila Nova de FamalicÃ£o.


----------



## Joe Faria

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Hi again,
Trofa mate, we are neighbours...

I knew your nickname from somewhere, like a portuguese forum...  

Until last September, I lived in Cornwall, for about 4 good years and moved back to Portugal... That's life mate.

Um abraco,

Jose Faria.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Yeah just a few miles apart, world is small after all hehe
I been living in London for about 18 years now! Looks like I will be staying for a while too hehe or until the English kick me out of their country 
I go to Portugal twice a year parents live in FamalicÃ£o, inlaws in Lisbon, so I get to travel up and down the country 
I always use the same nickname in all the forums I frequent which I lost count by now lol even used to have a couple that I run.

Um abraÃ§o
Paulo


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Hello everyone, 

Over the last couple of weeks I have been moving things around. I had 3 Clown Loaches in the tank for just over 3 years from my time before moving to planted and they were causing havoc with uprooting plants etc... they were rehomed last Saturday and gave me an oportunity to redo somethings and get the tank back on track.
As I mentioned before my place was a building site for about 6 months and the tank was just left there feeling very neglected, since I was doing a lot of the work myself after my job, there went the evenings and weekends. The only plants that didn't survive was the Riccia and HC, and the green plant I had on the left hand side which I have no idea what it was called. Also on the left hand side underneath the plants there was a large 15cm diameter by 30cm long plastic tube where the loaches used to hide which I have now also removed. During that time the Anubias grew like mad now I have lots just from one tropic pot, silly me left them out too long while moving things about and some of the leaves dried out  :? 

The plants have been trimmed quite a bit so needs a couple of weeks to grow back, last week got a couple of pots of HC which I planted on the left hand side and this week received some glosso and mosses from Ed which I planted yesterday. The glosso is away pearling which I guess its a good sign, I am trying it on my pea size gravel and see how it goes, if it doesn't hold I will change the gravel.

OK enough for today, here are some photos I just took.

Full tank shot:






Created a moss wall on the back of the tank using a wire mesh, just want to see the effect when it grows.





And a photo of my favourite fish 





As always comments and critics always welcomed.
Thanks for looking


----------



## ulster exile

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Wow - looks amazing to me    I realise you're trying out the moss, but at the mo it's probably the only thing I don't like in there because it is so uniform, manmade and deliberately placed.  But the rest of it is stunning!


----------



## Ed Seeley

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Looking good!

Did you use Weeping moss for the wall?  Will look good in a couple of weeks if it grows at the same rate for you sa it does for me!

Glosso should do well too.  Pearling is never a bad sign IMO!  Bubbles can get annoying though after a while!  I bet the gravel will hold it better than the sand I grow it in.  Once the glosso starts sending out new shoots you want to trim the stems off just above the gravel at a node to make sure the carpet is nice and compact.  By then each piece will have rooted so the smaller size won't matter.  I've replanted mine using just single nodes with two leaves and it's already growing back in well.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

ulster - Thanks  I know the moss doesn't look natural for now, but if it grows well it will make a nice background and you won't then notice the mesh. Which will add a very natural look.

eds - Again thanks for the plants and for the tips on the glosso, I will surely follow that and trim it like you recommend.
I am not sure which moss I used, took it out of the packs and then realised I couldn't remember which was which. It was the larger quantity of moss you sent if you can remember. I used the other one on a tree branch on the right hand side.


----------



## Ed Seeley

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> eds - Again thanks for the plants and for the tips on the glosso, I will surely follow that and trim it like you recommend.
> I am not sure which moss I used, took it out of the packs and then realised I couldn't remember which was which. It was the larger quantity of moss you sent if you can remember. I used the other one on a tree branch on the right hand side.



The larger amount was the Weeping moss so it's lucky you used that for the wall!  So the stuff on the branch is the Spiky that will grow upwards.

Glosso and the mosses will be looking lush in no time I'm sure.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				eds said:
			
		

> The larger amount was the Weeping moss so it's lucky you used that for the wall!  So the stuff on the branch is the Spiky that will grow upwards.
> Glosso and the mosses will be looking lush in no time I'm sure.


Thanks Ed, looks like by chance I made the right decision hehe
Can't wait until it all settles, my corrys keep digging up the glosso!


----------



## Sandra

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Looks great. 
Do you have any substrate under that gravel? Please forgve me if you have already answered this question.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				Sandra said:
			
		

> Looks great.
> Do you have any substrate under that gravel? Please forgve me if you have already answered this question.


Nothing at all, just normal pea size gravel, had that in the tank for 5 years since it was a Goldfish tank before.


----------



## Sandra

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

wow your plants look really good.
Do you dose with fertiliser or do you have co2?


Please ignore the above, I have just read that you have both LOL


----------



## Themuleous

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Loving the plants, like the crpyts as a background plant!

Sam


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				Themuleous said:
			
		

> Loving the plants, like the crpyts as a background plant!
> Sam


Cheers, I like the colour they add to the tank, not sure which they are though, any clues?


----------



## ulster exile

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Looks like a non-algaefied version of my c. wendtii, but I'm still a n00b so I'd take that with a pinch of salt!


----------



## TDI-line

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Looking good.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Thanks, TDI


			
				ulster exile said:
			
		

> Looks like a non-algaefied version of my c. wendtii, but I'm still a n00b so I'd take that with a pinch of salt!


after some google search, yep it looks like it, also have a smaller one with light green leaves, much smaller though.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125 [Updated 29/03/2008]*

Hi everyone,

Just thought I would give you another update before the water change.

For comparisson, here is last week Saturday:





Here is today:





Since the last update the glosso and HC is starting to fill in, its been a bit of a strugle as my corys go digging in the middle of it and end up uprooting it, I have been replating it every day as it floats.
Also added some Blyxa to the middle, got this from James this week very happy with it as I never seen it on sale anywhere before, thanks for that  due to this have placed the weeping moss mesh at the back on the horizontal, its starting to show signs of growing now, not fast by any means hehe
Over the last week I have only been dosing TPN+ as I ordered a bottle by mistake of my usual TPN, I will keep dosing this until I get my pressurised system which should arrive any day now. Also took delivery of my Trace Mix from AE and I am looking for MgS04, Boots are out of stock so might just pay a little more and get it on ebay. Once I get the CO2 system installed I will move to complete dry ferts.

Full tank shot and a couple more photos of plants:















Thanks for looking, as always critics and comments always welcomed


----------



## johnny70

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Very nice mate, love the choice of rainbows in there   whats the plant in the 2nd last picture

Cheers,
JOHNNY


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				johnny70 said:
			
		

> Very nice mate, love the choice of rainbows in there   whats the plant in the 2nd last picture


Thanks  if I am not mistaken the plants is "Ludwigia repens 'Rubin'" purchased a pot of it few months back and it grows very well.


----------



## Ed Seeley

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Looking good.  Everything's growing in really well.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Re-do looks really good!


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Just came accross this photo, just to show my initial planted setup when I first started on the planting side, this is about a year ago when I got my T5 lighting.







Its come a long way since then.


----------



## Themuleous

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Woo something of a change!!  I love seeing how tanks have changed over time.

Sam


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				Themuleous said:
			
		

> Woo something of a change!!  I love seeing how tanks have changed over time.
> Sam


From my original photo there about a year ago a lot of the plants are still in the tank at present  
Can't believe most survided for 6 months with no ferts and no CO2!!


----------



## genesis

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Wow, that looks amazing 
Is that Riccia carpeting?


----------



## mindscape100

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

yeah it all looks great.. Good photography too i reckon!
John


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				genesis said:
			
		

> Wow, that looks amazing
> Is that Riccia carpeting?


Thanks, on the first photo on the openning post yes it is, I had it tied down to a metal mesh, worked out pretty well for arouns 4/5 weeks then it would start to become loose and had to redo it again. I am now trying HC and glosso for carpet as you can see further along the post.

Thanks John


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Just another quick update, I have now added the pressurised CO2 system, only been up and running for two days.
I have also moved to complete EI fert dosing with the addition of MgS04. Since the last update added a little piece of bogwood with some branches on the left hand side, and to it added some dwarf riccia.

For comparisson, this is two weeks ago:





This is today (moved the lighting a little back to highlight the moss wall):





This is a close-up of the weeping moss wall:





And this is a close-up of the glosso, did a trim of some older leaves that were developing some algea.





Thats all for now, critics and comments always welcomed


----------



## Ed Seeley

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

That moss wall is growing in nicely!  The glosso seems a little slow growing in, but the CO2 and EI will sort that I'm sure.  Good stuff.


----------



## nickyc

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Looks great!  What are your fish?


----------



## Themuleous

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Love it, love it, love it 

Sam


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Thanks Ed, the glosso is struggling really I think it was because of the DIY CO2 which was fine one day and didn't work the next, lets hope now that those days are over, the HC is not doing great either.

Nickyc, I have 2 Boeseman Rainbow, 12 Harlequin Rasbora, 2 Corrys, 1 Clown pleco, 2 Ottos, some guppies which have been in the tank for about 4 years, they just keep breeding in the tank, most fry get eaten which keeps then under control.
Also have 10 Amano shrimp and 20 Red Cherry shrimp (still deciding if I should had the cherry to tank or buy a separate tank for them, I might just had them and see), don't think I missed anything else. Since I moved to planted a lot of my fish have been re-homed (Some cats, loaches, etc...)

Sam, thanks


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Another week, another update 
Its been a week since the pressurised CO2 as been running, I have noticed the plants pearl more often than they did before and its also the first week with complete EI.
I am noticing some problems though, looks like I am getting some tiny hairy algea on some of the plants and also some of the older leaves are getting holes when before they didn't, any ideas? Funny thing is the algea on the Anubias has cleared almost completely. The HC and the glosso are also not doing very well, they getting algea on them and the HC is looking dark green.

Here is the tank today:





Top view of the glosso:





Riccia on branch:





Another close up (have quiet a few trumpets of all of suden):





Thanks for looking, critics and comments always welcomed


----------



## Arana

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Looking great mate


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				Arana said:
			
		

> Looking great mate



Thanks


----------



## Themuleous

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Absolutely lovely, even my wife thinks its nice   How do you get your L.repens to look so good?  Mine always looks crappy.

Sam


----------



## ceg4048

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Hi Dragon,
               Lovely tank and great shots! 8) It takes a few weeks for the adjustments to be made internally. The carpet plants are difficult because they are in an area that is not rich in CO2. This could be a flow problem or you may need to increase the injection rate. Are you still not dosing on water change day? The problem is that the CO2 and nutrients are coupled so that an increase in one means an increased uptake demand on the others. At 3wpg you could bottom out on that day. Also, you don't need to add the Ferropol if you are dosing TPN or other traces.

Cheers,


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Thanks Sam, if the wife likes it I must be doing something right then hehe and not doing anything special they just growing very well at the moment, when I brought the Tropica pot they almost died completly what I have now came from a couple of stems that I thought were going to die off too.

Clive, thanks for the reply, guess I will have to wait a couple more weeks and see how thinhs develop. I am dosing after water changes as recommended, and last week I added a 400lph powerhead that blows the CO2 bubbles right into the glosso and HC, will give it sometime now and see if that makes a difference.

Many thanks


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Just a small update, this weekend re-planted the left hand side of the tank. The anubias were looking in pretty bad shape so cleared a lot of the old leaves, now I seem to have about 20 separate rhizones.
Also got rid of the piece of wood that was holding the Riccia, it seemed to be rotting away, which I am sure is not good for the thank, will have to figure what I want to do with the Riccia, its floating at the moment.
Seem to have a problem with algae at the moment not sure what could be wrong, CO2 drop checker is always green, dosing the recommended EI, lighting is on for 9 hours, only feeding once every other day over the last week or so. Maybe I will reduce the lighting. Any ideas?

Here is a shot of the Blyxa that is also looking in pretty bad shape and some of the algea on it, seem to have a lot of trumpets now that I got rid of my clown loaches 






I also liked the effect of the weeping moss wall at the back of the tank so this weekend I stripped it down and double its size, now just have to wait for it to grow back.

I have noticed my cherries are now coming out more often into the open, for the first couple of weeks I didn't even know they were in the tank, now they are roaming everywhere.

Full tank shot how it looked after a good trim this weekend and the re-doing of things mentioned above:






Close shot of the glosso, its looking much better now, looking healthier after I trimmed parts of it with algea and also trimmed the ones that were shooting up vertically:






Any suggestions on the algea would be appreciated, could I be dosing too low? Should I double the fert dosing? I doubled it after the water change on saturday, will see how it goes this week, should I also do mid week water changes for the time being?

Many thanks


----------



## ceg4048

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Dragon I can quite make out what type of algae that is in the Blyxa. The Bacopa looks like it has GSA which means a PO4 shortage. Can you compare it with the data on JamesC's plant guide? http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm

I know this is frustrating but try adding more CO2. EI requires high CO2 levels. When are you turning on the gas relative to the lights?

Cheers,


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Thanks for the reply Clive, from the list it looks like Oedogonium, I already have the CO2 bubbling away pretty intenssive, think if I had more I will gas the fish, maybe I need to add more ferts? I double the ferts after the water change on Satruday and yesterday dosed the traces the plants were pearling away like I never seen them before. The CO2 comes on one an a half hours before lights and goes off an hour before lights out.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Have you considered upgrading the filter?  

I had good results with a TetraTex EX1200 in my Rio 125.  You can get them for about 60GPB.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Have you considered upgrading the filter?
> I had good results with a TetraTex EX1200 in my Rio 125.  You can get them for about 60GPB.



I am running the internal filter, plus a Eihem 2224 and also have a power head for circulation. Thought that should be enough?


----------



## beeky

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

I was just wondering if it's worth cutting down on the fish food. You mention an explosion of trumpets since you removed the clown loaches, they're obviously eating something and judging by your fantastic plants, it's not those! Any extra food might be decomposing and although not affecting water quality for the fish, might be an attributing factor for the algae.

Just a thought.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				beeky said:
			
		

> I was just wondering if it's worth cutting down on the fish food. You mention an explosion of trumpets since you removed the clown loaches, they're obviously eating something and judging by your fantastic plants, it's not those! Any extra food might be decomposing and although not affecting water quality for the fish, might be an attributing factor for the algae.Just a thought.


Thanks for the reply, I also thought about that, and I haven't really been feeding the fish too much, and over the last week and a half only been feeding once every other day, and removed 60+ trumpets!


----------



## beeky

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Ah, well it was rather clutching and straws. Maybe they're eating the algae?!


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Just a silly question, how often should I clean the filters? I clean the internal every two weeks and the external once a month, is that enough? Just in case it as something to do with that. Thanks


----------



## ceg4048

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Your, maintenance is fine, your tank seems spotless to me, but Blyxa is clearly unhappy which is disappointing. Leave it for a week or so and continue to remove by hand. You have upped the nutrients so that's enough for now. Normally, when you make a dosing change like that you won't see an effect for 2-3 weeks. As a follow up to Georges comment is there any way you can get flow in the direction of the Blyxa? I know it sounds weird but it could just be sitting in an odd or stagnant flow pattern. Do the leaves move at all?

Cheers,


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Thanks Clive, the algea is mainly on the Blyxa but I see the odd bit on other plants also, thats whats worrying me most.
I moved the powerhead in such a way at the weekend that now the Blyxa leaves are moving about, they weren't before, I might just remove the leaves that are most affected and keep the dosing a little higher and see how that goes.
Should the one weekly water change be enough or should I do one in mid week? thanks


----------



## ceg4048

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Well, every water change you do helps because you are removing ammonia content as well as algal spores. 2 water changes a week is twice as effective as once a week. I know this is a drag but it really does help. Remember to dose right after the water change. Yes, definitely remove all affected leaves. There is no hope for them and they normally never recover. They only serve to add fuel to the algae fire so get them out of there. I lose track now and then but were you going to try some Excel?

Cheers,


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Water changes are not a problem, I devised a system with a hose so all I need to do is run the hose and press a switch and then just wait for it to empty and refill again  I don't have any Excel should I be getting some?


----------



## ceg4048

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Oh cool!   Well then no sweat.  Excel and it's competitor Easycarbo are one of the few silver bullets we have available to us. The only problem is that they are expensive.
http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... ts_id=1716
http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... cts_id=302

These are supplementary sources of CO2 and are a way to up your effective CO2 level without adding more gas. The are also mild algaecides hence their popularity.

Cheers,


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Thanks for the info Clive, which one would you recommend over the other so that I can start ordering 
Also how would I go dosing these with EI? many thanks


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

1 litre of EasyCarbo is pretty reasonable, cost wise and will last you 6 months+.

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... ts_id=1809

Dose 5ml per day.


----------



## ceg4048

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

As George says, get the cheapest one.  They are identical. Just follow the dosing instructions on the label if you are conservative and 2-3X the label instruction if you are an extremist (or rich).

Cheers,


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Thanks George and Clive for the help, I have just ordered Georges sugestion, one liter should last me a while.
Yesterday did a good prune on the infected leaves and moved my diffusor to a position where the bubbles get spread more even across the tank and stay longer underwater before reaching the surface, its not in an ideal place estetically but I will leave it like that for a week or so and see how things work out.


----------



## johnny70

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

http://www.aquaristic.net/index.php?sid ... =easycarbo

These chaps supply easycarbo, works out at Â£11.24 per 1ltr + Â£10.24 shipping, but if you buy in bulk like I do you can ship upto 30kg's for the same price of Â£10.24(sepending on the exchange rate on the day)   

Hope that helps

JOHNNY


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Thanks Johnny, just got it off AE  only need one anyway


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Thanks Johnny, just got it off AE  only need one anyway



Nice one.  Good to see our members supporting UKAPS sponsors.

BTW I'd personally avoid dosing more than the instructions.  Spot dosing the full amount will work against the worst algae infected areas if you haven't removed the leaves, or it's attached to decor.

You can read about its active ingredient here - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glutaraldehyde

The last paragraph refers to Seachem Flourish Excel...


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Nice one.  Good to see our members supporting UKAPS sponsors.


Thanks for the info George, and I have been buying stuff from AE since 2006 

One other thing, I should dose this together with EI ferts correct?


----------



## johnny70

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Thanks Johnny, just got it off AE  only need one anyway



Your welcome, its another option for all, I use AE a lot but sometimes nice to save some money  

I have overdosed x3 on tanks I have, not had any problems and it cleared my problems up pretty quick.

JOHNNY


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Received the EasyCarbo yesterday morning, dosed yesterday and this morning, since I don't really have any bottom feeders other than the two corries, I have been cutting back a lot on the pellets and only giving the corries food when they are at the front of the tank. Because of this I have seen my amano shrimp all over the plants eating algae, in the last couple of days they almost cleared everything in the glosso and rotala, was pretty much suprised.
Also I hardly used to see the amanos and cherries out in the open and now they are everywhere, counted 10 amanos this morning and I wasn't even sure how many were left in the tank from the 10 I purchased long time ago.
I placed the glass diffusor right in the middle of the front glass where the water flow is greater, it doesn't look good but it is spreading the CO2 everywhere and things are picking up again.

I was thinking of getting rid of the CO2 diffusor from the tank and get a reactor instead, is this a better idea?? Where can I find a decent reactor? and will the Eheim 2224 be able to cope with it?

Many thanks for all the helps guys


----------



## ceg4048

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

This is an excellent but hideously overpriced solution: http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... ts_id=1370

What makes it goo is that it doesn't back pressure the pump so flow is not affected too much. An Aquamedic unit is a bit more efficient because it uses a counter flow principle but the flow rate penalty is harsh. If you are good at DIY you can make one yourself for pennies using Tom Barrs Venturi flow diffuser http://www.barrreport.com/articles/3444 ... t=diffuser

I think Ed made one as well but I can't find his post on it.

Cheers,


----------



## Steve Smith

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				ceg4048 said:
			
		

> I think Ed made one as well but I can't find his post on it.



*ding*


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> *ding*


Yeah I saw that before, even commented on it, just not too confortable doing it myself in case of leaks.
Thanks for the suggestions Clive, first one is expensive and haven't read anything good about it so far.
Second is tricky to build and again wouldn't be too confortable with it, might have to so some more research and see.


----------



## aaronnorth

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

wow looking great (minus the algae) i have never had MTS - only columbian and pond snails(trapdoors)


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> wow looking great (minus the algae) i have never had MTS - only columbian and pond snails(trapdoors)


Thanks  want some trumpets??


----------



## ceg4048

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Clive, first one is expensive and haven't read anything good about it so far.
> ...



The Cal Aqua unit is good. I had two of them before I broke one while being too rough with the cleaning brush. I also got them when they were more reasonably priced.

Cheers,


----------



## aaronnorth

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> aaronnorth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow looking great (minus the algae) i have never had MTS - only columbian and pond snails(trapdoors)
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks  want some trumpets??
Click to expand...


No thanks, i have enough snails


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Was digging around my aquarium box and came across my old Hydor pump/diffusor, and gave it a go, it works much better than the glass/stone diffusor, a lot more bubbles and much tinnier, also the pump blows them around quicker and also sucks in a lot of them back into the pump and out again which I guess will disolve them further.

Some photos:











Think I will give this a try for a few days before I think about a reactor. Now just have to fix it in place somewhere lol


----------



## Garuf

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

I've the same one and I agree it is much much better than any ceramic diffuser I've ever used the only downside with it is hiding the damn ugly thing and the fact that it's another plug, if it weren't for these things I'd use it. Oh Mine I've siliconed a chopped down Ehiem sucker on so that I can mount it on the side wall.


----------



## Garuf

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

I've the same one and I agree it is much much better than any ceramic diffuser I've ever used the only downside with it is hiding the damn ugly thing and the fact that it's another plug, if it weren't for these things I'd use it. Oh Mine I've siliconed a chopped down Ehiem sucker on so that I can mount it on the side wall.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Another week another update   Not a lot as changed since last week, have been dosing Easycarbo (5ml perday) since I received my order on Tuesday, also have setup a new diffusor, wasn't very happy with the glass diffusor.
I am now using the Hydor diffusor which mention in my previous post, its working very well, and I am much happier with it. Pump only comes on when my CO2 comes on and goes off at the same time as CO2.
I have noticed less algae in the tank over the last week, but since dosing easycarbo I have noticed my water is not clear like it was before, its slightly cloudy, something to do with Easycarbo and the EI ferts?

Here is the tank last week:





Here is the tank today:





The HC is recovering but its still not great, glosso is mixing with it:





The glosso is doing much better now and its filling in great:





One of the two corrys:





My two Rainbows:










I am currently happy with the right hand side of the tank, and now just working on the left, the weeping moss wall is coming along great too, I quite like the effect.

Thanks for looking and feel free to critic and comment as always


----------



## Steve Smith

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

That right hand side looks amazing   You've got a great triangle effect going on from right to left.  Works really well.  What is the rush style plant in the middle?


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> That right hand side looks amazing   You've got a great triangle effect going on from right to left.  Works really well.  What is the rush style plant in the middle?


Thanks Steve, you mean the tall vertical plant? if so thats "Bacopa monnieri". It used to really struggle to grow and thought it was going to die off at one stage, but since moving to EI, its growing pretty fast for a slow growing plant. You can see the difference in the first two photos of the growth in one week.


----------



## Arana

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

oh wow it's looking great  , what's your thoughts for the left hand side then mate


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				Arana said:
			
		

> oh wow it's looking great  , what's your thoughts for the left hand side then mate


Thanks Mark, I am not sure yet for the left, I have been trying a few things and I don't like any, so I am going to keep trying and see how it goes, might have to get rid of the Anubias in the end and replace them with something else or might get rid of all the plants in the left and just carpet it with glosso!


----------



## ceg4048

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> ...I have noticed less algae in the tank over the last week, but since dosing easycarbo I have noticed my water is not clear like it was before, its slightly cloudy, something to do with Easycarbo and the EI ferts?



No, normally it's just the opposite if your CO2 is top notch. GH Booster can sometimes cause the cloudiness if you are using it but probably this is a bacterial issue. The populations are unstable right now because of the changes you've made. This could go on for weeks but it's nothing to worry about.

Cheers,


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				ceg4048 said:
			
		

> No, normally it's just the opposite if your CO2 is top notch. GH Booster can sometimes cause the cloudiness if you are using it but probably this is a bacterial issue. The populations are unstable right now because of the changes you've made. This could go on for weeks but it's nothing to worry about.
> Cheers,



Thanks Clive, I don't use GH Booster, might be because I cleanned the internal filter, but doesn't usually happen, I will give it a couple more days and see, otherwise I will do a water change.


----------



## aaronnorth

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

how about leaving the left side freee and having a triangle? I think the B.monnieri needs a trim though.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> how about leaving the left side freee and having a triangle? I think the B.monnieri needs a trim though.


Yes I have mentioned that a couple of posts before about leaving the left side with just glosso and no plants, its an idea and the triangle shape would look nice, would probably then have to get rid of the moss wall.
I have trimmed the bacopa since my last post and a lot of the other plants too


----------



## TDI-line

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Your tank is coming on so well, love the scape.


----------



## Steve Smith

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> SteveUK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That right hand side looks amazing   You've got a great triangle effect going on from right to left.  Works really well.  What is the rush style plant in the middle?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Steve, you mean the tall vertical plant? if so thats "Bacopa monnieri". It used to really struggle to grow and thought it was going to die off at one stage, but since moving to EI, its growing pretty fast for a slow growing plant. You can see the difference in the first two photos of the growth in one week.
Click to expand...


I was meaning the almost grassy looking plant dead centre


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> I was meaning the almost grassy looking plant dead centre


Ah ok  thats Blyxa Japonica, got that off a forum member


----------



## Steve Smith

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Oh right, that looks huge!  I thought Blyxia was smaller than that?  Looks nice though


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> Oh right, that looks huge!  I thought Blyxia was smaller than that?  Looks nice though


Its about 6/7 together in a bunch, and from what I seen it can grow much bigger than that. Its been struggling a bit since I got it in my tank, but now that all the algae from the tank is gone lets hope it starts to get better


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

A quick update on how the tank is developing, the algea has now completely gone, there is only a small amount on the oldest leaves of the anubias but I guess thats expected. 
The algea on the rotala and blyxa has disapeared, the glosso is now doing pretty well and I have cut almost all the old leaves that had some algea on it and its look very healthy now  its been slow for the glosso but its getting there, maybe when it starts getting cramped I will uproot it and replant it. Will then at that time get rid of the HC which is not looking any better, seems to be stuck in time, some light green leaves and lots of dark green leaves.
Gave the tank a really good trim this weekend, couple of photos to show how its looking today:

Here is it last week (post for comparrison):






Here how it looks today










As always feel free to coment and critic


----------



## aaronnorth

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Wow   

Looks great how you have trimmed the plants, especially the cabomba


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> Wow
> Looks great how you have trimmed the plants, especially the cabomba



Thanks  I cut it in a sloping way to see if it grows thicker at the top and look fuller than before.
Just trying now with the trimming, should have never got that Amano book LOL


----------



## ceg4048

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Gosh, that's really sweet looking. :!:  That's great what you did with the cabomba. As you've discovered by now, carpet plants are only ever really satisfied with extreme CO2. Now that you've trimmed there should be just that little bit more CO2 available so they might perk up.  

Cheers,


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Thanks Clive, its been with your help that I got it looking this goood, can't thank you enough for that.
CO2 is running pretty high at the moment and been dosing extra ferts also and the EasyCarbo seems to be helping too 
Also took your recomendation from another post and run it higher than before for less hours, bring it up two hours before lights on and turn it off 3 hours before lights out, working a treat


----------



## nickyc

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Looks really good!  Mine always gets that 'new haircut' severe look for a few days after a trim - wish I could make it look like yours!!  Hope you're happy with it


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Thanks nickyc  so far I am pleased the way I got this back on track, and I am happy overall the way the scape is looking.
Just that left hand side which is not yet as I would like it, but I am working on that now


----------



## Steve Smith

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

I actually really like how that bacopa is growing straight up and how there are only a few stems of it.  It reminds me of one of the TGM tanks (the huge long one) where there were stem plants growing in small groups but quite thinly planted.  Reminds me of a bamboo forest to a degree 

Looking really good


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Thanks Steve, I also like the bacopa which luckly survive when it was almost dying off, I replanted what I trimmed off so I will have a few more soon, I like the "bamboo" efect also and now algea free looks even better


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Just a quick update, nothing much as changed of the last week, just letting things grow after the hardest trim I have done so far on the tank. Just a couple of photos for comparisson.

Last week after heavy trim:





Today after water change:





Comment away


----------



## aaronnorth

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

The moss wall is growing well, the right side is looking good - more rounded than usual aswell.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> The moss wall is growing well, the right side is looking good - more rounded than usual aswell.


Thanks  I am going to redo the moss wall once again lol going to double its current size once more to cover the whole back, just waiting for the new mesh to arrive to get started on that.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Another quick update, just letting things grow in, needs a bit of a trim at the moment might do that later one when I do the water change. The glosso is really taking off now, might need to replant it soon. My Red Cherries are out more often now, they seem to love the moss wall, thats were I spot them all the time.

Here last week:





Here is today:





The Glosso looking really healthy:





And a few more photos of the plants and one of the Rainbows:















Has always comments and critics welcomed  thanks for looking


----------



## Arana

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

loving it mate  the moss wall gives it real mood 8)


----------



## John Starkey

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Hi, i love the look of your tank and for a first time effort i think you have done a great job well done,regards john.


----------



## Superman

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Looking fab, hopefully my glosso will turn out like yours. Think I need to replant it and spread it out a bit. Might wait until I move.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Thanks guys  I have some plans for the next month of so, some changes to the left hand side and something new with the moss wall, hopefully that will work and complete the setup.
Superman the glosso did take about 4 weeks to start growing properly, not sure why it took that long since it came from a forum member that had it growing very well. I will need to replant mine soon, its getting too thick and is starting to grow upwards. will give me the oportunity to get rid of the HC which didn't really take off.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Few people have been asking what plant is this and that so I decided to create a diagram:

Original Photo:






Diagram:






1. Rotala sp. ''Nanjenshan'' (Mayaca) ?? not sure about this one
2. Bacopa monnieri
3. Anubias barteri var. nana
4. Limnophila sessiliflora
5. Hemianthus callitrichoides ''Cuba''
6. Ludwigia repens 'Rubin'
7. Blyxa Japonica
8. Vesicularia ferriei (Weeping Moss)
9. Glossostigma elatinoides
10. Cryptocoryne undulata
11. Taxiphyllum sp. (Spiky Moss)
12. Nymphaea lotus (Green version)


These two cannot be seen on photo:
13. Cryptocoryne parva (growing in the middle of the Ludwigia repens)
14. Riccia sp. 'Dwarf' (growing at the top back floating for a test)


----------



## beeky

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Do you find you get lots of hair roots with the L."Rubin"?


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				beeky said:
			
		

> Do you find you get lots of hair roots with the L."Rubin"?


Don't get any really, roots only grow near the gravel. Get lots on the Rotala which is anoying!


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Hi guys,

Just a quick update, just took some photos earlier this evening, not a lot as changed the plants have grown quite a bit, just letting things fill in, received the materials today to building the new moss wall, got more of the stuff than what I really needed, going to create a moss wall for my new shrimp breeder tank also, and should have enough left for a couple more tanks LOL
Things are looking great, this week added the "Limnophila aromatica" that I received from Clive, a few stems melted away but whats left is looking pretty good, I have increased the CO2 a little also to help it along, I am going to use some of the plants from this tank for the new 60l, like the anubias and some of the crypts. Since I moved the crypts about a few months ago, now I have small crypts growing everywhere, guess they are coming from the roots that were left in the gravel.
The tree branch that is in the tank is temporary, was thinking of using it in the shrimp tank so its just there to sink.

Now to some photos, tank last week:





Tank today:





One of my two corries on the glosso:





The Limnophila aromatica on the left hand side of the branch:





Close-up of the tank:





Comments and critics always welcomed  thanks for looking


----------



## ceg4048

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Looking good mate!   L. aromatic looks great against the Blyxa. One little niggle though - That strand of Bacopa(?) on the extreme left against the glass ruins the mood mate. :?  The glosso gets better every time. In a few weeks you'll have major decisions to make - like do you keep the L. aromatica short and in the mid-ground or or do you move them aft and allow them to grow up? Nice shots!  

Cheers,


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Thanks Clive, when I planted the L. Aromatic I uprooted the bacopa so I just planted it there for now.
When I get my 60l up and running (which should be tomorrow if my order from AE arrives) I am going to move a few things about in this tank, so I will have to see what I will do with the Aromatic, I might move it to the left hand side and replace the Rotala as its looking awfull, not doing very well in my tank, looks more dead than alive even though its growing.
The glosso is getting very think now also, growing like mad now which is a good sign, but looks like I might have to replant it soon, I have tried trimming as much as I can and I am keeping it sort of under control.


----------



## beeky

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

I think the L.aromatica looks great too. Very nice tank and just keeps improving.

How do you trim the L.sessiflora? It always look really neat. Do you remove whole stems? Uproot and replant?


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				beeky said:
			
		

> I think the L.aromatica looks great too. Very nice tank and just keeps improving.
> How do you trim the L.sessiflora? It always look really neat. Do you remove whole stems? Uproot and replant?


Thanks beeky, I just trim it and then replant what I trim, it then just gets new stems just above where I trimmed it.


----------



## aaronnorth

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

The glosso is doing well, i love the blyxa, very lush


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> The glosso is doing well, i love the blyxa, very lush


Thanks  I am much happier with the glosso now, since dosing EasyCarbo things have improved a lot  including the Blyxa that was melting at one stage and was full of algea!


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*






Very nice.

Consider some more midground transition.  Rocks work well too.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Very nice.
> Consider some more midground transition.  Rocks work well too.


Thanks George, I am in the process of setting up my 60l tank for my shrimp, so I am going to move some of the plants to that and rearange things in the tank a little, think I am getting way too many plant species now lol we just get carried away! Got two more from AE yesterday including the new tropica plant!! 
I had rocks at one stage in the tank and removed them to make space for more plants lol


----------



## aaronnorth

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Everytime i see Staurogyne sp the more i start to like... must resist ordering some :?


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> Everytime i see Staurogyne sp the more i start to like... must resist ordering some :?


I needed some stuff off AE so I got a couple of the new plants to try them out including the Staurogyne


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Quick update on the L. aromatic, its looking like the best plant I have now  really loving it 

Here last week:





Here is it today, you can compare its growth with the Blyxa:





Also to the left of the L. Aromatic are the two new tropica plants I got this week, the Nesaea Pedicellata and the Staurogyne sp., both are still in their pots on top of the anubias until I do the water change this weekend and move things about.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Was measuring my 3 week supply of dry ferts and thought I would take some photos to see how I do mine, might be usefull for others, little circle containers were purchased at MUJI, brought 4 sets think it costs Â£2.49 each, so ended up with 2 sets of 9 containers each, which dosing 3 times a week lasts for 3 weeks. I measured and each can take up to 15 grams.











Photos of the tank next weekend, made some changes to the plant layout to include the new plants from Tropica and also added a couple of others that I purchased at a local LFS.

Girlfriend came home at the weekend with a red Siamese Fighter (Betta Splender), wasn't really keen on one but what can I do, she did like the idea of the shrimp only tank and backs me up in the 500l project! 

More soon


----------



## JamesM

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Great idea, but why don't you simply make a premix up with water? 



And don't try telling us you bought the scales just for this


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				JAmesM said:
			
		

> Great idea, but why don't you simply make a premix up with water?
> And don't try telling us you bought the scales just for this


Its easier just to dose the dry ferts than to premix them, for me anyway. and yes I did buy the scale for this LOL


----------



## JamesM

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> JAmesM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great idea, but why don't you simply make a premix up with water?
> And don't try telling us you bought the scales just for this
> 
> 
> 
> Its easier just to dose the dry ferts than to premix them, for me anyway. and yes I did buy the scale for this LOL
Click to expand...

Yeah, yeah. I believe you


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				JAmesM said:
			
		

> Yeah, yeah. I believe you


Guess having white powder underneath the tank is always a good hiding place!


----------



## JamesM

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Shhh, don't give it away 


Handy for other kinds of greenery too 


I'm going to stop now, before we're all busted


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				JAmesM said:
			
		

> I'm going to stop now, before we're all busted


They will be knocking on your door soon enough     IT WASN'T ME! IT WASN'T ME!


----------



## JamesM

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

I blame Clive. He's turned us all


----------



## ceg4048

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Not so.. I'm to busy eating my plants to notice...  

Cheers,


----------



## JamesM

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Not so.. I'm to busy eating my plants to notice...
> 
> Cheers,


Nothing wrong with adding a bit of green to your cakes


----------



## REDSTEVEO

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Was measuring my 3 week supply of dry ferts and thought I would take some photos to see how I do mine, might be usefull for others, little circle containers were purchased at MUJI, brought 4 sets think it costs Â£2.49 each, so ended up with 2 sets of 9 containers each, which dosing 3 times a week lasts for 3 weeks. I measured and each can take up to 15 grams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos of the tank next weekend, made some changes to the plant layout to include the new plants from Tropica and also added a couple of others that I purchased at a local LFS.
> 
> Girlfriend came home at the weekend with a red Siamese Fighter (Betta Splender), wasn't really keen on one but what can I do, she did like the idea of the shrimp only tank and backs me up in the 500l project!
> 
> More soon



Hi London Dragon,

Can you tell me where or what is MUJI? Also are you just tipping these dry ferts straight into the tank? If so is there any benefit of doing this over mixing with water and adding wet ferts?

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				REDSTEVEO said:
			
		

> Hi London Dragon,
> Can you tell me where or what is MUJI? Also are you just tipping these dry ferts straight into the tank? If so is there any benefit of doing this over mixing with water and adding wet ferts?
> Thanks,
> Steve


Hi Steve, Muji is a oriental shop the you see in every coner of London nowadays found the item on the online store: http://www.muji.eu/pages/online.asp?V=1 ... =304&CHK=Y its Â£1.95 for the pack of 5, when you join two packs together you loose one pot so you end up with nine and a single.
Yeah I just tip the dry ferts into the tank, benefits well its easier than making mixes and measuring ml per day and stuff, for me anyway. I asked about that and many people do the same, think Clive does that too. Works the same way as the mix you make so IMO its a waste of time making the liquid mixes. Hope that helps.


----------



## JamesM

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Thanks for the link, handy that 

How much are you weighing out for each dose? I'm following Clive's EI dosing on my 20gal, and I'm about to start dosing on my 45gal.. Are your scales 0.1 or 0.01 increase? I'll have to look for some on ebay...


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				JAmesM said:
			
		

> Thanks for the link, handy that
> How much are you weighing out for each dose? I'm following Clive's EI dosing on my 20gal, and I'm about to start dosing on my 45gal.. Are your scales 0.1 or 0.01 increase? I'll have to look for some on ebay...



Macro: KN03 (2.4 grams 3x week ), KH2P04 (0.6 grams 3x a week) e K2S04 (0.6 grams 3x a week)
Micro: Trace Mix from AE (0.6 grams 3x a week) e MgS04 (4 grams 3x a week)

Both mixes are dosed on alternate days. I also add 5ml of EasyCarbo per day and a 50%-70% water change weekly.

Scale was purchased on ebay and measure per 0.01 up to a maximum of 500g


----------



## JamesM

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Thanks mate, great info


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				JAmesM said:
			
		

> Thanks mate, great info


I just checked its 0.1g not 0.01! search for "Pocket DIGITAL Scale" and you will see loads. Paid a tenner inc postage for mine over a year ago.


----------



## REDSTEVEO

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> REDSTEVEO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi London Dragon,
> Can you tell me where or what is MUJI? Also are you just tipping these dry ferts straight into the tank? If so is there any benefit of doing this over mixing with water and adding wet ferts?
> Thanks,
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Steve, Muji is a oriental shop the you see in every coner of London nowadays found the item on the online store: http://www.muji.eu/pages/online.asp?V=1 ... =304&CHK=Y its Â£1.95 for the pack of 5, when you join two packs together you loose one pot so you end up with nine and a single.
> Yeah I just tip the dry ferts into the tank, benefits well its easier than making mixes and measuring ml per day and stuff, for me anyway. I asked about that and many people do the same, think Clive does that too. Works the same way as the mix you make so IMO its a waste of time making the liquid mixes. Hope that helps.
Click to expand...


Cheers London Dragon,

I might give this ago when I have used up my current supply of premixed ferts. Can we use another name instead of "ferts"  I can't help associating it with another word that sounds similar


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Hi Guys,

Last night the football was boring so I decided to do some work on the tank, cleaned the front glass that I hadn't cleaned in about 3 weeks and trimmed some plants. Last Saturday I purchased some plants also which I can't remember the names now so I will post the names of those later on. The plant on the right hand side (Limnophila) as taken a very big trim yesterday so looks a little low now, it will grow back up in a couple of weeks.
Other than the couple of extra plants added not much as changed really, its just growing very well, and the glosso is getting thicker by the week, didn't realyl want to go through the pain of replanting it again but looks like I will have to do it sooner rather than later.
Enough tank and here as some photos 

Full Tank Shots:










Moss wall looking good also:





The glosso:










Other shots:















Never had much success with hair grass, so thought I would give it another go:





Comments and critics are always welcomed  thanks for looking


----------



## johnny70

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

One word;

*BEAUTIFUL*

JOHNNY


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				johnny70 said:
			
		

> One word;
> *BEAUTIFUL*
> JOHNNY


Thanks  forgot to mention that now my spray bar is very nicely camouflaged by the moss wall


----------



## ceg4048

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Paulo, just use curves scissors and trim the glosso just like mowing the lawn. It's a bit messy obviously and it will look garish for a while but it grows back. No need to rip it out. All carpet plants can be kept in check this way.

Cheers,


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Paulo, just use curves scissors and trim the glosso just like mowing the lawn. It's a bit messy obviously and it will look garish for a while but it grows back. No need to rip it out. All carpet plants can be kept in check this way.
> Cheers,


Thanks Clive I will try that, I kept in check to start with but got lazy and sure was messy! Still waiting for my UKAPS tool set to arrive    think they still mining for the iron ore


----------



## ceg4048

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

What you can do if you have good hand eye coordination or if you have a helper is to trim while you are siphoning off the water during a change. Hover the siphon hose just above the scissor as you cut. Serious footballers should already have this skill and should find it a doddle...  

Cheers,


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				ceg4048 said:
			
		

> What you can do if you have good hand eye coordination or if you have a helper is to trim while you are siphoning off the water during a change. Hover the siphon hose just above the scissor as you cut. Serious footballers should already have this skill and should find it a doddle...
> Cheers,


I only ever played as a goalie, guess they like to take aim at me   and think I would run out of water before the glosso was trimmed, can always try it with all the filters and pump switched off and then just pick up the stuff from the surface, the Juwel internal filter is also good at picking this stuff up. But I might just replant it to get rid of the HC from the left hand side which is now covered in glosso.


----------



## ceg4048

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Well,...I mean, just add more water if you run out, or just do some sections at a go. Sounds like you really want to get it out of there anyway though. Hey, goalies out to better at it than most. No excuses...  

Cheers mate,


----------



## JamesM

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Stunning mate, for your first planted tank you should be really proud


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				JAmesM said:
			
		

> Stunning mate, for your first planted tank you should be really proud


Thanks mate, I am happy with it, its come a long way and its looking pretty good. Learned a lot of stuff with this tank which will be valuable in the future when I try something new. My corner tank project looks dead and burried now  so I think I will get another Juwel tank, a 240 or a 300. Will have to wait and see.


----------



## JamesM

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

aww, gutting. The corner tank idea was looking good too


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				JAmesM said:
			
		

> aww, gutting. The corner tank idea was looking good too


Needed a couple of experienced tank builders in the area to pull this off, only company I found willing do it is up in Scotland, but they say is to far for them to build it onsite. Quote was looking good too, oh well.  :?


----------



## aaronnorth

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

love it, the hairgrass will spread faster if you divide it up into smaller clumps - unless you dont want it to


----------



## JamesM

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> JAmesM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aww, gutting. The corner tank idea was looking good too
> 
> 
> 
> Needed a couple of experienced tank builders in the area to pull this off, only company I found willing do it is up in Scotland, but they say is to far for them to build it onsite. Quote was looking good too, oh well.  :?
Click to expand...

Why not go for something big a fancy from n&d: http://www.ndaquatics.co.uk/

I was going to get a 60x24x24 from them, but then I had kids and ran out of room  I'm still thinking of a 36x24x24 to replace my 48x12x18 though...


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> love it, the hairgrass will spread faster if you divide it up into smaller clumps - unless you dont want it to


Thanks  yeah I know, but I wasn't sure if I wanted it to spread fast or not, will see how it does and then maybe replant it.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				JAmesM said:
			
		

> I was going to get a 60x24x24 from them, but then I had kids and ran out of room  I'm still thinking of a 36x24x24 to replace my 48x12x18 though...


Yeah I will need to look at my options, the space was nice for a corner tank built on-site but its not great for anything else really. Thats why I got a dog instead of kids


----------



## JamesM

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

What about contacting Jayne? Her husband builds tanks...


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				JAmesM said:
			
		

> What about contacting Jayne? Her husband builds tanks...


I did, too far for them to build it


----------



## JamesM

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

I'll come do it for Â£50 and a few crates of beer. It might leak, but I'm sure we'd have fun doing it


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				JAmesM said:
			
		

> I'll come do it for Â£50 and a few crates of beer. It might leak, but I'm sure we'd have fun doing it


If I wasn't worried about the leaking I would do it myself LOL but its an idea and could be fun! Maybe we can have a UKAPS meet and build the damn thing


----------



## aaronnorth

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> JAmesM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll come do it for Â£50 and a few crates of beer. It might leak, but I'm sure we'd have fun doing it
> 
> 
> 
> If I wasn't worried about the leaking I would do it myself LOL but its an idea and could be fun! Maybe we can have a UKAPS meet and build the damn thing
Click to expand...


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Just another quick update since the water was so clear today! Was checking the camera after cleaning it and took some more photos. The plants I couldn't remember the names last time were as follows:

Added over the last two weeks:
Staurogyne sp.
Nesaea Pedicellata
Rotala Rotundifolia
Limnophila Heterophylia
Eleocharis Acicularis

Removed last week:
Rotala sp. ''Nanjenshan'' (Mayaca)

Think I will stop adding plants now and move on to the 54l that is cycling, this one just needs to grow now and be enjoyed. I am almost happy with this one, not sure what I will do when it gets to a point that there isn't more I can do with it. Don't really want to re-scape it either, might just try to maintain it the way it is and just move the plants around as they grow.

Full tank shot:






Top of the tank:





Bottom half:





Spiky Moss growing very well and algae free:





Glosso, also algae free:





One of my lovely corries:





One of my Rainbows:





Also I have noticed over the last week that the plants are all pearling like never before, might have been due to the increase on CO2 when I introduced the L. Aromatica.

Comments and critics always welcomed


----------



## aaronnorth

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

That glosso really needs thinning out


----------



## Superman

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Good to see that hard work pays.
Sooner or later hope mine looks as fantastic as yours!


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> That glosso really needs thinning out


Yeah I know, I am considering replanting it, but the more I look at it the better it starts looking and I feel guilty destroying it! lol dilema do I or don't I! lol



			
				Superman said:
			
		

> Good to see that hard work pays.
> Sooner or later hope mine looks as fantastic as yours!


Yeah its been a long four months to get this back on track but its coming along nicely, I am sure you can get yours looking like this too, just give it time and consider the lighting upgraded we talked about the other day on MSN.


----------



## Ed Seeley

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Looking really great.  Love the shot showing how the Spiky Moss spreads out and the Weeping Moss wall really sets it off.  

As to the big glosso dilemna...  
I'd enjoy it as long as you can and then, once the bottom layers start to die off, rip the whole thing out and replant with little bits.  You'll have a new carpet in about 3 weeks!!!  Just give it a day to replant all the little plantlets really close together!!!


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Thanks Ed, really love the mosses, gotta thank you for those  never had mosses before and they look great 
I will have to work up the courage to re-plant the glosso, might do it next weekend.


----------



## REDSTEVEO

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

The tanks look the business totally. The pictures are so professional and clear. You must be very proud of yourself. I would be!!

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				REDSTEVEO said:
			
		

> The tanks look the business totally. The pictures are so professional and clear. You must be very proud of yourself. I would be!!
> Cheers,
> Steve


Thanks Steve, I am very proud really, since I found this forum my experience and enjoyment of planted tanks as increased beyond belief  I have to stop posting too much might start annoying people LOL


----------



## JamesM

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Never


----------



## REDSTEVEO

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Hi, Firstly I notice from some of your photos especially the close ups you seem to have a fair amount of snails amongst the plants. Personally I can't stand any form of snails in my tank and used to try anything to get rid of them. Some people are quite happy with them though so I suppose it is personal choice. If you want to get rid of them without adding chemicals try this:

http://www.thetropicaltank.co.uk/Fishindx/puf-trav.htm

The full name is Carinotetraodon travancoricus 

The Pygmy puffer fish is one of the sweetest little fish you ever saw. I have got two in my tank and have had them in for over a year. Within a month of putting them in there was not a snail to be seen. They are only 1 and a bit centimeters long, peaceful and spend all day long hovering amongst he plants looking for snails. The trumpet snail are a pain because they can bury themselves in the gravel, but the Pygmy puffer fish get them in the end.

I bought mine from Oasis Aquariumin Salford. Speak to Trevor or Eddie and tell them Steve reccommended you to them. The shop is well worth a visit if you are reasonable close enough and Trecor and Eddie are extremely helpful. Their phone number is 0161-832-5836.

Hope this helps. Unless you are a snail lover of course :? 

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## johnny70

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Beautiful tank, really stunning

JOHNNY


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Thanks for the info Steve, I like the puffers they look stunning, but I don't really mind the snails, they bury themselves in the gravel and release gasses that build up in the gravel, can only be good  When there are too many I just hand pick a few, if there isn't any overfeeding they don't breed that fast anyway.

Thanks for the comment Johnny


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Just another quick update, plant wise nothing as changed just moved a couple of things around and gave most of them a good trim. What I have added this week was a couple of rocks and a piece of redmoor wood.
I like the colour of these rocks thats the reason I went for them so will see what you guys tink about it, not 100% sure on position yet but I didn't want to move too many things to get them in for the time being.
Also this week gave the glosso a good trim, its not looking its best after that but I hope it will just fill back in again, trying that first before tanking the step of replanting it all.

Here is the tank last week:






Here is the tank today:





Small rock under the moss:





Close up of smaller rock:





Top of the larger rock:





Large rock:





Comments and critics always welcome


----------



## aaronnorth

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

beautifull, but the rock stands out to much for me, i prefered it before but the wood looks ok


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> beautifull, but the rock stands out to much for me, i prefered it before but the wood looks ok


Have a couple of smaller ones which are lighter colour might try them to see also, going to leave it for a week or so to see how it feels.


----------



## TDI-line

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Pics look spot on LD.


----------



## planter

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Really beautiful tank LondonDragon! Congrats... 
I love the range of colours.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Thanks guys, feedback much appreciated


----------



## johnny70

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

I want your tank   I love this tank, this is a real beauty. I can only dream of one like this  

I love it BTW 8) 

JOHNNY


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				johnny70 said:
			
		

> I want your tank   I love this tank, this is a real beauty. I can only dream of one like this
> I love it BTW 8)
> JOHNNY


If you can build my new one I will give you this one as a present lol thanks for the lovely comment 
And no need to dream about it, you just need the right levels of light, CO2, flow and ferts and anyone can do it. I am much a noob at this as most people in here. Don't really understand the theory behind all the plants and biomass and all that stuff, I just go with the flow and see what works and doesn't with the guidance of the people in this forum that can do the thinking for me hehehe


----------



## REDSTEVEO

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Stunning,

What are the reddish looking plants in the left corner, left of centre and right hand side?

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				REDSTEVEO said:
			
		

> Stunning,
> What are the reddish looking plants in the left corner, left of centre and right hand side?
> Cheers,
> Steve


Thanks  Left of center is "Cryptocoryne undulata" and right hand side is "Ludwigia repens 'Rubin'"


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

dont you think its amazing that this thread has had so much traffic in only 3 months? mind blowing.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				Matt Holbrook-Bull said:
			
		

> dont you think its amazing that this thread has had so much traffic in only 3 months? mind blowing.


I tend to ask about most issues about my tank here rather than asking in different forums so that people can see what problems I am having along the way and what I did to resolved them, think its makes sense to keep it all in the same post.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Matt Holbrook-Bull said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont you think its amazing that this thread has had so much traffic in only 3 months? mind blowing.
> 
> 
> 
> I tend to ask about most issues about my tank here rather than asking in different forums so that people can see what problems I am having along the way and what I did to resolved them, think its makes sense to keep it all in the same post.
Click to expand...


I agree.. and it makes a better journal as it enables people to follow a project through all the different issues as they arise. Its still nice to see 1 thread getting so much interest though


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				Matt Holbrook-Bull said:
			
		

> I agree.. and it makes a better journal as it enables people to follow a project through all the different issues as they arise. Its still nice to see 1 thread getting so much interest though


Its been a great ride since I decided to get this back on track, and with the help from the guys here and the plant donations it has made it so much more enjoyable and managed to achieve great results so far


----------



## Vito

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

hey LD could you tell me where you go to refill you 500g co2 bottle? im having trouble finding a suppler... any advice?


----------



## JamieH

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Here is the tank last week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the tank today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small rock under the moss:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of smaller rock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top of the larger rock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large rock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments and critics always welcome




comment.... 

WOW


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

look very nice indeed  i love the LA.. thanks again for sending me some!


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				JamieH said:
			
		

> comment....
> WOW


Many thanks but don't over do it  I am getting happier with it, a couple more months and it might be the way I want it.



			
				Matt Holbrook-Bull said:
			
		

> look very nice indeed  i love the LA.. thanks again for sending me some!


Thanks  in a couple of weeks should have some more, its growing very well in the tank now, just let me know.


----------



## Vito

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Really impressive tank mate... I asked a couple of posts up, where do you fill you 500g co2 bottle? im having trouble finding a supplier....  :?:


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				Vito said:
			
		

> Really impressive tank mate... I asked a couple of posts up, where do you fill you 500g co2 bottle? im having trouble finding a supplier....  :?:


Hi Vito, apologies missed your post   I haven't filled my bottle yet and its a 2Kg, been running for two months and still going strong, I have since purchased a Fire Extinguisher from member Dan Crawford which I will be using when it runs out, refills in London cost Â£25 for a 2kg bottle and Dan sells them for Â£22 delivered, if you get two or more works out even cheaper so not sure if I will refill them in future. Where you based?


----------



## Vito

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Vito said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really impressive tank mate... I asked a couple of posts up, where do you fill you 500g co2 bottle? im having trouble finding a supplier....  :?:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Vito, apologies missed your post   I haven't filled my bottle yet and its a 2Kg, been running for two months and still going strong, I have since purchased a Fire Extinguisher from member Dan Crawford which I will be using when it runs out, refills in London cost Â£25 for a 2kg bottle and Dan sells them for Â£22 delivered, if you get two or more works out even cheaper so not sure if I will refill them in future. Where you based?
Click to expand...


I see, I might get a fire extinguisher then and keep the 500g as a spare when waiting for a refil.... i live in watford, outer NW london....


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				Vito said:
			
		

> I see, I might get a fire extinguisher then and keep the 500g as a spare when waiting for a refil.... i live in watford, outer NW london....


Yep I would that also, I will alternate between using an FE and using my 2kg bottle, trying to find a place locally that would fill FE's. Strange I can't find one in London!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

nice, what are those fish with the red/aorange colouring? harlequin tetras?


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> nice, what are those fish with the red/aorange colouring? harlequin tetras?


Scientific Name: Trigonostigma heteromorpha
Common Name: Harlequin Rasbora

Might look nice in your new tank


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

just what i was thinking. ive seen them in amano tanks. they look great.

i think youve just decided my fish for me londondragon


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> i think youve just decided my fish for me londondragon


You won't regret it, they look great and very happy with them 


Here is a quick video I took this morning of the tank:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=aj7lCLmsG3k

The maternity is there to hold this Pellia I got this morning, was taken using a phone so quality is not great!


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Hi guys just a quick update, things are looking up, things are growing faster and faster in the tank and I see so much pearling now even the mosses are pearling lol, this week added some Monosolenium Tenerum (Pellia) and Fissidens splachnobryoides (which later found out is non-aquatic so will see how this does, the amano shrimp seem to love it).
Decided to trim the glosso again this week, trimmed it just over a week ago to test and it grew back pretty quick and stong so this week gave it another proper trim see how it reacts this time, hopefully by next week it will be looking lush again.
Also decided to try one more stone on the right side of the Blyxa, really like this mini landscape rock 

Tank last week:





Here is the tank today:





Spiky moss in the center:





Close up of the glosso, in the middle the two new additions:





Another close up of the glosso:





The hairgrass is growing nicely for the first time in my tank:





Separated and replanted the Staurogyne sp.:





New addition to the tank, was too fast and this is the best shot I could get, will try another soon:





My rainbow:





Comments and critics always welcome, thanks for looking


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Interesting choice on the betta...

Tank looks great, as usual.  

Glosso carpet may need re-planting soon to prevent excess die-off in lower layers.  Now you see the potential issue with glosso - it's a brute...  

HC is a nice lower maint alternative.  Mixing HC with other broader leaved lower plants (downoi, Staurogyne etc.) works very well and provides a smoother transition to your midground.

Super shot of the rainbow.

Keep it up mate.  Superb journal.


----------



## TDI-line

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Lovely pictures LD, keep up the good work.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

amazing londondragon.


			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Glosso carpet may need re-planting soon to prevent excess die-off in lower layers. Now you see the potential issue with glosso - it's a brute...



ive discovered that in my big tank. i dont fancy replanting in hat one :? 

anyway beautifull londondragon


----------



## johnny70

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Beautiful, I love the recent additions of the rocks, makes it look mystical  

I still want this tank    

Keep up the good work mate

JOHNNY


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

great job LD  youve totally nailed it


----------



## aaronnorth

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Beautiful Paulo, interesting shot of the staurogyne sp. - picks out great detail in the moss


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Thanks everyone for the lovely comments, still not very happy with the photography, camera is playing up a little, guess I have taken way too many shots, might take it to the shop to see if there is something wrong with it, if so then I will upgrade to one of the new Sony Alpha series to keep the lenses.



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Interesting choice on the betta...
> Tank looks great, as usual.
> Glosso carpet may need re-planting soon to prevent excess die-off in lower layers.  Now you see the potential issue with glosso - it's a brute...
> HC is a nice lower maint alternative.  Mixing HC with other broader leaved lower plants (downoi, Staurogyne etc.) works very well and provides a smoother transition to your midground.
> Super shot of the rainbow.
> Keep it up mate.  Superb journal.



Thanks George, the rainbow was the missus that brought it home one weekend she went past the fish store, she loves them and brought that one so can't really take it back to the store now, its doing well though and gives a nice touch of colour. Loves chasing the Rainbows about but they don't pay much attention to it.

I am trying prunning back the glosso as much as I can to see if it will grow properly, much about this hobbie is trying things out so giving that a go first and see how it does before I have to uproot it and replant it, never had much luck with HC, I have a bit in the left hand corner which is now completly coveres by the glosso, it never really took off in my tank. But I like your other suggestions and something to try out in the future for sure, I am hoping I can get a larger tank to try out new layouts and plants.

Again thanks guys


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone for the lovely comments, still not very happy with the photography......


I love this comment.  Most would be chuffed to pieces to take photos like that, me included.  

Sony's DSLRs are nice.  Awesome features for the Â£Â£Â£.



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Thanks George, the rainbow was the missus that brought it home one weekend she went past the fish store...


Do you mean the betta?


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Do you mean the betta?


Yes the Betta sorry hehehe 

The photography I just think there is plenty of room for improvement thats all


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> The photography I just think there is plenty of room for improvement thats all


I look forward to the improved shots then!


----------



## GreenNeedle

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Not looked at this journal for a while and I have to say I was very surprised when I saw the pics on the previous page.  Very impressive tank.  Looks like you have become an expert in the time since I last read.  Very jealous. lol

Keep it up matey.

andy


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Thanks Andy 

George I hope I can improve on them, just had a look and the Sony Aplha 350, and its looking like my next purchase, have to see if its worth getting the Alpha 700, might get it in July


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> just had a look and the Sony Aplha 350, and its looking like my next purchase, have to see if its worth getting the Alpha 700,



depending on what degree you want to take your photography too. you need to determine wether the 700 will give you that extra rather than tha 350 would give you.what i mean is.
if the 350 offers everything you want, then get that and invest more into the glass!  

it looks to me that sony have a MUCH better range of lenses over sigma actualy. theres some good bits  of kit there!

http://www.warehouseexpress.com/categor ... &brand=230

ever considered canon?


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> ever considered canon?


Thanks, reason for the Sony is that I have a Minolta at the moment so I would be able to use all my lenses on it, problem is I have a long zoom 400mm and I like that for wildlife photography, changing all together now would mean getting all new lenses!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

i get ya    ive been there myself. once you have one brand you kinda commit.


----------



## REDSTEVEO

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Hi Love the tank and the plant set up. Very tidy.

Is it just me or can anyone else see a sorta "Donny Darko" type wabbit in the form of the large rock. I'm gettin spooked everytime I see it now   :? 

Cheers,

Steve.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				REDSTEVEO said:
			
		

> Hi Love the tank and the plant set up. Very tidy.
> Is it just me or can anyone else see a sorta "Donny Darko" type wabbit in the form of the large rock. I'm gettin spooked everytime I see it now   :?
> Cheers,
> Steve.


Thanks, still needs a lot to sort out yet, like a better transition between carpet and stems, working on it now 
And I think you have been watching too many movies! hahaha 

Found this photo that was taken back in 2002, this was the reason I brought my Rio 125, this large goldfish. As you can see I had some plants on it that the local LFS had, they kept dying though, no ferts and no CO2, didn't know anything back then. LFS made a fortune out of me on plants! One that has survided all these years in the tank is the Lilly.


----------



## tko187

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Hey an old school picture with a goldfish, thats the same reason i got into this fishkeeping thing, started cold water, then tropical, had a break for about 7 yrs and now im gonna crazy on the planted scene, it seems weird that even though i love fish, that the plants are taking over  whats happenin to me!!


----------



## tko187

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Any new pics LD, would love to see how its gettin on!!


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				tko187 said:
			
		

> Any new pics LD, would love to see how its gettin on!!


Been too lazy today to take photos, did a water change and prunned the plants.
Will take some tomorrow if not too lazy, not much as changed though.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Just some photos of the tank, the L. Aromatica is growing pretty nicely, I think I am going to move things around and plant it to fill that left hand corner completly. and maybe move the anubias which are behind it to the front and see how it looks.
Also the Blyxa is looking great, the Skipy moss took a huge trim the other day when I sent out to 4 board members now needs to grow back again, still plenty there though. The Lilly is shooting new leaves on a daily basis at the moment.

Over the past 2 weeks I have been running 6x24w T5 on this tank just to see how it reacts to high levels of light, I have increased the CO2 slightly and also the ferts to cope with the extra light. So far I am seeing great results, specially from the L. Aromatica and the Glosso is growing ever more compact afer the trim I gave it a couple of weeks ago.

Some photos:















Critics and comments always welcomed, thanks for looking


----------



## Superman

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Gone all green with envy. Looks fab. Think I might turn to glosso after a month or so.


----------



## tko187

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

DAMN     That looks so good i feel like eating it!!!

How do your corys like the glosso?? just wondering cos i heard they like sand?


----------



## swackett

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

LD,

I love this tank, it's kind of what I'd like mine to look like but on a smaller scale (although having a few algae problems right now   with mine).

Steve


----------



## aaronnorth

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

How do you get the blyxia so high?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

nice LD


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				Superman said:
			
		

> Gone all green with envy. Looks fab. Think I might turn to glosso after a month or so.


Thanks, let me know when you decide to give glosso a go and I will send you some, don't buy it.



			
				tko187 said:
			
		

> DAMN     That looks so good i feel like eating it!!!
> How do your corys like the glosso?? just wondering cos i heard they like sand?


Thanks, yes I know about the corries, have had a few critics because of that, nothing I can do about it at the moment, they are always on top of it so must like it.



			
				swackett said:
			
		

> LD,
> I love this tank, it's kind of what I'd like mine to look like but on a smaller scale (although having a few algae problems right now   with mine).
> Steve


Thanks, algea problems usually too much light and low ferts/CO2, or just bad circulation in the tank, send me some more info and maybe we can get to the bottom of that.



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> How do you get the blyxia so high?


Its a secret  no really, just some carefull planting at the back, they are not planted in the substrate, just floating in mid "air" and the roots hold on to the root and leaves of the front ones and so forth to give that impression of growth, works nice and you can't really tell how its planted unless you really stare very close at it.



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> nice LD


Many thanks


----------



## John Starkey

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Hi LD,i love it mate absolutley great the L,Aromatica looks brill its a plant i would like to try, everything looks so green and healthy great work ,regards john


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> Hi LD,i love it mate absolutley great the L,Aromatica looks brill its a plant i would like to try, everything looks so green and healthy great work ,regards john


Many thanks John


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Very nice mate, but I can't help thinking it would still benefit from some midground transition from the glosso to the stems at the centre and left.  Field in front of wall syndrome (FFWS).  More hardscape, Anubias or crypts, or smaller stems perhaps?

Call me picky, but this tank deserves such attention.  It's got the potential to go from very nice to great...


----------



## Spider Pig

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Looking good there. How long did it take for the glosso to root in the gravel and start spreading? Great to see this tank as there are a couple of nice bushy plants I would like to try out once my tanks a bit more settled


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Very nice mate, but I can't help thinking it would still benefit from some midground transition from the glosso to the stems at the centre and left.  Field in front of wall syndrome (FFWS).  More hardscape, Anubias or crypts, or smaller stems perhaps?
> Call me picky, but this tank deserves such attention.  It's got the potential to go from very nice to great...


Thanks George, i know what you mean since you have mentioned it a couple of times before and I am now going to work on that, I have a lot of anubias behind the L. Aromatica which I am going to swap around now and see the effect it creates, also have a piece of bogwood that I am going to remove which is behind the L. Aromatica since its been hidden ever since the tank was created lol and also need to tidy up the right hand side, its getting a bit "messy" and I am starting not like the look of it, also try to bring the hardscape out a little its getting hidden again lol



			
				Spider Pig said:
			
		

> Looking good there. How long did it take for the glosso to root in the gravel and start spreading? Great to see this tank as there are a couple of nice bushy plants I would like to try out once my tanks a bit more settled


Thanks, from planting to taking hold pretty nicely took about 4 weeks, some say it shouldn't have taken this long but thats how long it too in my tank, and now just grows like mad, I will be trimming it this weekend, let me know if you still want some.


----------



## Spider Pig

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Thanks, from planting to taking hold pretty nicely took about 4 weeks, some say it shouldn't have taken this long but thats how long it too in my tank, and now just grows like mad, I will be trimming it this weekend, let me know if you still want some.



Thanks for the offer, but I'll just see how my current patch is going. Has been planted for 2 weeks now and some of it looks like it's taking but hard to be sure. Tried to plant some more in the open but alot of it just got pulled up by the corries. Guess I'll just be patient. Need to tweak the set up a bit too as algae taking hold. 

What about the moss, how long did that take? Mine seems to be getting brown and doesn't seem to be growing particularly well, but may just be early days. Patience...


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				Spider Pig said:
			
		

> Thanks for the offer, but I'll just see how my current patch is going. Has been planted for 2 weeks now and some of it looks like it's taking but hard to be sure. Tried to plant some more in the open but alot of it just got pulled up by the corries. Guess I'll just be patient. Need to tweak the set up a bit too as algae taking hold.
> What about the moss, how long did that take? Mine seems to be getting brown and doesn't seem to be growing particularly well, but may just be early days. Patience...


I also have a couple of corries that kept digging it up, just had to replant it everyday until it took hold, maybe the reason it took mine 4 weeks to get settled in and start growing properly. Just make sure the glosso is under the light, if there are plants covering it, it won't grow properly and star shooting upwards.
The mosses grow pretty well, but they can take 2/3 months to get to a decent size, but mine never turned brown, I received some bromn xmas moss, and attached it to some wood, though it was going to die, not a month later its all covered in green. But so far my favourite is the Spiky moss, love the colour and texture.


----------



## Laffers83

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Hey LD.

Thought I would make my first post on this site in this thread since it was you that recommended that I come over here to take a look at the forums.  Have spent the last hour or two having a look around and it seems like a really nice community of people.  

As I said over on TFF, the way the tank have developed from the first picture up to what you have now is amazing.  The amount of work that you must need to put into the tank really does pay off though and is what has got me looking more into the planted side of tanks.  If I can end up with something half that pleasing on the eye I will be a happy bunny!


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Thanks Laffers and welcome aboard, doesn't take a lot of hard work really, once you get everything balanced then it just grows nicely without much interferance, made the water changes nice and easy too, so now I enjoy it more often.
A weekly prune and replanting and that takes care of it, just have to make sure the dosing of the ferts happen daily.
Post your tanks here too and I am sure everyone will guide you in the right direction, it was this site that got my tank back on track, as you can read through my journal a lot of great people here are always willing to help, and now I just return the favour by helping others too and sending a few people this way 
Enjoy


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Just a quick update, my glosso was way too thick so it started rotting away at the gravel and this morning half of it uprooted, so was time for a major change and replating the glosso.
Moved a few plants about and also the rocks and wood, was a shame as I was starting to like the way the tank was going but oh well gave me the day to do something in the shade its way too hot outdoors at the moment.

First turned it into a Paludarium:






All the plants and hardscape:





After replating it all:





Left Side:





Right Side:





Photos not very clear as I just filled it up, I have since also replanted the glosso, what a nightmare of a job! Took forever to sort it out and to replant it. Can't wait until it fills in again, was a nice learning experience anyway, now I know I have to keep on top of it all the time with the trimming and never let it get too thick.

Now I have to wait a couple of months before it looks decent again 

Thanks for looking and as always comments are welcome


----------



## JamesM

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Holy crap, I wasn't expecting that!  How's she looking today LD?

Congrats on your promotion too btw


----------



## Ejack

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

  Talk about suprised

But heh, even the 'replanted' look you got going on atm. it still looks very nice

Can't wait to see it settle and for you to shoot some update snaps LD


----------



## Superman

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Sorry you had to do all that work.
Still looks fab!


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				JAmesM said:
			
		

> Holy crap, I wasn't expecting that!  How's she looking today LD?
> Congrats on your promotion too btw


Yeah thought it would be a shock lol was to me too when I saw all the work I had ahead!
"She" is looking fine today, the glosso is already pearling away, so should settle in quick fast and fill in quick e a few weeks.
Thanks, wasn't expecting the promotion either hehe 



			
				Ejack said:
			
		

> Talk about suprised
> But heh, even the 'replanted' look you got going on atm. it still looks very nice
> Can't wait to see it settle and for you to shoot some update snaps LD


Thanks, I will let things clear and then give an update post at the weekend with some new photos.



			
				Superman said:
			
		

> Sorry you had to do all that work.
> Still looks fab!


Cheers, at least 5 hours work is not more, but it had to be done, first time I seen my gravel in 6 months! lol
Was good anyway as the gravel needed a proper clean too, which I took this oportunity to do.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Hey guys/gals, just another quick update a week after the rescape. Haven't really done much apart from chopping up the moss wall and sending the mosses to a few users and you can see the glosso planted now. Still trying to get some donnoi to create an effect betwen the carpet and the stem plants, going to the LFS this afternoon so will see what they have in stock.

Here some photos taken this morning:


























Comments and critics always welcomed  thanks for looking


----------



## PM

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

FIT


----------



## aaronnorth

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Thats beautiful, i prefer it this way


----------



## Dave Spencer

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Get the mid ground sorted out and it should look very nice. Not a bad bit of ad lib aquascaping.  

Dave.


----------



## spaldingaquatics

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Looks brilliant mate!


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Thanks guys, comments much appreciated 
For the mid ground I just purchased 5 pots of Pogostemon Helferi, should be planting that in the next 15 minutes or so 
Also since I got rid of all the guppies this morning, I also purchased 4 Apistogrammas, not sure which yet, think they are CacatuÃ³ides  
Will post some photos when they settle in to the tank


----------



## JamesM

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Looks great mate, looking forward to seeing the additional pics with the P. Helferi.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> Get the mid ground sorted out and it should look very nice. Not a bad bit of ad lib aquascaping.
> Dave.


I was only going to replant the glosso, then started taking plants out and ended up with just the crypts in the tank! lol
Then cleanned the gravel and started planting again, then realised I forgot the rocks and wood LOLOL so I added that afterwards     didn't work out too bad without any planning lol


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Planted the Pogostemon Helferi here a couple of photos how it looks now:

Before:





After:





From above:





Just have to wait and see how it grows, planted it pretty compact, lets see how it does. First time I am trying this plant.


----------



## JamesM

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Nice placement  

I bought mine before registering here iirc, so I just planted it straight from the pot in one huge mound  I've had loads of cuttings from it though, so slowly its being spread around the tank a bit.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

I have seen how people plant it here, thats the good thing about being in the forum  and at Â£2.50 a pot it wasn't that expenssive, guy at LFS said they very rarely get them also, so was lucky I got them this time round, they only had those 5 pots. Also they didn't have any shrimp this week, so didn't get any more RCS or Sulawesi. Shop being closed for a week for some repair work and they didn't want valuable stock in the tanks in case something goes wrong.


----------



## aaronnorth

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

P.H is quick growing in my 60l, i started with 5 small plantelets and i noe have 11


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

That's better.  Should look great when grown in.  Midground is underrated in aquascaping.  It's the key to success.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Thanks George, after you mentioning it to me about a thousand times in various places I decided to give it a go since my glosso needed replanting  it was a spare of the moment thing and it worked pretty well.

Here is a video of the tank when CO2 is one and at full flow with the powerhead. (quality is rubbish as I used my mobile phone)



Thanks for looking


----------



## Superman

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Hope your P. Helferi works better than it did for me. 
Just shriveled away quickly, no doubt to my poor flow rate.
Will be interested to see how to fairs in your tank.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Hopefully I can get some good results Clark, I will keep you guys posted as always 

Managed to get a few shots of the Apistogramma cacatuoides today, they still a little shy but came out of hiding to eat. So I quickly grabbed the camera and took some shots. Not the best but this will have to do for now, I assume the first is a female and the second is male, I have two of each.





















Thanks for looking


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

great pictures LD


----------



## Superman

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Whats that plastic bulb thing in the front left of the tank?


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Thanks Mark 



			
				Superman said:
			
		

> Whats that plastic bulb thing in the front left of the tank?


Thats my CO2 diffusor  Its from Hydor and is also a mini powerhead, breaks up the CO2 into really tiny bubles and creates no pressure in the CO2 tubbing.


----------



## johnny70

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

nice Cac's mate  

JOHNNY


----------



## ceg4048

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Yeah, the larger colorful one is the male. Nice pics mate. Once they get used to the surroundings you'll see some battles. I would have gotten a single male, but you never know with these guys.

Cheers,


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Yeah, the larger colorful one is the male. Nice pics mate. Once they get used to the surroundings you'll see some battles. I would have gotten a single male, but you never know with these guys.
> Cheers,


Just an update on the Apistos, they seem to have formed pairs in opposite conners of the tank, always see a female and male together. They are a very interesting species which most of the time hide amongst the plants.
When I feed the fish all 4 come out to eat and then retreat back to their sides of the tank, so far all seems good.
No much has happened in the tank other than the addition of Fissidens Fontanus to the Redmoor root, just wanted to try this plant as its  very intesting and seems hard to come by, never seen it on sale in any LFS and online I could only find it on ebay from Hong Kong sellers. Idea is to grow this and start distributing it amongst UKAPS members.
Glosso is coming along nicely, with the odd bit coming loose and just replating it. The Helferi seems to be doing good too, haven't noticed any melt.

Hardware wise added a new powehead (Hydor Koralia Nano) just above the CO2 diffusor and now creates a lot of flow to the glosso and all the way around front of the tank.





Thats all for now, will get around to taking some photos maybe next week.

Thanks for looking


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Was cleaning the tank and organizing the plants to send to everyone tomorrow and decided to take some photos of the Moss wall, its made of Weeping moss if you missed earlier posts 





















Problem with a moss wall is keeping the top of it tidy and clean, after a prune it becomes cluttered with bits of the plants you just prunned, mine as taken life at the top, its growing glosso, HC and some riccia lol here a photo:






Water was still a little cloudy, thanks for looking


----------



## fandango

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Very nice thank! What is the red crypt called in the right corner of the pictures?
Best,
fandango


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				fandango said:
			
		

> Very nice thank! What is the red crypt called in the right corner of the pictures?
> Best, fandango


From what I can understand its "Cryptocoryne undulata" but I could be wrong, I got this plant a long time ago, even before I decided to make the tank full high-tech planted.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Trimmed the glosso today, its spreading pretty nice, not going to let it get too thick again thats for sure 

Some photos of my fish:
















Thanks for looking


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Couple more, was just messing about with the camera, trying a few things since its playing up and took these:











Looks pretty cool when the neon is on, and you can see all the pearling in the tank.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Looks pretty cool when the neon is one, and you can see all the pearling in the tank



woohoo, ice ice baby. thats how the "predator" see's    good to experiment LD

im digin that red fish too, kinda fancy.

mark


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Thanks Mark, the red Betta Splender is pretty nice, but I am not sure if it fits well with the tank, the girlfriend got it for me since she likes them, I couldn't really say no take it back to the LFS lol 

Another shot of the beast (like chasing the Rainbows about):





And one of my Apisto 





Cheers


----------



## johnny70

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

STUNNING! pictures LD, really beautiful.

I'm sure its somewhere, but what cam and lens you using?

Loving the the fighter and apsito's  

JOHNNY


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				johnny70 said:
			
		

> but what cam and lens you using?


Thanks Johnny  I am using a Tamron 90mm f2.8 Macro lens


----------



## Vito

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Looking really good LD, congrats!


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				Vito said:
			
		

> Looking really good LD, congrats!


Many Thanks


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Just a quick update, after 4 monhs my CO2 bottle is running out, so it will be time to try a FE for the first time, going to be interesting that 

My glosso is filling in nicely, almost covered the front now, I prunned it at the weekend and now have new shoots going everywhere, here a quick photo:






Thanks for looking


----------



## Steve Smith

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Looks lovely and lush


----------



## aaronnorth

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

anubias is looking great, how do you get the blyxa that high?


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> Looks lovely and lush


Thanks Steve 



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> anubias is looking great, how do you get the blyxa that high?


Cheers, it just grows that high, blyxa is a bit like a stem plant, if you don't prune it and replant it, it just grows taller, at least it does for me lol


----------



## aaronnorth

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

I had it at one point for about 2 weeks until it died off   i might give it another go sometime but my tank was no where near as high tec as it is now.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Took some more shots today, did a water change yesterday and gave things a good prune. Nothing much has changed, just letting things grow, have reduce the lighting back to 4x24w, think the 6x24w was a bit too much.
Been slacking a little on the EI dosing and water changes, so have noticed some algae, will do another water change mid week to get things on track.

Here some shots of the tank:















Comments and critics always welcomed


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

as usual fantastic LD


----------



## aaronnorth

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

beautiful as always.


----------



## JamesM

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Looking good Paulo


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Many thanks guys  I like the right with the L. Aromatica and the center is looking good, now have mid plants too but I hate the right hand side now lol any ideas on a nice plant for the right? small leaves that will look great in a bunch??? keep in mind that the internal filter is still there too, so not much room. Otherwise I might just try l. aromatica in the right too.


----------



## JamesM

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

What about Bacopa Australis?


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				JAmesM said:
			
		

> What about Bacopa Australis?


Don't really fancy that one, doesn't look like it bunches well from the photos I have seen of it.


----------



## aaronnorth

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

micrantemum micranthemoides (what i have in my tank) Takes a while to get nto a nice shape but it is just strating to go nicely now.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> micrantemum micranthemoides (what i have in my tank) Takes a while to get nto a nice shape but it is just strating to go nicely now.


Not a fan either, not easy to grow that tall from what I have seen, or I might be wrong!! thanks for the sugestions guys


----------



## Fred Dulley

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Personally, I would try Didiplis diandra. However, looking at it now, even a small piece of wood with Bolbitis heudelotii could look quite cool. 
Tank looks ace by the way.


----------



## Ark

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

nice scape

how long have you had this set up?

what camera do you use to take your pictures and do you have any extras on it for close up shots?

Ark


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				Fred Dulley said:
			
		

> Personally, I would try Didiplis diandra. However, looking at it now, even a small piece of wood with Bolbitis heudelotii could look quite cool.
> Tank looks ace by the way.


Thanks for the sugestions Fred, going to MA tomorrow to pick up my Cardinal Sulawesi shrimp for my shrimp only tank and will see whats available there, and thanks for the positive comments.



			
				Ark said:
			
		

> nice scape
> how long have you had this set up?
> what camera do you use to take your pictures and do you have any extras on it for close up shots?
> Ark


Many thanks Ark, I have this tank for a few years, but only over the last 18 months I have dedicated it to plants, I only installed the pressurized system 4 months ago. Since then made a couple of major changes as you can see in my blog.
I use my old Konica-Minolta 5D with the kit lens for general shots and a Tamron 90mm f2.8 Macro lens for close ups. None of the photos in this journal were taken using any close up filters, I do own the close up filters but only used the macro lens on its own for the shots here.


----------



## a1Matt

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Good luck with the Sulawesi's Paulo.

Can't wait to see pictures of them. Also, if you don't mind... some more pics of your apistogramma would be great  8)


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				a1Matt said:
			
		

> Good luck with the Sulawesi's Paulo.
> Can't wait to see pictures of them. Also, if you don't mind... some more pics of your apistogramma would be great  8)


Will do  been lazy lately as not much as happened in the tank, and just posting pics of the same stuff kinda gets annoying for everyone LOL


----------



## Garuf

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Just a word on the sulawesi, I've read up and apparently they like there water like rock and a ph of 8+


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Just a word on the sulawesi, I've read up and apparently they like there water like rock and a ph of 8+


I have done my research too and someone is breeding them with PH 6.4 and also someone else is breeding them together with CRS, so looks like its not really a necessity!


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Some photos of my fish  since someone asked for more photos of the Aspitos 






















And the Betta:


----------



## Thomas McMillan

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

wow, that photo where its mouth is open is amazing! is that a male betta?


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				Thomas McMillan said:
			
		

> wow, that photo where its mouth is open is amazing! is that a male betta?


Yeah was lucky to get that shot in, came out ok which is suprising lol It is a male betta, more photos on previous pages! cheers


----------



## aaronnorth

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				Thomas McMillan said:
			
		

> wow, that photo where its mouth is open is amazing! is that a male betta?



amazing, you can even see some of it's bones


----------



## Ark

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

do the apistos ever bully/chase any of the smaller fish...
if they open theyre mouth like that infront of a harle raboras i think hes have quite a shock


----------



## a1Matt

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Some photos of my fish  since someone asked for more photos of the Aspitos



That would have been me!  Great pics, thankyou very much


----------



## johnny70

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Stunning   Beautiful apisto's you have there mate, really nice


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> amazing, you can even see some of it's bones


Its one of those shots that happens out of the blue cause you have the camera at hand 



			
				Ark said:
			
		

> do the apistos ever bully/chase any of the smaller fish...
> if they open theyre mouth like that infront of a harle raboras i think hes have quite a shock


The Apistos don't bully anyone, but the betta does keeps chasing the rainbows about. Too fast for it though!



			
				a1Matt said:
			
		

> That would have been me!  Great pics, thankyou very much


You welcome, I will try and get some more at some point 



			
				johnny70 said:
			
		

> Stunning   Beautiful apisto's you have there mate, really nice


Many thanks 

Kind of liked these two shots that I took today so:


----------



## keymaker

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Congrats, Paulo! I've been reading your blog for a couple of months now. Your tank was in fact one of maybe a handful to inspire me in setting up my own planted nano tank and a Juwel Vision 260.

I was wondering about your "glosso-trimming-vow"  - of not letting it too thick and rot at the end. You also mentioned trimming it on Aug. 15. How did you do that? Do you cut the runners and uproot some plants or you trimmed the ones that just grew too high?

My second question refers to your 60L shrimp-tank (please don't blame me for not posting it there). You said CO2 and PH below 7 is not good for shrimps. I can understand the PH requirement, but do you think my red cherries will suffer if I can keep the PH at 7.2 and keep adding pressurized CO2 - now at about 20mg/l ? Other water parameters: KH 9-10, GH 16, Nitrate 10 mg/l, Nitrite 0, Ammonia 0, Temp.: 26-28Â° C. I also add Easy Carbo and TPN+.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				keymaker said:
			
		

> Congrats, Paulo! I've been reading your blog for a couple of months now. Your tank was in fact one of maybe a handful to inspire me in setting up my own planted nano tank and a Juwel Vision 260.
> I was wondering about your "glosso-trimming-vow"  - of not letting it too thick and rot at the end. You also mentioned trimming it on Aug. 15. How did you do that? Do you cut the runners and uproot some plants or you trimmed the ones that just grew too high?
> My second question refers to your 60L shrimp-tank (please don't blame me for not posting it there). You said CO2 and PH below 7 is not good for shrimps. I can understand the PH requirement, but do you think my red cherries will suffer if I can keep the PH at 7.2 and keep adding pressurized CO2 - now at about 20mg/l ? Other water parameters: KH 9-10, GH 16, Nitrate 10 mg/l, Nitrite 0, Ammonia 0, Temp.: 26-28Â° C. I also add Easy Carbo and TPN+.


Many thanks for the kind words, glad this tank inspired you to venture into the planted tank scene, I am glad I am learning along the way and also others can learn from my experience too.
The glosso I just cut from the top runners that are growing upwards or are too high, I don't pull anything out, sometimes I just replant what I trim in areas that are still not covered, but once the gravel is all covered then its just a case of keeping it low, don't be afraid that you end up with sections with no leaves and just the stem part, it will fill out again within a week or so with loads of little leaves and start filling in again 
Regarding the shrimp tank (should be really asked there  ) CO2 and PH below 7 are not good for Sulawesi shrimp, Red Cherry shrimp do well with high and low PH, High CO2 and hight temps and will still breed well, they are breeding well in my main tank so don't worry about the Red Cherries. The Sulawesi are the fussy ones thats why I am thinking of setting up another 60 liter tank just for them. 
Just had a look at your blog your tanks looking great, how about you post them in here too so people can have a look at them and comment on them also. Thanks for the links on your page too  btw its Paulo and not Paolo hehehe 
Feel free to ask any more questions, I will do my best to answer if I can't there are plenty of people here that can 
Regards
Paulo


----------



## keymaker

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Spelling error corrected, sry for that.   
Glad you like my tank, I am certainly considering posting it here too. I agree with you completely: feedback is one of the most important things - there is so much to learn from those who have more experience.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Just a quick update with some photos, not a lot has changed, just letting things grow now and keeping the glosso trimmed and low, few photos for you to see whats going on so far.






















The Staurogyne sp. is doing better now:





So is the P. Helferi:





Close-up of the Fissidens Fontanus:





Hope you liked the photos and tank, critics and comments always welcomed.

Thanks for looking


----------



## JamesM

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Holy crap, you ended up with loads of Fissidens  Greedy boy  

Looks great mate, really healthy and lush 

Can I get some blyxa from you next time you do a trim?


----------



## aaronnorth

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

the 3rd shot is great


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				JAmesM said:
			
		

> Holy crap, you ended up with loads of Fissidens  Greedy boy
> Looks great mate, really healthy and lush
> Can I get some blyxa from you next time you do a trim?


thanks James, Fissidens is growing very nicely it does however grow hair algae on it which the amanos clear once in a while, but its looking great and I love it 
Blyxa is not doing to great mate even though it looks like it is, not much there to trim either, the bottom leaves just keep falling off not sure why.

Thanks Aaron


----------



## a1Matt

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Blyxa is not doing to great mate even though it looks like it is, not much there to trim either, the bottom leaves just keep falling off not sure why.



This happens to my Rotala Rotundifolia. I've attributed it to it getting too dense and therefore the nutrients can't flow to it.  Just a thought, I could be way off.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				a1Matt said:
			
		

> This happens to my Rotala Rotundifolia. I've attributed it to it getting too dense and therefore the nutrients can't flow to it.  Just a thought, I could be way off.


I have a lot of flow going into it, so that shouldn't be a problem. Could be the hardness of the water, think they prefer soft water if I am not mistaken.


----------



## a1Matt

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Oh well. ...you probably have more flow than most - I spotted a Koralia in a previous pic.  I guess it didn't hurt to suggest


----------



## Joecoral

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Looks great LD, the fissidens on the wook is looking really nice.
Keep up the good work!


----------



## Thomas McMillan

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

This tank is another that I didn't really like when it first started but I love it now! Everything seems to come together even though it shouldn't if that makes sense. 

My only suggestion would be that the right side isn't looking as luch as the left.


----------



## keymaker

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

First let me say that my following POW is absolutely subjective.

Contrary to the objectively justified necessity of a mid-ground transition - one of the things that I like about your tank is the fact that there is no transition. It leaves us with an open space in the center and a sudden "wall of life" in the BG waiting to fall on the viewer (helped by the nymphaea and the moss wall concept too).  It creates tension and sense of depth which would otherwise disappear.

This is not to argue with the classical necessity of having a mid-ground transition. The tank would (will) look wonderful that way too. Having a transition will certainly move the design towards the classical look.  What I'm saying is that tension helps at times. If purposefully used.

Like I said it is only a subjective view.  Cheers.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				a1Matt said:
			
		

> Oh well. ...you probably have more flow than most - I spotted a Koralia in a previous pic.  I guess it didn't hurt to suggest


Also upgraded the pump in my internal filter from 600lph to 1000lph, what a difference that made!Hopefully things will get better now.



			
				Joecoral said:
			
		

> Looks great LD, the fissidens on the wook is looking really nice.
> Keep up the good work!


Many thanks  the fissidens is awsome 



			
				Thomas McMillan said:
			
		

> This tank is another that I didn't really like when it first started but I love it now! Everything seems to come together even though it shouldn't if that makes sense.
> My only suggestion would be that the right side isn't looking as luch as the left.


You didn't like it?? hehe at least I have worked in it since and you have grown to like it hehe 
I agree with you about the right hand side, I have planted some L. Aromatica there until I find some nice looking stems.



			
				keymaker said:
			
		

> Contrary to the objectively justified necessity of a mid-ground transition - one of the things that I like about your tank is the fact that there is no transition. It leaves us with an open space in the center and a sudden "wall of life" in the BG waiting to fall on the viewer (helped by the nymphaea and the moss wall concept too).  It creates tension and sense of depth which would otherwise disappear.


I know most will suggest there is a necessity for midground and I am working on that now, the anubias, the mosses, the Helferi, the Staurogyne, its all getting there slowly 

But after all that I have some bad news about the tank, since nothing has changed recently its pretty odd, over the last two days I have lost one of my corys and can't see the other one anywhere and also lost two of the aspitogrammas a male and a female. Find this very strange, I did a 50% water change yesterday and installed the new pump on my internal filter and this morning things were looking good, might do some water tests these evenning.


----------



## Thomas McMillan

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Thomas McMillan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This tank is another that I didn't really like when it first started but I love it now! Everything seems to come together even though it shouldn't if that makes sense.
> My only suggestion would be that the right side isn't looking as luch as the left.
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't like it?? hehe at least I have worked in it since and you have grown to like it hehe
> I agree with you about the right hand side, I have planted some L. Aromatica there until I find some nice looking stems.
Click to expand...


I didn't mean it in a bad way.  I just think it's great how much your tank has improved. I'm sure you'll have the right looking as good as the left in a few weeks.

That's weird about the deaths...


----------



## Fred Dulley

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> a1Matt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well. ...you probably have more flow than most - I spotted a Koralia in a previous pic.  I guess it didn't hurt to suggest
> 
> 
> 
> Also upgraded the pump in my internal filter from 600lph to 1000lph, what a difference that made!Hopefully things will get better now.
Click to expand...


That's a damn good idea Paulo. Should have thought of that. Might give it a go in my own Rio125 if you think it is worth it because last time I checked, they were around Â£40?


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				Fred Dulley said:
			
		

> That's a damn good idea Paulo. Should have thought of that. Might give it a go in my own Rio125 if you think it is worth it because last time I checked, they were around Â£40?


Brand new on Ebay mate, Â£23 inc postage!


----------



## joyous214

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Said it on another forum but WOW     Love the tanks. Currently trying out growing something on my wood seeing how it goes...!!


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				joyous214 said:
			
		

> Said it on another forum but WOW     Love the tanks. Currently trying out growing something on my wood seeing how it goes...!!


Thanks Joy, the fissidens looks great on branches and off course mosses always look good too


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				Fred Dulley said:
			
		

> That's a damn good idea Paulo. Should have thought of that. Might give it a go in my own Rio125 if you think it is worth it because last time I checked, they were around Â£40?


Fred just to give you an update, its well worth it mate, in the last couple of days the water is so much clear now, had some surface scum which is now gone too, my front glass was needing a clean and now its almost clear too which suprised me.


----------



## Fred Dulley

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Brilliant. Appreciate the update. Will get one off ebay when I get my pay slip.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Bad news, dead fish all over the place and the moss wall falling apart and the L. Aromatica in a bad state, the Blyxa breaking up! Maybe something I have forgotten too....

here the tank as it stands now!







Better days to come I am sure!!!....


----------



## JamesM

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

 

Keep us updated mate...


----------



## Thomas McMillan

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Aw that's such a shame. What fish do you have left now?

I'm sure in a couple of weeks time all of the plants will have grown masses and you're tank will be looking as good as ever.


----------



## Garuf

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Oh man, feeling the pain. Such a shame.


----------



## aaronnorth

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

i like it without the moss wall, i think it still looks great


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Thanks guys, fish I have left are the 10 Harlequins, 2 Rainbows, Betta and a 4 Ottos.
I have the moss in a bucket and I have a spare mesh to recreate the wall, so might redo it today or just leave it like that and see, still trying to decide, as to why the fish died I have no idea really, they were fine and eating one day and dead the next, very weird. The only thing that changed was the addition of 3 Ottos 2 weeks ago but they seem fine.


----------



## Thomas McMillan

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

I prefer it without the moss wall too.


----------



## nrwatson

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

The fish dying may have been due to lack of O2 did they die over night


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				nrwatson said:
			
		

> The fish dying may have been due to lack of O2 did they die over night


Always have run an airstone during lights out.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

sorry to hear your bad luck LD.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Thanks guys, things are looking good for the rest of the fish and the water is very clear and the oddor of dead fish is gone, removed most of the plants to give them a wash too. I have now recreated the moss wall with some new stronger meshes, I kind of liked the wall and it was one of the features in the tank that made it stand out so I put it back, the previous wall was built with a small mesh and at every water change it kept falling off, so now its totally recreated.
As to the fish I will leave it like this for now, won't get any more fish in a while, hate seeing fish die really sucks when that happens so going to concentrate on the plants for now.


----------



## joyous214

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

oh no, hope all is ok. I like the moss wall.    on my own there. tank still looks great.


----------



## a1Matt

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

I love the moss wall too!   

Paulo have you gone for a single sheet of mesh and sewn the moss on again, or opted for wedging the moss between two sheets of mesh?

I was sad to read about your losses, but am glad to hear that the tank sounds like it is stable now.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Matt I didn't sandwich the moss between two meshes, I don't like that and takes an eternity for it to look half decent, like this its already looks complete, I will post some photos later this evening.
Not having great luck with my pets this week, found a problem in the eye of my dog yesterday too and have to take it to the vet this evenning and hope is nothing serious!


----------



## joyous214

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

oh poor dog, things comes in threes! I have days like that. Fingers crossed nothing for a while now!


----------



## a1Matt

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

oh no, poor dog.  I hope he\she makes a quick and full recovery.


----------



## aaronnorth

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

if she needs treatment probably so will your wallet after  :? 


Good luck


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Thanks for the messages 



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> if she needs treatment probably so will your wallet after  :?
> Good luck


I have her insured since I got her at 4 weeks old, so not worried about that, and would rather sell the tank and spend the cash on her


----------



## Garuf

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Then buy a whole new setup twice the size...


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Just to let you guys know, just got back from the vet and its all good, false alarm  now that new tank I am after for my Sulawesi.... (the more tanks I have the more fund I will have when I sell the stuff lol)


----------



## Garuf

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Set up a shrimp rack like that fellow over on plantedtank, you'd soon be bringing it in!


----------



## aaronnorth

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Tats ok then, vet prices are ridiculous!


----------



## a1Matt

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

thats good news, I'm pleased for you Paulo


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Thanks guys, took some photos of the tank has it stands tonight, tomorrow one more water change 






















Thanks for looking


----------



## Thomas McMillan

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Looking good Paulo, it's grown quite a bit already!


----------



## keymaker

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Paulo, congrats, just saw this tank on Matt Clarke's 25 all-time-best-planted-tanks selection on PFK. Nice to see my favorite tank on that list.

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/p ... blogid=205


----------



## joyous214

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

oohhhhhhh nice


----------



## aaronnorth

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				keymaker said:
			
		

> Paulo, congrats, just saw this tank on Matt Clarke's 25 all-time-best-planted-tanks selection on PFK. Nice to see my favorite tank on that list.
> 
> http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/p ... blogid=205



congrats guys

not sure on #9  :? 

Look at george claiming 2 places


----------



## Fred Dulley

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Tank looks great. When something bad happens I always think that "everything happens for a reason".
I see the Red Betta in there, I thought he was among the list of fish that died?  :?


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Thanks everyone  NÂº 11 not bad lol although I think the order is not the best, but its Matts personal taste. Have submitted the tank a couple more times with new updates, could have posted one of the more recent ones, I have submited it 3 times into the My Tanks section and 3 times I came in the newsletter and once in the magazine, can't be bad hehe



			
				Fred Dulley said:
			
		

> Tank looks great. When something bad happens I always think that "everything happens for a reason".
> I see the Red Betta in there, I thought he was among the list of fish that died?  :?



Yep gave me an oportunity to sort out the mess that was my last moss wall and create it right this time like I did on my shrimp tank  Unfortunatly the Betta is still there


----------



## jay

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Must say since the 'disaster' this tank has never looked better. Something about it now really looks good, maybe the moss wall not being so 'thick'?
The foreground mix of glosso/downoi and blyxa is beautiful.


Nice one!!


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				jay said:
			
		

> Must say since the 'disaster' this tank has never looked better. Something about it now really looks good, maybe the moss wall not being so 'thick'?
> The foreground mix of glosso/downoi and blyxa is beautiful.
> Nice one!!


Many thanks Jay, I will be heading down the LFS this weekend to get some new stem plants for the tank, need to work on that right hand side now and let the L. Aromatica fill in the left.
Guess the work I have been doing in the midground layer is paying off, the Helferi looks pretty good. Regarding the moss wall, now will need to give it a few weeks before it looks nice and healthy again.


----------



## Fred Dulley

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Hey Paulo, I was wondering how often you clean (not a 100% clean ofcourse) both your filters? I think I recall you mentioning that you cleaned the internal every week? (damn hard to get into in my case, all sorts of cables in the way). How often do you clean the external too?
Thanks mate. The reason I ask is because I feel I might be slacking and the debris in the filters is leaching ammonia causing algae and limiting plant growth.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				Fred Dulley said:
			
		

> Hey Paulo, I was wondering how often you clean (not a 100% clean ofcourse) both your filters? I think I recall you mentioning that you cleaned the internal every week? (damn hard to get into in my case, all sorts of cables in the way). How often do you clean the external too?
> Thanks mate. The reason I ask is because I feel I might be slacking and the debris in the filters is leaching ammonia causing algae and limiting plant growth.


Hi Fred, I have been changing the white filter pad in the internal every week (brought a 100 on ebay for pocket money), and squeeze two of the 4 larger sponges (don't have any nitrate or carbon sponges all normal, two fine and two normal) in a bucket every couple of weeks, the external I clean it in a bucket once a month or every 6 weeks.


----------



## Fred Dulley

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Cool. Thanks for the help, mate.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Just a quick update, I can only see 2 ottos, so looks like I lost 3 of those too, which might have been the ones I added to the tank, possibly the cause of all the deaths.
Nothing much as changed really, just been trimming the glosso every week to keep it low, its look good so far, might go down to LFS tomorrow to get some stem plants for the right hand side of the tank, lets see what they got.
Not sure if I will add any more fish to this tank anytime soon, might leave it like it is at present and see, might get a few more amano shrimp instead.

Some photos of the tank:





Fissidens Fontanus:





Staurogyne sp.:





Helferi and glosso:





Thanks for looking, comments and critics always welcomed


----------



## JamesM

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Excellent, Paulo


----------



## John Starkey

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Hi ld,as always the setup looks great,i love the fisedens moss is it from tropica ?,regards john.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Thanks James 



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> Hi ld,as always the setup looks great,i love the fisedens moss is it from tropica ?,regards john.


Thanks John, the fissedens came from JamesC  so not sure where it originated from.


----------



## JamesC

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Thanks John, the fissedens came from JamesC  so not sure where it originated from.


Aquatic Magic on ebay. Fantastic plant.

James


----------



## JamesM

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Thanks James
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john starkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ld,as always the setup looks great,i love the fisedens moss is it from tropica ?,regards john.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks John, the fissedens came from JamesC  so not sure where it originated from.
Click to expand...

And from me!


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				JAmesM said:
			
		

> And from me!


Hehe very true  that portion was so small that it got lost amongst the other lol maybe its your fault then! lol


----------



## joyous214

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

those little otto hide i thought i lost some and they turned up!! Looks lush, loving the greeness... wow


----------



## JamesM

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> JAmesM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from me!
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe very true  that portion was so small that it got lost amongst the other lol maybe its your fault then! lol
Click to expand...

That was an Aquatic Magic sized portion lol, and no, my Fissedens is clear thank you  

Great job with the mid ground Paulo, its getting better and better each update


----------



## keymaker

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

I would love if you'd post an original size frontal image of your tank! I have a 1920x1200 display, it's a shame I can not get a full screen picture. Please...


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Many thanks everyone  I sure am working on that mid ground, its coming along nicely but the Helferi doesn't grow that fast, which is not a bad thing but its taking time to fill in. Glosso took a heavy trim so its not looking great at the moment, but it will be fine in a couple of weeks and its better than replanting it 

Keymaker here the photos you requested:







Thanks for the comments everyone


----------



## keymaker

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Keymaker here the photos you requested



Great!!! Thx! Looking really good, Paulo. What's the deal with the second water pump?


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				keymaker said:
			
		

> Great!!! Thx! Looking really good, Paulo. What's the deal with the second water pump?


What do you mean by the second water pump?


----------



## YzemaN

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Gosh, this tank just keeps getting better. Good work!


----------



## keymaker

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> What do you mean by the second water pump?


Oh, I'm missing something...  :?  What's on the wall with the suction cup (I know that's a Hydor Koralia) and what's the other on the gravel below? I thought both are pumps and was wondering why you need two.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				YzemaN said:
			
		

> Gosh, this tank just keeps getting better. Good work!


I am trying, many thanks 



			
				keymaker said:
			
		

> Oh, I'm missing something...  :?  What's on the wall with the suction cup (I know that's a Hydor Koralia) and what's the other on the gravel below? I thought both are pumps and was wondering why you need two.


The one on the gravel is the CO2 diffusor  check here: viewtopic.php?f=35&t=1152&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=90#p16320


----------



## John Starkey

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				JamesC said:
			
		

> LondonDragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks John, the fissedens came from JamesC  so not sure where it originated from.
> 
> 
> 
> Aquatic Magic on ebay. Fantastic plant.
> 
> James
Click to expand...


Hi James,thank you for the heads up,regards john.


----------



## Spider Pig

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Matt I didn't sandwich the moss between two meshes, I don't like that and takes an eternity for it to look half decent, like this its already looks complete, I will post some photos later this evening.
> Not having great luck with my pets this week, found a problem in the eye of my dog yesterday too and have to take it to the vet this evenning and hope is nothing serious!



So how do you attach the moss- do you just tie it on to the front of the mesh? Only ask as mine is taking sometime to come through the mesh and I suspect that the SAE are nibbling away at the growing ends that poke through. Got a nice portion of taiwan moss from SteveUK so hopefully that will grow quicker than the xmas moss.

Like the fontanus moss- how quick/ easy is that to grow?

Sorry to hear about the losses. It's one of the most frustrating things about this hobby when something goes wrong and you don't know why. At least you can optimise your stocking to a planted tank though.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				Spider Pig said:
			
		

> So how do you attach the moss- do you just tie it on to the front of the mesh? Only ask as mine is taking sometime to come through the mesh and I suspect that the SAE are nibbling away at the growing ends that poke through. Got a nice portion of taiwan moss from SteveUK so hopefully that will grow quicker than the xmas moss.


Using cotton thread just attach it to the front of the mesh, it will cover it from day one and look great, if you "sandwich" it, it will take months before it covers the mesh, mine is already look great after one week 
I also have some Taiwan moss in the tank, its grows nicely, not sure if it will look great as a moss wall, your best bet would be weeping like I use, it grows pretty fast comparing to most other mosses.



			
				Spider Pig said:
			
		

> Like the fontanus moss- how quick/ easy is that to grow?


Grows very fas really, but can capture a lot of dirty in it and you need so shake it often to clear it, think that why I am having some algae issues with mine. But yesterday I ripped it all out and placed it in the shrimp tank, this morning I could hardly see any algae left!!



			
				Spider Pig said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear about the losses. It's one of the most frustrating things about this hobby when something goes wrong and you don't know why. At least you can optimise your stocking to a planted tank though.


I hate loosing fish, everytime I loose one I get really upset and feel like giving this all in, so for now won't get any more fish and concentrate on the plants, the fish I have left are planted tank friendly so leave it as that for now


----------



## Spider Pig

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

That's where I'm going wrong then (or just being impatient). Will try that will the wall when I get a chance. Using xmas moss on one side and taiwan on the other so see which is best- hope to have patches of different textures in the future. By the way, how thickly do you spread the moss? Do you just do it sparsely so there is room to grow or completely cover it?


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				Spider Pig said:
			
		

> By the way, how thickly do you spread the moss? Do you just do it sparsely so there is room to grow or completely cover it?


Just a thin layer spread equally all over the mesh to cover as much of it as possible


----------



## a1Matt

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				Spider Pig said:
			
		

> I suspect that the SAE are nibbling away at the growing ends that poke through.



I reckon you are on to something there.  SAE's find moss very tasty.  They turn a lot of the moss 'stringy' in my tank where they nibble away at it.  I have taken to growing some of my mosses in pots on a windowsill for now and will add them to the tank (in the form of a moss wall) once I have removed the SAE's!  Its just mosses (and possibly glosso) they have a taste for.  They leave everything else well alone.


----------



## Spider Pig

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				a1Matt said:
			
		

> Spider Pig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect that the SAE are nibbling away at the growing ends that poke through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I reckon you are on to something there.  SAE's find moss very tasty.  They turn a lot of the moss 'stringy' in my tank where they nibble away at it.  I have taken to growing some of my mosses in pots on a windowsill for now and will add them to the tank (in the form of a moss wall) once I have removed the SAE's!  Its just mosses (and possibly glosso) they have a taste for.  They leave everything else well alone.
Click to expand...


That happened to the moss that I tied to stones, but at the time I assumed it was just a dodgy batch of emersed stuff that hadn't taken to submerged well. How do you grow the moss on the windowsill- just leave it in an open container or do you need a pump for flow?

Also one hint I can give you LD (not that you need any) to help clear what's in your tank is to get a ceramic diffuser and put it in the internal filter. Don't know why I didn't do it before. Had tried with an airstone, but the bubbles were too big and didn't dissolve. With the diffuser hardly any bubbles get sucked through the impeller so low noise and high efficiency as well as decluttering the tank a little bit. Hopefully the diffuser won't need cleaning as often as well. Just a thought.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Just a quick update, just letting things grow at the moment, haven't been to LFS so no new stems, just working with I got on the right hand side, still not happy about it. Have removed the Fissidens Fontanus from the redmoor wood and placed it in the shrimp tank as I had an algae issue with it, almost clearned now 
Got all the spare parts I ordered to sort out my external, it was leaking, new o-rings sorted everything 

Some photos:
















Taiwan Moss:





Spiky Moss:





Weeping moss wall:





Thanks for looking


----------



## sari

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

I just love your tank and am working very hard with mine at the moment! The growth is fab with just flora boost and easy carbo, can't wait until I get my injection and ferts sorted properly!


----------



## a1Matt

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				Spider Pig said:
			
		

> How do you grow the moss on the windowsill- just leave it in an open container or do you need a pump for flow?



Easy peasey!... Just in a plain open container.  To make up for the lack of pump I do 100% waterchange every other day or so. Once a month or so scrub out the container to get rid of any algae that has built up.

Paulo - your taiwan moss looks so much better than mine (and yours came from me    ).  Just goes to show my SAE's are eating more than I realised.


----------



## Fred Dulley

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Hey Paulo.
Just spotted Juwel's new filter media. The Juwel Cirax Bioflow. From what I can see, it looks good. Basically ceramic "hola-hoops" incased in a plastic casing. For the Rio125, you'd need the "Juwel Cirax Bioflow 3.00 Compact Filter Media", they're around Â£4. I'm contemplating on getting some as they've got to do a better job at nitrifying than the sponges. Just thought I'd pass on the knowledge seeing as you have a Rio125 too.


----------



## sari

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

If you don't mind, I'm going to pinch the idea too once my filter is properly established and get some!


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				sari said:
			
		

> I just love your tank and am working very hard with mine at the moment! The growth is fab with just flora boost and easy carbo, can't wait until I get my injection and ferts sorted properly!


Thanks sari, its been a long learning road for me too and anyone can get there, first thing you really need is to invest in the right kit for CO2, lights and filter and then back that up with some decent fertilization either liquid or dry salts and you have the means to grow nice healthy plants, then all you need is your creativity to make a great scape  I am not even half way there yet, but at least I can grow nice healthy plants now 



			
				a1Matt said:
			
		

> Paulo - your taiwan moss looks so much better than mine (and yours came from me    ).  Just goes to show my SAE's are eating more than I realised.


It too a few weeks to start growing, at first I though about chucking it and then decided just to leave it on top of the rock attached to some mesh to see if it would grow a little more, its a really beautifull moss and I am glad I insisted with it, not sure where in the tank I will keep it eventually, might just give it a good trim and offer it to someone here and wait till I find a place for it.



			
				Fred Dulley said:
			
		

> Hey Paulo.
> Just spotted Juwel's new filter media. The Juwel Cirax Bioflow. From what I can see, it looks good. Basically ceramic "hola-hoops" incased in a plastic casing. For the Rio125, you'd need the "Juwel Cirax Bioflow 3.00 Compact Filter Media", they're around Â£4. I'm contemplating on getting some as they've got to do a better job at nitrifying than the sponges. Just thought I'd pass on the knowledge seeing as you have a Rio125 too.


Thanks Fred, I had a look at the Juwel site and there was no mention of that anywhere, but I have seen them on ebay and some online retailers, I might get a couple of them to give them a go in my tank.


----------



## Joecoral

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> sari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a look at the Juwel site and there was no mention of that anywhere, but I have seen them on ebay and some online retailers, I might get a couple of them to give them a go in my tank.
Click to expand...


Juwel have also remodelled and renamed the Rekord range of tanks which hasn't made it's way to their website yet either


----------



## freddie-d

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Hi
I found this forum while looking for info on the Juwel Cirax.  I have a Vision 260 with a Standard Filter, and am usure where in the filter sponge sequence this new media should be placed.  No info came with the media, the Juwel site hasn't yet been updated to include the product (!), and no-one seems to be informed enough to give me the information I need!
I have replaced one of the fine blue sponges at the bottom of the filter housing with the Cirax basket, but would love someone to confirm if they feel this is the right thing to do!!
Many thanks
Freddie-d


----------



## Fred Dulley

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

I'd put it nearer the bottom. Instead of the "rough sponges" or the "smooth sponges".


----------



## jay

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Tank always looks nice. Just wonder how it would look with the ADA treatment... All equipment out, clear background and some good lighting and photography? Bet it would look awesome


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				Fred Dulley said:
			
		

> I'd put it nearer the bottom. Instead of the "rough sponges" or the "smooth sponges".


I would most likely leave the fine spongues and replace the top spongues with the media, but since I also have an external filter with proper filter media I just leaft the spongues as they are.



			
				jay said:
			
		

> Tank always looks nice. Just wonder how it would look with the ADA treatment... All equipment out, clear background and some good lighting and photography? Bet it would look awesome


Thanks Jay, nex time I take some photos of the tank I will remove the Koralia pump, the spraybar and filter intake are now completly covered by the moss. Clear backgound is impossible as its covered with a moss wall


----------



## Themuleous

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Wow lovely scape!  Much impressed 

Sam


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				Themuleous said:
			
		

> Wow lovely scape!  Much impressed
> Sam


Many thanks Sam, its not looking as great at the moment, gave the glosso a good trim and its not looking great, the Blyxa is almost all dead, melted away, and the Helferi is also on the going stages, all other plants are doing great though, so might have to look for something else for my mid ground plants, I will post some photos soon.


----------



## samc

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

hi i like your tank looks great iv got some weeping moss but hasent changed since i bought it any tips? also i was looking for some plants like yours any for sale?


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				samc said:
			
		

> hi i like your tank looks great iv got some weeping moss but hasent changed since i bought it any tips? also i was looking for some plants like yours any for sale?


Thanks Sam and welcome aboard, regarding the weeping moss there isn't much to it really, it grows fast in this tank with high light, high CO2, high flow and high nutrients, but it grows very slow in my shrimp tank that is very low tech, so depends on your setup really.
At the moment I don't have any plants for sale, but have a look in the Sale section of the board there might be there something on offer that you like, you can also post a request.


----------



## samc

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

thanks for the info, my tank has good amount of co2 and high lighting but the fertiliser isnt that great i use kent freshwater one do you no any good fertilisers?


----------



## sari

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

I hear only good things of tropica plant nutrition and tropica plant nutrition plus. Plus one has nitrates and phosphates in addition to the micros, it comes recommended especially if you don't have many fish. I have just today received tropica plant nutrition and am keen to give it a go. I have been using the interpet flora boost so far and that has given good results in my low tech low light tank.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				samc said:
			
		

> thanks for the info, my tank has good amount of co2 and high lighting but the fertiliser isnt that great i use kent freshwater one do you no any good fertilisers?


Has sari mentions you can use TPN+ which is an all in one solution, you can supplement that with EascyCarbo for extra carbon and also aids to kill algae.

You can make your own all in one solution that most people do, check here: http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/allinone.htm

Or you can go the dry salts method like I use in my tank: http://www.ukaps.org/EI.htm

The dry salts are very cheap, I spent Â£40 two years ago and still have plenty left. I also dose EasyCarbo 5ml per day.

Hope that helps


----------



## samc

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

thanks again for the info where can i purchase the dry salts from?


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				samc said:
			
		

> thanks again for the info where can i purchase the dry salts from?


Aqua Essentials our forum sponsor  thats where I got mine many moons ago!


----------



## samc

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

thanks i am new to fertilisers never really used them just woundering which ones to get as its confusing and could i mix them with water so i just add  some ov the mix each day ?


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				samc said:
			
		

> thanks i am new to fertilisers never really used them just woundering which ones to get as its confusing and could i mix them with water so i just add  some ov the mix each day ?


If you have a small tank then TPN+ is ideal as its easy, but for large tanks it will become very expensive in the long run, so follow James all in one solution and you will have the same daily liquid fertelizer to dose, which you can tune up to your requirements.


----------



## samc

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

i bought the dry fertilisers for the mix and the easycarbo cost Â£30 which is great and they will last ages thanks


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				samc said:
			
		

> i bought the dry fertilisers for the mix and the easycarbo cost Â£30 which is great and they will last ages thanks


Thats great, if you need any help with the mixture or have questions create a new post in the "Aquarium Fert Dosing"  forum, lots of people here use that method, I just dose the dry salts straight into the tank and don't bother pre mixing them.


----------



## R1ch13

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Ive lurked around following this aquarium and many others for absolute ages...

I think its time i give some input...

B-E-A-UTIFULLLL!

Richie


----------



## Thomas McMillan

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Have you got any pics LD?We haven't had pics in aaages.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Many thanks guys  so a quick update with some photos 

Due to problem with my luminaire, one of the ballasts went about 3 weeks ago, so things in the tank have been suffering.
I have lost almost all my Blyxa, my Donoi is almost all gone too, and the glosso started suffering too, the right hand side is a little bare and the rest of the glosso started growing upwards rather than as a carpet, plenty of trimming to try and keep it low.

I managed to purchase a replacement ballast online (EJQ ignored all my emails regarding the ballast, luminaire was still under warranty) and yesterday attempted a DIY install with success  I have now a fully working luminaira again.

Some photos:





















Moss wall:





Taiwan moss:





Managed to get this side shot:





Thanks for looking, comments and critics always welcomed by everyone


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

thats looking great LD even with all the lighting problems youve had.  I like how youve not attached any moss to that branch going across.  the Brown colour contrasts well with the green

PS, have you got any details on what replacement ballast you got in case I ever get any future difficulties with my luminaire? (god forbid i dont !)


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> thats looking great LD even with all the lighting problems youve had.  I like how youve not attached any moss to that branch going across.  the Brown colour contrasts well with the green
> 
> PS, have you got any details on what replacement ballast you got in case I ever get any future difficulties with my luminaire? (god forbid i dont !)



Many thanks Stu, now I have to get it back on track again, I am actually thinking of going lowtech on this tank, just have to way and see how it goes. Might have to consider a plant less demanding than the glosso for the carpet, its hard work to maintain it.

Got the ballast of these guys: http://www.nationallampsandcomponents.co.uk/ in the end it was pretty easy to install, took me about 15 minutes to do it.

1 x Tridonic T5 Non Dimmable Ballasts, Item Ref - PC2X24T5PRO for Â£19.49 I now see they have other 2x24w ballast which are cheaper and don't stock this one anymore, might be out of stock as they have other wattages.

Hope that helps


----------



## Themuleous

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Quality, love this tank 

Sam


----------



## joyous214

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

amazing tank, still learning, always something new to pick up


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Many thanks, I am also learning all along, having no fertile substrate doesn't help, I am sure I would get much better results otherwise.


----------



## aaronnorth

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

still looking great


----------



## Goodygumdrops

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> still looking great


And getting a bit of recognition too,well done!!


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Many thanks guys  your feedback much appreciated


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Looking superb, Paulo.  

I'm flattered to be mentioned in your Aqua Essentials 'Featured Aquascaper' too.  Thanks.


----------



## GreenNeedle

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

LD

I have been reading this through.  Far too long. lol.

I've looked and looked through all the early tank photos but you were and still are too good at growing plants.  I am trying to see in the older pictures where you say you have the 2224, internal and a powerhead.  I can see you had the eheim inpipe on the left, spraybar along the top and the internal in the right rear.

My question is where did you have the powerhead (the one you had before the Koralia) and also which direction were you pointing the internal and powerhead.

Sorry to go back so many months but I am obsessed with flow at the moment and am trying all sorts of things.

AC


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Looking superb, Paulo.
> I'm flattered to be mentioned in your Aqua Essentials 'Featured Aquascaper' too.  Thanks.


Thanks George, I neglected my tank for about 6 months due to re-decorating my place, and when I decided to get back into it in February I was looking on google photos for other Rio 125 tanks to get ideas, thats when I came across yours George posted here in UKAPS and been hooked ever since 
Also appreciate all the advice you have given me along the way, although I do take time to implement things as I don't like to do complete tank take downs and rescapes, I just change one thing at a time and adapt, but sooner or later I will have to get rid of that 6 year old gravel and change to a fertile substrate to achieve better results  or buy a new tank and do a complete setup from scratch.



			
				SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> LD
> I have been reading this through.  Far too long. lol.
> I've looked and looked through all the early tank photos but you were and still are too good at growing plants.  I am trying to see in the older pictures where you say you have the 2224, internal and a powerhead.  I can see you had the eheim inpipe on the left, spraybar along the top and the internal in the right rear.
> My question is where did you have the powerhead (the one you had before the Koralia) and also which direction were you pointing the internal and powerhead.
> Sorry to go back so many months but I am obsessed with flow at the moment and am trying all sorts of things.
> AC


Hi Andy, believe it or not the other pump is still in the tank, I have never removed it, I just keep adding stuff lol
Its hidden behind the large Lilly leaves and points towards the front/left hand side and creates a lot of surface aggitation, its basically pointed in the same direction as the internal filter.
Feel free to ask any questions no matter how far you go back  thanks for looking.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

LD, that has to be the best glosso carpet ive seen. real tidy. nice to see you on AE site too


----------



## GreenNeedle

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

LD - Cheers for the reply.  What is the total flow in your tank then?  The Koralia Nano is 1000lph from what I read on the retailer's sites.  Is this true?

AC


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> LD, that has to be the best glosso carpet ive seen. real tidy. nice to see you on AE site too


Thanks Mark, the glosso was really good until I had to replant it and then the luminaire problems, so hopefully now I can get it look great again, just gave it another trim this evening 



			
				SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> LD - Cheers for the reply.  What is the total flow in your tank then?  The Koralia Nano is 1000lph from what I read on the retailer's sites.  Is this true?
> AC


At the moment I have the external filter 2224 rated at 700lph, the internal juwel 1000lph (upgraded pump), the Koralia Nano rated at 950lhp and the other pump rated at 400lph so all together = 3050 lhp of circulation!


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Just a little update, has some might have noticed on a old post I have a little bit of glosso growing emersed over the tubbing of my external filter spraybar, today while doing the weekly water change I noticed it was flowering 

Overal photo of the glosso:





Closer up of the glosso:





Close shots of the two flowers:










Thanks for looking, comments and critics always welcomed


----------



## Goodygumdrops

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Cool,you should add this to the flowers thread in photography.


----------



## vauxhallmark

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Lovly photography (as ever) of the Glossostigma flowers.

Mark


----------



## Steve Smith

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Congrats mate   Looking lovely.


----------



## Themuleous

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Oh never seen glosso flower before!  Awesome!

Sam


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Thanks guys, bad news today though   
Yesterday was tweaking my CO2 and setup it a little higher thinking today I would be home and monitor it.
Thing is got woken up this morning as I am on call from work and had to go in, only returning at 6PM .
When I got home some of the harliquins dead  and all other fish struggling.
I am not sure how many going to make it, but I have stopped the CO2 and started two air pumps in the tank.
Forgot completly I had set the CO2 higher when I left this morning in an emergency now afraid I will loose all my fish.
Hate when this happens


----------



## Superman

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Sorry to hear that Paulo, things like that will happen I guess.
Hope those that are left survive. I've had it in the past when I've gassed mine a bit and they've got back to normal after a while.


----------



## JamesM

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Gutted mate  I've lost several ottos and shrimp due to high co2 recently too


----------



## Steve Smith

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Sorry to hear that mate   Fingers crossed for the ones left.


----------



## Fred Dulley

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Ah, that sucks mate.
I had a BN plec once suffocating from high CO2(on her back and everything), however she recovered fully when I ran an air pump in there.


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

sorry to hear that LD.  I did the same after my recent blackout.  took off the covers and ramped upt he co2 as the drop checked was bright blue. a couple of hours later the fish were on the surface and the singel shrimp in there was swimming on the bottom on his back   Good news was i ramped up the surface flow and put the shrimp in my spare tank and I can now report he's fighting fit!


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Thanks guys, some good news after all, after catching all the struggling fish and placing them on a temporary tank with a couple of air pumps going, this morning they were all doing great, in the end only lost two harlequins which is not bad considering the state I found the fish in. The rainbows were of a weird colour and their eyes covered with a white film, the ottos not moving, the harlequins spinning around in circles, the clown pleco upside down, the only one that didn't seem to be affected was the Betta. But now they are all back in the tank doing pretty well, I will leave the CO2 off today to give them a break.


----------



## Steve Smith

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Good to hear mate


----------



## Superman

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Glad to hear that your back on track.


----------



## jay

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Horrible when that happens. Best thing to do is  take out enough water to let filter outlet crash on to the water surface.
It pumps in oxygen.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Quick video of the tank I did this weekend, quality is not great and became even worse after the upload 

Anyway here it is: 

Thanks for looking


----------



## Thomas McMillan

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Cool, I think the 'shape' of the scape is the best it has been so far. I like how it's close to the glass far right, goes in where the wood is and then the plants get gradually lower and slightly closer to the front again as it comes to the left. Nice one!


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Thanks Thomas 

Just a quick update, yesterday I was ripping out some moss to send to a couple of forum members and the wall just fell apart, son I have decided to remove it and leave the tank without a wall for while, it was high maintnance as it caught a lot of stuff in it specially at the surface so its gone now and also my emersed glosso saw its last days in the tank too.
Also changed the way the powerheads circulated the water around the tank so now I get a good movement all over even at the back. So hopefully things start getting back on track again, was having some growth and algea issues.
I still think I need to invest on a proper external filter for this tank, but I will wait and see for a couple of months how this turns out.

All those mosses have gone into the shrimp tank, what a feast the shrimp are having, after a couple of hours I could already notice less algea on them. Red Cherries are great algae eaters. Anyone want some? I have hundreds now lol

Photos when things settle in


----------



## joyous214

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Need some pics of how everything is going. I love my small fleet of cherries, got any spare i'd love some more. 
Joy


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				joyous214 said:
			
		

> Need some pics of how everything is going. I love my small fleet of cherries, got any spare i'd love some more.
> Joy


Thanks, hope you enjoying the cherries  here a photo of how the tank is looking now, needs a lot of work and I am thinking of changing the substrate in the Xmas holidays, ADA Aquasoil is the choice, will see if I can pull it off or not.
Since I have minimal fish stock now and plants need shifting about would be the ideal time to do it.







Thanks for looking


----------



## joyous214

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

They are doing so well. Festing on the alge im battling with and so active. amazing. sit watch them for hours. 

Do you want to come round and rescape mine? anyone. Im not the most green fingered person in the world.


----------



## Themuleous

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Hot dam that looks good 

Sam


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Got so annoyed during a water change today and I took the whole damn thing apart! 
Tank was a mess within the midle of the plants, guess the filter is just not good enough.
The power heads also don't do the tank justice so I just ripped out everything, and cleanned all the plants and the gravel.
Plants are now in bunches in the tank until I decide what to do with it next.
First thing I will do is put in a order tomorrow for an EX1200 filter to start with, might get another EX1200 at a later stage and remove the internal.
Now trying to decide what to do with the plants, if I keep them or if I go for a complete rescape and get some aquasoil!!
Choices choices!!!


----------



## StevenA

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Good choice with the EX1200's. Great chance for a rescape, and substrate replacement


----------



## samc

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

i think you should get the aquasoil, i think you said you wanted some and if u dont u might kick yourself later on, if you go for the rescape ill look foward to it


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

ive got an ex1200 running on my rio at the moment LD and its working great.  really great flow around the tank and no algae


----------



## Thomas McMillan

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

I ALWAYS do that spur of the moment thing and rip tanks apart. It's quite depressing.

Go for a re-scape, aquasoil, new filters, the works. You know you want to


----------



## keymaker

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

What was it that annoyed you about your old setup? I don't get the "within the midle of the plants" part...

I am really excited and looking forward to see your new scape. You know it was this tank that in fact led me to the aquascaping "business".

Just out of curiosity, why did you ditch the Eheim brand for Tetratec? You could have chosen an Eheim 2080 with the same specs.


----------



## GreenNeedle

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

It can get very frustrating when dealing with such a high plantmass. Everything gets so much harder to get right.  Circulation and therefore CO2/nutrient can become a nightmare so I understand why you got to this point Paulo.

However I can foresee an excellent new scape arriving on UKaps soon, with lots of knowledge gained, lots of confidence gained there is nothing to stop you here.  Can't wait to see the 'new beginning'

Oh and you are a UK scaper and not a Portuguese scaper if you enter any comps. lol.  Portugal has far too many good scapers already. 

AC


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

I can highly recommend Aqua Soil, Paulo.  The EX-1200 are good filters too.  I ran one on my Rio 125 with success.

I would also recommend new plants if you can.  Older plants can tend to struggle after long periods, depending on species.  I had some new Rotala green in the same tank as some old Rotala green.  The difference in growth rates and general health was remarkable.

Good luck with the new layout.  For me the planning and implementing of new ideas is one of the most exciting aspects to the hobby.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> I had some new Rotala green in the same tank as some old Rotala green.



 same thing here.(,2 different retailers, same plant, same manufacturer)

 it was apparent one was newer and the growth reflected this. i thought it was just me...thanks george   



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> For me the planning and implementing of new ideas is one of the most exciting aspects to the hobby.



Amen to that


----------



## TDI-line

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Sounds like an ideal chance to put some aqua soil in then LD, it will look great.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Many thanks guys, think its time I did something different and get rid of that gravel thats has been in the tank for 6 years now!!!
I like the colour of the Amazonia so I will go with that, now trying to decide if I will have an front of sand or keep it all the same colour. I guess 2 x 9l bags of Aquasoil will do.
I might just keep things simple maybe an iwugami or an island scape, going to try and source some good pieces of wood too, problem now is coming up with something original, all the ideas I had in the past I have seem them over and over again. I might try something familiar though.
I have a lot of crypts and anubias that I would like to incorporate so I will see.
Time to start spending the xmas on-call earnings! lol



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> I would also recommend new plants if you can.  Older plants can tend to struggle after long periods, depending on species.  I had some new Rotala green in the same tank as some old Rotala green.  The difference in growth rates and general health was remarkable.
> Good luck with the new layout.  For me the planning and implementing of new ideas is one of the most exciting aspects to the hobby.


Thanks for the info George, I will get rid of all my stems and just keep some of the plants I have, crypts and anubias will do well do I will keep those, have some bolbits coming too so that will be nice. Have to get my thinking cap on now and start planning something.



			
				SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> However I can foresee an excellent new scape arriving on UKaps soon, with lots of knowledge gained, lots of confidence gained there is nothing to stop you here.  Can't wait to see the 'new beginning'
> Oh and you are a UK scaper and not a Portuguese scaper if you enter any comps. lol.  Portugal has far too many good scapers already.


Not sure about a good scape but I will try to come up with something that looks half decent haha and rest assured that when I enter a competition it will be as an UK entry and not Portuguese  But I don't think I am good enough to enter any competitions haha



			
				keymaker said:
			
		

> What was it that annoyed you about your old setup? I don't get the "within the midle of the plants" part...
> I am really excited and looking forward to see your new scape. You know it was this tank that in fact led me to the aquascaping "business".
> Just out of curiosity, why did you ditch the Eheim brand for Tetratec? You could have chosen an Eheim 2080 with the same specs.



Annoying that a lot of dirty was accumulating in the gravel and in the middle of the mass of plants, there simply isn't enough flow to clear that on a daily basis and it just builds up over time.
I am glad I inspired someone to go into the planted scene  shame I am not very good myself hehehe 
Reason for the Tetratec is mainly the expense, I can't justify spending that much on an Eihem thats all.

Again thanks guys


----------



## aaronnorth

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Looking forward to the new scape


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> I am glad I inspired someone to go into the planted scene  shame I am not very good myself hehehe



i think you'll find you are good paulo


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Here it is my new scape, I call it "The Jungly Mess" hahaha







Not sure what I am going to do with these plants yet, I might just give some away if people want them.
Going to take a couple of weeks now to visit some shops to see what wood and rocks I can get.

Found the filter pretty cheap so that should be ordered today or tomorrow. ADA Aquasoil will be ordered for sure, will be my first planted using this soil, shrimp tank is not really a planted tank and I got Aquasoil II which is turning to crap.

Can't wait but I will take my time with this and leave the tank in its sorry state, still pumping CO2 and ferts in there to keep the plants healthy in case I use them or just give them away.





			
				saintly said:
			
		

> i think you'll find you are good paulo


Thanks Mark, but its was pure luck until it run out LOL


----------



## samc

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

someone was selling some aquasoil on here you should get hold of them ull get it cheaper then. ill allways remember your tank though as it was how i found the ukaps website


----------



## keymaker

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Here it is my new scape, I call it "The Jungly Mess"


Excellent scape mate   , it's a shame you published the full tank shot, now you won't be able to nominate it to the ADA.


----------



## jay

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Sure it's a shame that this 'scape ended. It was very good. But now you can show of some of that obvious talent you have with a clean start. Good luck mate.


----------



## Simon D

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Found the filter pretty cheap so that should be ordered today or tomorrow.



I assume this is still the EX1200, where did you you get it "pretty cheap"? I'm after one and knowing you, you've done your homework.......


----------



## joyous214

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

oh i really like it. The jungle mess looks good. Well im always after some plants, most my shops here are poorly stocked at the moment.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				samc said:
			
		

> someone was selling some aquasoil on here you should get hold of them ull get it cheaper then. ill allways remember your tank though as it was how i found the ukaps website


I will have a look to see who has any otherwise will have to visit one of the sponsors sites hehe I did bring a few here with my journals all over the place hehe seems like you making a home here now 



			
				keymaker said:
			
		

> Excellent scape mate   , it's a shame you published the full tank shot, now you won't be able to nominate it to the ADA.


I will make some adjustments and submit it hehe  



			
				jay said:
			
		

> Sure it's a shame that this 'scape ended. It was very good. But now you can show of some of that obvious talent you have with a clean start. Good luck mate.


This went from a goldfish tank to a hight tech planted in the last 6 years, so now its time to do a complete makeover, but until I get all the bits and pieces sorted I am going to do a quick rescape to keep the plants I want alive  cheers



			
				simondoherty1 said:
			
		

> I assume this is still the EX1200, where did you you get it "pretty cheap"? I'm after one and knowing you, you've done your homework.......


After some research I found out that the site selling it is not that reliable, part of the Living Seas group, I did find another site that sells it for Â£63 but didn't find any reviews about it and no one seems to know about it either. I will keep looking.



			
				joyous214 said:
			
		

> oh i really like it. The jungle mess looks good. Well im always after some plants, most my shops here are poorly stocked at the moment.


All plants available are being posted in the sales section, keep an eye on it


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

After a clear out of the plants has you might have noticed in the Sales section, this is what the tank looks like:







Just organized it like this until I get all the bits and pieces sorted, still hunting for the EX1200 filter, if anyone knows where to get it cheap from a reliable source let me know, I have seen it for about Â£79+del from a good source.

I have some glosso too in a maternity unit near the surface which I might want to use in the next scape. I might plant it in the gravel until I get everything sorted out, still pumping CO2 and ferts to maintain plants healthy, most of my mosses turned to brows much, only have very little of some of them which I doubt will survive.

Can't wait to gey my hands dirty in some aquasoil hehe


----------



## jay

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Hope you get rid of that blue background.

You're better than that LD.


----------



## steve2tanks

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Got my tetra tec ex1200 from here along with few other bits and had no problems with them http://www.warehouse-aquatics.co.uk/tet ... -900-p.asp


----------



## Thomas McMillan

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

I agree, the blue background isn't really doing much for the tank. I like the layout though!


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				jay said:
			
		

> Hope you get rid of that blue background.
> You're better than that LD.



Its black on the other side lol just been lazy to reverse it, moss wall used to cover it all 



			
				steve2tanks said:
			
		

> Got my tetra tec ex1200 from here along with few other bits and had no problems with them http://www.warehouse-aquatics.co.uk/tet ... -900-p.asp


Many thanks for the link  I will give them a look.



			
				Thomas McMillan said:
			
		

> I agree, the blue background isn't really doing much for the tank. I like the layout though!


Thanks and that blue background is going for sure


----------



## Goodygumdrops

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Lol,hadn't eve noticed the background until it was pointed out,I think the tank looks great.


----------



## joyous214

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

looks nice so fresh and clean.    to the blue


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Planning for my next scape, was just playing with the background, what do you guys think looks best????
I am going to use more redmoor and rocks, not sure yet of mini landscape or something else like pagoda.

Original I had for ages blue:





Reverse in black:





Or no background, white wall behind:





Fauna I have at present in this tank:

2 x Bosemani Rainbows (breeding pair) + soon 4 two month old fry
3 x Ottos
6 x Harlequin Rasboras (will add more when new scape is in place)
1 x Clown Pleco (was my first fish purchased and won't part with it, its about 6 years old)
1 x Red Betta Splender (missus idea!!!)

Thanks


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

I think the white 'background' looks the best by far - gives the whole scape a sense of depth   

Tony


----------



## StevenA

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Personally i like the last one with no background


----------



## samc

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

i like the no background too it looks real good with the wood but it may be different with your next scape


----------



## GreenNeedle

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

obvious answer from me as I like the clean clear back look.  I like the last one too 

AC


----------



## Thomas McMillan

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

I actually think the greyish background looks class. 

I love how your scape is coming along now, looks proper good. It just has a good feel about it.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Many thanks guys  I think I will leave it without the background too and see, can always shine a light behind and change colours for photography that way 

There is no scape really, I just arranged stuff like that to make it look decent as its in my living room until I decide what to do with it next. Just wanted to keep the plants I wanted alive until I go all out for it.

Before I do anything I will upgrade the filter, install a DIY CO2 reactor (made by Ed) and buy some Aquasoil Amazonia. But things are on hold at the moment due to some bad news last week regarding work!! c'est la vie!


----------



## Garuf

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

I've always been a massive fan of your scapes individualism. I think you should ditch the red rood and the landscape rock idea. Go out and got some really good heavy wood, and some nice cobbles. Think Cau meets river bed. I think this would suit you so much better as the unusual elements are always so well executed in your sacpes. 
Good look, Paulo. 
For the record, the clear back ground is the nicest. just need to get rid of that internal filter.


----------



## Fred Dulley

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

No background white wall looks the best IMO, mate.


----------



## aaronnorth

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				Fred Dulley said:
			
		

> No background white wall looks the best IMO, mate.



agreed.


----------



## Thomas McMillan

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> I've always been a massive fan of your scapes individualism. I think you should ditch the red rood and the landscape rock idea. Go out and got some really good heavy wood, and some nice cobbles. Think Cau meets river bed. I think this would suit you so much better as the unusual elements are always so well executed in your sacpes.
> Good look, Paulo.
> For the record, the clear back ground is the nicest. just need to get rid of that internal filter.



I would totally agree with this, but I do think the redmoor branch and the log going the length of the tank across the substrate works so well.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Thanks for the feedback guys, I do also prefer it without the background which has now gone 



			
				Thomas McMillan said:
			
		

> I would totally agree with this, but I do think the redmoor branch and the log going the length of the tank across the substrate works so well.



The log belongs to the shrimp tank, its only in there as I am doing some work on the shrimp tank as it was getting messy in there. I am a fan of redmoor after getting that piece at MA a few months back, a few more in the of a similar shape branching into the middle of the tank or an island scape with branches coming off the middle with fissedens would look cool.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Well until I get things ready for the next scape I will just keep this one going for the plants and some tests 
The L. Aromatica is looking much better now, I have controlled the CO2 better and now working on the ferts.

















After a tidy up, here how the cabinet under the tank looks:






Thanks for looking


----------



## StevenA

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

How's the auto dosing pump working out LD? Very interested in setting up something like that. Have you had any problems with it?


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				Tourney said:
			
		

> How's the auto dosing pump working out LD? Very interested in setting up something like that. Have you had any problems with it?


At the moment I am just doing a test with water, on top of the tank I have a measuring cup to collect the water, I have set it to dose 1 minute per day, half an hour before lights on, I am going to leave it for a week to see if it always doses the correct amount. Still waiting for a couple of things to create my all in one solution


----------



## StevenA

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Oh ok, interested to know how you get on with it. Where did you buy it for Â£30, is it second hand? Cheapest i've found is about Â£44 brand new, plus postage.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				Tourney said:
			
		

> Oh ok, interested to know how you get on with it. Where did you buy it for Â£30, is it second hand? Cheapest i've found is about Â£44 brand new, plus postage.


Secondhand on ebay, its the cheapest I have seen it, and I have been looking for a few months. Three months old and came with a spare hose, boxed and all.


----------



## StevenA

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Bargain, i'll have to keep looking  8) 

Have found these ones on ebay, think they would do the same job http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Tom-Aquatics-...hash=item250312356426&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=390024711092&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=026

But i must admit that the Aquamedic sp3000 one looks alot nicer, and will take up alot less room than the second one i found


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

The second one looks interesting as you can actually set the flow you want. I read a lot and quite a few people recommended the Aqua Medic pumps, reason I purchased it. Seems to work well, only time will tell.


----------



## StevenA

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Did you have to find a timer that does seconds for this auto dosing, if so, where did you get that from? The second pump i found will cost about Â£54 just for the shipping, so i think i'll stick with the sp3000, depending on how you get on with it


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				Tourney said:
			
		

> Did you have to find a timer that does seconds for this auto dosing, if so, where did you get that from? The second pump i found will cost about Â£54 just for the shipping, so i think i'll stick with the sp3000, depending on how you get on with it


I did some tests and one minute doses 40ml so I am basing my all-in-one solution on that. Just to make it nice and easy


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

hey LD, i showed my wife the inside of your tank....she says "can you come around to my house and sort mine out?"

mine looks like a bombs hit it   

very tidy my friend.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> hey LD, i showed my wife the inside of your tank....she says "can you come around to my house and sort mine out?"
> mine looks like a bombs hit it
> very tidy my friend.


Hehe thanks, I like everything tidy in the house, too tidy most of the times LOL
If you come over to setup my next scape I will come over and tidy up your cabinets! LOL


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> If you come over to setup my next scape I will come over and tidy up your cabinets! LOL



 deal....and the house right?


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> deal....and the house right?


Haha now you asking for too much! Guess I would have to bring your opti-white after I finished then!


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Some more photos taken today:





















Thanks for looking


----------



## StevenA

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Looking good Paulo, Limnophillia coming along nicely    What sort of moss is that?


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				Tourney said:
			
		

> Looking good Paulo, Limnophillia coming along nicely    What sort of moss is that?


Thanks, its Fissidens Fontanus


----------



## Nick16

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

nice to see the ottos have a nice plump belly as opposed to the underfed ones you initally get from the lfs.


----------



## samc

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

your aromatica looks really nice i bought some from plants alive and it was all stem no leaves


----------



## YzemaN

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Nice Oto. You just need to up the F-stop to get more of it in focus.



			
				samc said:
			
		

> your aromatica looks really nice i bought some from plants alive and it was all stem no leaves


I find that L.A. doesn't take well to pruning and transport, but given enough ferts and CO2 it'll look good in no time.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				YzemaN said:
			
		

> I find that L.A. doesn't take well to pruning and transport, but given enough ferts and CO2 it'll look good in no time.


It doesn't travel well at all, I got mine off Clive (ceg) and some of the stems completly melted, the ones that escaped did very well as you can see, it does need a lot of CO2 though, when I was running CO2 a little lower it really struggled, nows its picking up again also needs a lot of flow into the stems low down or the leaves just melt away too.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Just a quick update on this tank, I am putting my rescape on hold so now I am testing a few things, I am running this pretty high light now and high CO2 and also the main reason for keeping it going full planted is to test the auto dosing system which has been running 3 weeks now, during this period I haven't dosed EasyCarbo at all, its working great.

Some photos of what the tank looks like at present:



























Thanks for looking


----------



## JamesM

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

That looks well nice, Paulo! The background is much better without the blue imo. Its great to see this tank getting back to full health


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				JamesM said:
			
		

> That looks well nice, Paulo! The background is much better without the blue imo. Its great to see this tank getting back to full health


Many thanks James, forgot to mention also have purchased a Koralia 1 pump to replace the Koralia Nano, should arrive in the next couple of days  
Going to see the effect on flow and might decide to keep both in the tank since its for testing such things for now


----------



## Simon D

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Hi Paulo,

By the looks of it you've got a nice carpet of Glosso there. Do you have any nutritious substrate under that gravel?

I've tried the same with a gravel substrate and my glosso keeps reaching for the stars. I have very high lighting (too much actually) and a good injection of CO2 (drop checker lime green, with 4dkh), I dose EI and 50% w/c per week but glosso doesn't root very easily and needs a push into the gravel. The glosso is growing/spreading but not as horizontilly as I would like. I've read that glosso grows vertically if lacking light.

Any advice or tips?


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				Simon D said:
			
		

> Hi Paulo,
> By the looks of it you've got a nice carpet of Glosso there. Do you have any nutritious substrate under that gravel?
> I've tried the same with a gravel substrate and my glosso keeps reaching for the stars. I have very high lighting (too much actually) and a good injection of CO2 (drop checker lime green, with 4dkh), I dose EI and 50% w/c per week but glosso doesn't root very easily and needs a push into the gravel. The glosso is growing/spreading but not as horizontilly as I would like. I've read that glosso grows vertically if lacking light.
> Any advice or tips?


Hi Simon, until a couple of weeks ago I was having the same problems, it was just growing vertical, so after a lot of trimming and replanting the open spaces it is now starting to grow horizontally, just trim the vertical growing parts and replant them, cut them almost to the gravel only leaving a couple of leaves in it.

It's just plain gravel, this gravel as been in my tank for about 7 years from my goldfish days until now, if you dose the water column properly then plants do fine anyway, some would do better with a nice fertile substrate and a fertile substrate gives you some margin for error, just have to dose high to avoid problems.

I am running 144w of T5 lighting in this tank at present just to see how far I have to push the CO2 and fert dosing. So far no algae so its working fine. I have purchased new timers for this tank too all digital now and things have improved a lot, I don't think the old rotating timers were doing a good job.

Thanks for looking


----------



## Simon D

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Without reading 53 pages what size is this tank?

I'm running 110w (2x55w compacts) over a gross 60ltr so something like 5wpg!I know this is excessive but I'm just pushing the bounderies to see what will grow,in a jungle, and what will burn, until I buy a new 4 footer. Then I will 'scape it and get the lighting ballanced.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				Simon D said:
			
		

> Without reading 53 pages what size is this tank?
> 
> I'm running 110w (2x55w compacts) over a gross 60ltr so something like 5wpg!I know this is excessive but I'm just pushing the bounderies to see what will grow,in a jungle, and what will burn, until I buy a new 4 footer. Then I will 'scape it and get the lighting ballanced.



Its a Juwel Rio 125 (125 liters) you only really need one of those 55w on your tank. With that much light you will need to push the CO2 very high too and dose pretty high levels too.


----------



## Thomas McMillan

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

I love how this tank is looking now, has a nice feel to it. I think it could look better as an aquascape without the glosso foreground, though but you're the one who has to look at it.


----------



## Simon D

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Its a Juwel Rio 125 (125 liters) you only really need one of those 55w on your tank. With that much light you will need to push the CO2 very high too and dose pretty high levels too.




Yep, I'm beginning to regret the lights. I've pushed CO2 to the max and beleive this was the cause of the demise of one fish  , the other fauna seem to be more tolerant (or patient) and only go to the surface towards the end of the photo period. Unfortunately its a twin unit and removing one lamp kills the other. 

I've reduced the lighting period to 7 hours (CO2 on two hours before lights on and one hour before off). 

Not considered upping the fert dosing, so maybe that will help with some of the plants struggling with this (unfair) overdosing of lighting.

Thanks Paulo


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				Thomas McMillan said:
			
		

> I love how this tank is looking now, has a nice feel to it. I think it could look better as an aquascape without the glosso foreground, though but you're the one who has to look at it.


Thanks, this was by no means meant to be another scape, just a testing platform for the autodosing and testing the 144w of light I have in this tank. Just wanted something to look ok since its in the living room. I am pleased with the results so far, now just have to work why the Bolbits is not doing too great.



			
				Simon D said:
			
		

> Not considered upping the fert dosing, so maybe that will help with some of the plants struggling with this (unfair) overdosing of lighting.


The more light you give the tank the more CO2 and ferts the plants will demand, so its an option to try in the mean time.


----------



## aaronnorth

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

glosso looks very well


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> glosso looks very well


It did take a while to start growing the right way, but its getting there, its still growing leaves which are too large for my liking, they should be smaller with the amount of light I have in the tank, maybe I do need to replace the tubes. They are now about a year old.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Here is the tank today before a water change and trim 






Been doing a little test with the anubias too from a tip given to me by Garuf regarding the trace dosing, its been a week since my testing and the spots I had on the anubias have reduced, new leaves are growing faster and for the first time in about 4 years they are now flowering!! WOW

thanks for looking, critiques accepted.


----------



## Superman

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

What's this trace tip?
I've only seen my Anubias flower once and would like to see it again!


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				Superman said:
			
		

> What's this trace tip?
> I've only seen my Anubias flower once and would like to see it again!


To dose more trace as the anubias eat through it, so after a water change last week I added 2 tea spoons of trace directly to the tank, and have done so again today, will see how they develop in the next few weeks.


----------



## billy boy

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Tanks looking really sweet LD    May try the trace tip as well, I would love to see me Anubias flowering


----------



## samc

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

looks good again. are u still going to do the rescape?


----------



## johnny70

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

What an awesome tank, still one of my favourites on here, really beautiful  

I agree about the anubais, I directly dose mine with the ferts and the growth is amazing and flowers regularly  

JOHNNY


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Many thanks guys 



			
				samc said:
			
		

> looks good again. are u still going to do the rescape?


Eventually, still deciding what to do first, the shrimp rack or rescape this tank, I am in no rush though and I am testing a few things on this tank now so that when I rescape I get everything right.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

i've said before and i'll say it again, you can always spot an LD tank. really nice mate. i need some glosso tips from you


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Looking good, Paulo.  

Interesting tips on trace dosing - I've not heard of Anubias requiring more trace before.  

Do you have shrimp in there?  I've heard of some reports that some 'excess' trace can harm them.  Too much copper for instance.

I can see this developing into another beauty!


----------



## a1Matt

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Many thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks good again. are u still going to do the rescape?
> 
> 
> 
> Eventually, still deciding what to do first, the shrimp rack or rescape this tank, I am in no rush though and I am testing a few things on this tank now so that when I rescape I get everything right.
Click to expand...



This tank looks great without a rescape, so I vote shrimp tank!


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> i've said before and i'll say it again, you can always spot an LD tank. really nice mate. i need some glosso tips from you


Just keep it trimmed mate  don't let it get too thick, thats the trick, it will look crap after a trim but two weeks later is much nicer and compact than it was before 

Here how mine looked yesterday after a good trim:











I will report back next week for you to see the difference.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Looking good, Paulo.
> Interesting tips on trace dosing - I've not heard of Anubias requiring more trace before.
> Do you have shrimp in there?  I've heard of some reports that some 'excess' trace can harm them.  Too much copper for instance.
> I can see this developing into another beauty!


Many thanks George, at the moment in this tank I only have a couple of amanos that survived the Bosemani attacks so not really a problem in this tank, and since I am testing things I won't introduce any more livestock to the tank either.
Now just have to get rid of 300 cherries that I have in my temporary tank for them hehehe Thanks for the comments.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				a1Matt said:
			
		

> This tank looks great without a rescape, so I vote shrimp tank!


Many thanks Matt, I am working on it at the moment  now that I won't be working evenings anymore from Monday, I have plenty of time to get things organized for this, still deciding on the best shelving unit for it at the moment or if I will build my own one.


----------



## Steve Smith

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Hey Paulo.  Looking forward to getting the glosso   What are your tips for trimming it?  Just go over it with scissors?


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> Hey Paulo.  Looking forward to getting the glosso   What are your tips for trimming it?  Just go over it with scissors?


I always heavy trim at the start, as you can see from the photos above I trimmed it near to the gravel. in some places no leaves are left at all just the root shoots, I also cut the shoots in some places, this will encourage new shoots to branch from where it was cut in both directions and make the carpet more compact quicker.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Been taking a few more photos today, the tank was starting to get some algae so I have now upped the CO2 and the dosing.
Rather than dosing 40ml per day I have set it to dose 40ml on Mondays, Wednesday, Friday and Sunday, 80ml on Tuesday, Thursday and Saturday. I am also dosing a couple of tea spoons extra per week of Trace and the anubias are loving it.

Well lots of photos for you guys to see whats going on:
























































Thanks for looking  critiques and comments always welcomed


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

real nice LD. pic 7 is my fave. nice anubias too


----------



## altaaffe

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Looking absolutely stunning.


----------



## TDI-line

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Wow, looks lovely LD.


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Great tank, and beautiful pics Paulo.  Love the pic of the pearling bubble   

Tony


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Many thanks everyone, comments very much appreciated  
My test tank is not looking to bad in the end hehe gotta give the glosso another trim, thats just one weeks growth after the heavy trim the Saturday before.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Just a quick update regarding the tank.

Since I have upped the Trace dosage the anubias are looking great, never seen anubias grow so fast and algae free.
I now dose 25 grams to my auto dosing mix rather than the original 7.5 grams and after every weekly water change I have been adding two teaspoons of trace also (I might change that to 1 teaspoon after water change and one midweek).

I have added an extra Koralia 1 powerhead and I have kept the Koralia Nano in the tank too. Because of this I have now placed the spray bar pointing directly downwards to get some flow in the back glass down to the L. Aromatica.

Because I was away for 8 days I left the lighting pretty low and my glosso started growing vertical towards the surface, I have now given it a good trim and hope it starts growing normal again since I have upped the light to 6x24w once again.

My dosing as changed also, using the auto dosing pump I was dosing 40ml per day, now 3 times a week I dose 80ml rather than 40. I was getting some algae in the tank, I have also been messing about with my CO2 and get it to flow around the tank for a long as possible before reaching the surface.

Photos when the glosso fills back in


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Welcome back Paulo.  Pleased its all OK on your return - look forward to the new pics.

Tony


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				Tonser said:
			
		

> Pleased its all OK on your return - look forward to the new pics.



ditto!


----------



## jay

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Looking great, really love the open space in the middle, with the stems holding it together.
Cant believe you said this was just going to be temporary!!


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Many thanks guys 



			
				jay said:
			
		

> Looking great, really love the open space in the middle, with the stems holding it together.
> Cant believe you said this was just going to be temporary!!


It was temporary but then other things came first and its now a "temporary" scape haha until I can afford to do it properly   got a couple more plants on the way for this tank so I will be making some changes before I post some new photos


----------



## gratts

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Great stuff, love this tank 
The 6x24W - is that what you run all the time on the tank?


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				gratts said:
			
		

> Great stuff, love this tank
> The 6x24W - is that what you run all the time on the tank?


Many thanks  I have been running the 6 tubes since the beginning of the year just to play around with this tank as its now my test setup for my future scape whenever that materialises. Lights are on for 9 hours with the 6 tubes being on at the same time for 5 of those in the middle, rest of the time I been running on 2 tubes.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

The 6 tubes was way too much for this tank, I have now reduced it to 4 and only keeping the lights on for 6.5 hours per day for a couple of weeks until things stablise again. Too much power and not enough CO2 without gassing the fish hehe

The glosso is now gone too, had enough of it so thinking of trying HC again, would look nice at the front of the tank with plenty of CO2 blowing into it via the Koralia.

Had to take a few plants off too due to them not being at their best, got some Blyxa but a lot of it is melting away, hopefully I will be able to save a few stems.

Here how the tank is looking now, I have been struggling for a while to keep this tank at any decent standard, since October last year that things gone terribly crazy in this tank. Maybe too many experiments lol







Thanks for looking


----------



## Nelson

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

still looks great paulo
neil


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				nelson said:
			
		

> still looks great paulo
> neil


Thanks Neil, to me looks a mess haha time to start working on it again, what I need is to replace the substrate with something decent that actually helps plants grow hehe


----------



## Thomas McMillan

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

This tank has lasted well past its sell by date (which is far from a bad thing), it's great! It has a great feel to it.

What plans have you got for the future for this tank?

and update your shrimp tank journal


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

it has a wonderful look to it paulo. 

you need to get some nature soil mate.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				Thomas McMillan said:
			
		

> This tank has lasted well past its sell by date (which is far from a bad thing), it's great! It has a great feel to it.
> What plans have you got for the future for this tank?
> and update your shrimp tank journal


Thanks Thomas, I never plan anything when it comes to the tank, I just go with the flow and like long term changing scapes, not fussed about styles as such. I just want to grow plants and make the tank look half decent when it comes to scaping. hehe

I am actually charging my camera to take some shots of the shrimp tank, but not a lot has changed really and fighting a no win battle with cloudy water! 



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> it has a wonderful look to it paulo.
> you need to get some nature soil mate.


I need to add some soil, what it will be only time will tell I am in no rush since this gravel has been in the tank for 7 years haha from cold water tank to tropical to planted always the same gravel lol  Cheers Mark.


----------



## fish.com1

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Got pfk today and saw your tank in it, looked great.


----------



## Simon D

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> The 6 tubes was way too much for this tank, I have now reduced it to 4 and only keeping the lights on for 6.5 hours per day for a couple of weeks until things stablise again. Too much power and not enough CO2 without gassing the fish hehe


I know what you mean there! I've got too much light (twin 55W power compacts over 60 ltrs), I can't reduce the light but have reduced the photoperiod to 6 hrs.



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> The glosso is now gone too


I'm struggling with mine in inert gravel, lots of growth but upwards and not out, tried trimming and replanting but no brilliant results. Be interesting to see how the HC does in comparison.


			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> got some Blyxa but a lot of it is melting away, hopefully I will be able to save a few stems.


I had a lot of melt on mine but they seem to be coming back quite well (TDI's?) I seem to remember he posted somewhere that his water changes were not in line with EI dosing (once every 4-6 weeks?? Don't quote me).

My tank is experimental,  just testing the water (pardon the expresion) to see what I can grow and what perameters they need. About all I've discovered is that I'm not very good at the moment but I've learnt loads. Can't wait for my new conservatory to built so as to give me some more room in the house for a 4 foot tank. (Yes, tank inside, not in conservatory!)

Overall, I can surmise that I'm in a similar position to you but lack a lot of the experience that you have.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				fish.com1 said:
			
		

> Got pfk today and saw your tank in it, looked great.


Just had a look in there and your right, didn't even know hehe second time featured in the mag 



			
				Simon D said:
			
		

> Overall, I can surmise that I'm in a similar position to you but lack a lot of the experience that you have.


Thanks for the feedback Simon, 55w is only too much if you can't get enough CO2 into the tank and ferts, if you can things will just grow much faster. I was having the same trouble with the glosso, but after a few weeks of trimming what was growing upwards it started spreading quick nice on the gravel. Problem was when I went away and reduced the lighting that on my return it was a mess and never fully recovered, and the heavy trim I gave it didn't help much either hehe

We all learn from trying things, I have done that myself and I am not expert, still figuring out the balance between all the parameters in the tank; CO2, Flow, filtration, ferts and light. Reason I have been trying a few things lately too 

Good luck with your new project


----------



## TDI-line

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Hi Paulo,

your tank looks great, really natural.

The Blyxa will probably pick up in about 3-4 weeks, i replanted my tank, splitting into single stems, and it does look a sorry state, for now.


----------



## Ejack

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Hi Paulo

Tank is looking great  

Can't wait to see how it will look once the HC has been put down.

BTW loved watching your shrimp tank vids, they look all crazy flying around the water  and hurry up with the shrimp tank update pics  oh and grats on getting into PFK.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				TDI-line said:
			
		

> Hi Paulo,
> your tank looks great, really natural.
> The Blyxa will probably pick up in about 3-4 weeks, i replanted my tank, splitting into single stems, and it does look a sorry state, for now.


Thanks Dan, and also for the tips on the Blyxa, it seems to be melting at the base which is a little worrying, just have to want and see how much of it its left after 3 weeks 



			
				Ejack said:
			
		

> Hi Paulo
> Tank is looking great
> Can't wait to see how it will look once the HC has been put down.
> BTW loved watching your shrimp tank vids, they look all crazy flying around the water  and hurry up with the shrimp tank update pics  oh and grats on getting into PFK.


Thanks Jack, have tried HC twice in the past and didn't have much luck with it, but the first couple of time I didn't have pressurised CO2 so just have to wait and see again. Too some shots of the shrimp tank but it looks a mess!! lol maybe after a water change this afternoon. Wasn't expecting the PFK feature was a nice suprise  cheers


----------



## keymaker

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> 50% weekly water change
> 
> I do water changes on Saturdays and on that day I don't dose anything.


Hi Paulo, there's something I wanted to ask you for a long time now... What is the thinking behind the rest day after the water change? What do you need to put on rest in your tank? 

My reasoning goes like this: if you put the rest day after the water change (if you do it in the morning) you might have deficiency issues, as levels might drop below the EI minimum. I specifically remember Clive saying "I dose like crazy right after the water change". 

If you do the water change at night (or just before lights off), then forget my question.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				keymaker said:
			
		

> Hi Paulo, there's something I wanted to ask you for a long time now... What is the thinking behind the rest day after the water change? What do you need to put on rest in your tank?
> 
> My reasoning goes like this: if you put the rest day after the water change (if you do it in the morning) you might have deficiency issues, as levels might drop below the EI minimum. I specifically remember Clive saying "I dose like crazy right after the water change".
> 
> If you do the water change at night (or just before lights off), then forget my question.



Hi mate, since then I have now started dosing right after water changes, since I am using the auto dosing pump now, after a water change I turn it on for 2 minutes (80ml), plus it comes on once more for 1 minute (40ml) during the day.


----------



## keymaker

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Thanks Mate, that explains it all. That's what I thought.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Haven't updated this journal in a while, here is how the tank is looking at the moment.
I have some HC and hair grass coming this week to finish the carpet at the front, lets hope I can keep it alive this time.










Thanks for looking  comments always appreciated


----------



## John Starkey

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Hi paulo,for a test tank it looks nice and healthy,I see you still  have the rainbow fish.
Regards john


----------



## Diogo Matias

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

The tank becomes easier for keep with all these anubias and ferns but it still looking great! 
What's the carpet plant in front left? 

AbraÃ§o


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> Hi paulo,for a test tank it looks nice and healthy,I see you still  have the rainbow fish.
> Regards john


Thanks John, its an on going test now for a while, I will wait until the winter time to dedicate more time to the tanks, when its cold outside and its a good idea to keep indoors hehe 
No one wants the rainbows so keeping them for the time being, but they will have to go as I need a team of cleaner shrimp in this tank soon 



			
				Diogo Matias said:
			
		

> The tank becomes easier for keep with all these anubias and ferns but it still looking great!
> What's the carpet plant in front left?
> AbraÃ§o


Obrigado Diogo, I am moving towards a less demanding tank and easier on the maintnance 
The carpet plant is Staurogyne sp.
AbraÃ§o


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Here we go, an update about this tank, finished planting the HC in the tank, I have some of it melting away, but that seems to have stopped and its pearling away everyday when I get home. I was not happy with the EI solution, it was getting my tank a little cloudy and was seeing some algae, so for a test I have been using TPN+ for the last couple of weeks.
Water has remained crystal clear all week and plants have developed much better colours too and the algae is gone.
Going to carry on using TPN+ for a few more weeks and then go back to EI and see the differences, might have to increase the EI solution, maybe it was not strong enough.

Photos right after planting:



 

 
Thanks for looking.


----------



## Joecoral

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Looks great Paulo!


----------



## aaronnorth

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

nice planting


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Thanks guys  lets hope I can keep it alive this time round


----------



## Nick16

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

are they the shrimp eating rainbows (the culprits)!!!

anyway, love the planting such a simple tank but it works really well. fingers crossed for the HC!


----------



## andyh

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Here we go, an update about this tank, finished planting the HC in the tank, I have some of it melting away, but that seems to have stopped and its pearling away everyday when I get home. I was not happy with the EI solution, it was getting my tank a little cloudy and was seeing some algae, so for a test I have been using TPN+ for the last couple of weeks.
> Water has remained crystal clear all week and plants have developed much better colours too and the algae is gone.
> Going to carry on using TPN+ for a few more weeks and then go back to EI and see the differences, might have to increase the EI solution, maybe it was not strong enough.



Hey London Dragon, 

Firstly think the tank is great!

Couple of questions though if you can help me, 

Whats EI? Is this Est Index? 

Whats TPN+

Still learning!

Andy


----------



## ceg4048

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> Whats EI? Is this Est Index?


See EI DOSING USING DRY SALTS



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> Whats TPN+


See TPN+

Cheers,


----------



## Vito

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Hey LD, what a transformation, loving the latest layout, plenty of covarage with hc so it should carpet really well.

All the best mate!

Vito


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Thanks Andy check Clives post 



			
				Vito said:
			
		

> Hey LD, what a transformation, loving the latest layout, plenty of covarage with hc so it should carpet really well.
> All the best mate!
> Vito



Thanks, but I am lots of issues with the HC, it is melting away and there is hardly any growth, not sure at all what is going on, I have changed a few things, like dosing and flow so just have to wait and see if it recovers well.


----------



## Dan Crawford

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Thats looking really smart mate!

Stick with the HC pal, i'm sure it'll come back


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

the same happened in mine Paulo, i  always have a real problem with getting it to convert from emmersed to immersed fro the shops as it melts away before it gets a chance to grow.  i got some of it from dave which was already acclimatised which fared better and is growing strong now after an initial struggle. Im very jealous of the people who says it grows like a weed for them


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Thats looking really smart mate!
> Stick with the HC pal, i'm sure it'll come back


Thanks Dan, I will stick to it until there is nothing left then I will decide what to do with the front of the tank, I am thinking sands and gravels haha



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> the same happened in mine Paulo, i  always have a real problem with getting it to convert from emmersed to immersed fro the shops as it melts away before it gets a chance to grow.  i got some of it from dave which was already acclimatised which fared better and is growing strong now after an initial struggle. Im very jealous of the people who says it grows like a weed for them


Thanks Stu, this HC was not from a shop, I got it off George from his old setup so it should not melt away like this, very jealous also, no idea why this happens to the HC!! I have to try some fertile substrate next time and see.


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

i think some may have a secret stash of magic HC dust that they sprinkle in their tanks, either that of im just crap at growing it!

isnt their another thread on here about adding more of one of the ferts that HC likes? cant remember what it was though


----------



## Steve Smith

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

I'm having issues with HC, but I think it might be lighting.  It's growing fairly thick in the middle of the tank (where light is strongest) and really quite bad at the sides.  I've replaces the light unit on mine to one that gives a better spread of light, so I've got my fingers crossed.

Apparently upping NO3 is a good thing for HC, going by Mark's advice


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> i think some may have a secret stash of magic HC dust that they sprinkle in their tanks, either that of im just crap at growing it!
> isnt their another thread on here about adding more of one of the ferts that HC likes? cant remember what it was though


Yep that it likes a lot of NO3, but I had a lot of that already, I even noticed because of the problems with the HC that I was dosing the amount recommended for a 1000 liter tank LOL I have now cut it back


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> I'm having issues with HC, but I think it might be lighting.  It's growing fairly thick in the middle of the tank (where light is strongest) and really quite bad at the sides.  I've replaces the light unit on mine to one that gives a better spread of light, so I've got my fingers crossed.


Guess I can up the lighting again after I just turned it down a little to see, I did have 6x24w over my tank and that didn't seem to help, the algae liked it though haha



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> Apparently upping NO3 is a good thing for HC, going by Mark's advice


You beat me to it!!


----------



## CeeBee

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

It does look lovely, Paulo


----------



## Vito

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Thanks, but I am lots of issues with the HC, it is melting away and there is hardly any growth, not sure at all what is going on, I have changed a few things, like dosing and flow so just have to wait and see if it recovers well.



I had many issues with HC, just never took hold and never spread but I uped the co2 so the drop checker was glowing yellow and positioned the drop checker 2" above the substrate at oposite end from difuser, my ferts and lights stayed the same all I changed was co2 and thats got my HC growing really well, I've also read that HC likes 28c... hope that helps mate!


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

My temp is low, around 24-25C so I guess I can always up that! lol the bolbits won't like it though! Oh well can't please everything!! cheers


----------



## baron von bubba

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

well, that was quite a read!!!!!
its great to see a tank change/evolve like that!
i'll be more than happy if i manage to get my tank looking half as good as yours has at times!
thanks for sharing.  8)


----------



## Polly

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

WOW what a read!

This is an amazing journey.    If I can get my Rio 125 looking half as good as yours on a bad day, I'll be really happy


----------



## Laffers83

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Tank is still looking great Paulo.

I remember this being the tank that got me into discussion with you an ultimately over to UKAPS!

As stated by many people throughout the journal, I also have a Rio and would love to get it looking anywhere near as good as you have done with yours.  Doubtful - but you can always hope!

Keep up the good work!


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Glad you guys enjoyed the rollercoaster ride and that this jounral can still be an inspiration to many 
To be honest I have enjoyed from when I started till about November last year, since then my tank has been a sight for sore eyes and I am embarassed to show it in its current state lol

I have a new filter coming hopefully in the next couple of weeks or so, and that means its goodbye to the internal filter once and for all, I will be getting some bags of Naturesoil for this tank also and they decide on the layout, I might try something diferent from my usual jungle scapes and see how that turns out, something more minimalistic.

Thanks once again for the feedback, but the tank I am enjoying at present is my shrimp tank, its looking great and maintenance is a dodle, one water change every 2-3 weeks and no CO2 , just some TPN+ when I can remember lol.


----------



## mlgt

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Whats the tank looking like now Mr Dragon


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				mlgt said:
			
		

> Whats the tank looking like now Mr Dragon


You should know, you saw it on Saturday  but not worthy of an update I am afraid, this tank is going nowhere fast lol


----------



## junkboxhero

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Cool

Good work, lots in here. Spent 3 days on off reading this one learnt alot, thanks, looking forward to seeing the new scape.

Hoping to start my first journal any day now.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				junkboxhero said:
			
		

> Cool
> Good work, lots in here. Spent 3 days on off reading this one learnt alot, thanks, looking forward to seeing the new scape.
> Hoping to start my first journal any day now.


Many thanks and welcome to UKAPS  looks forward to seeing your tank and glad you enjoyed the rollercoaster hehe
Tank is still going with the same gravel and stuff, just been to busy lately to deal with the tanks, but I haven't neglected them, just not good enough to show anything really at the moment.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

I have had a few members asking me what happened to this tank, last year was really a year to forget in terms of my tanks, too much going on to dedicate a lot of time towards the tanks, I didn't neglect the tanks, I just didn't do much with them, just kept whatever plants I had in there going and that's about it.

For those curious here is how the tank is looking at the moment, its still running on gravel as always, I am dosing EI, JamesC all in one solution, I am dosing it daily and manually, also dosing EC.














Don't really have any plans for this tank, just keeping it going, it has been evolving from one scape to the next without tearing it down. I have planted some HC on the left hand side of the tank, I don't have enough for the right so I might plant some glosso and see which does better.

Thanks for looking


----------



## andyh

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Tank still looking good LD, I love the fissidens branch! Do you ever prune it or just leave it alone?


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> Tank still looking good LD, I love the fissidens branch! Do you ever prune it or just leave it alone?


Thanks Andy, I prune it every couple of months, I get rid of most of it and then it just grows back, it must be around 2cm deep now. I took the photos has I am going to prune it this afternoon to send to 4 UKAPS members tomorrow.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

paulo, you have such a clean look to your scape. I often find my eyes wondering around the whole tank. love your tanks!


----------



## russchilds

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

wow!!! Looks amazing!!!!


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Thanks guys 

Just another quick update, I am now using JamesC all in one solution, tweaked a little bit to match my tanks requirements and I have stopped dosing the EasyCarbo as the algae have almost disappeared since I played around with the CO2 a little.

I have planted the HC on the left hand side and Glosso on the right, I am trying both and deciding which to keep, glosso grows a little faster so if it takes up well in the tank I will use that as I always preferred glosso to HC, this time I am going to maintain is as low as possible to preventing the melting near the gravel and having to replant it all after a few months.

Here some photos of how the tank looks now:














Thanks for looking


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Looking good mate.  Slow and steady wins the race!

Have you considered a transition from the glosso to the stems on the right?  You know me and my transitions... 

Keep the uber-journal going mate!  Great stuff.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Looking good mate.  Slow and steady wins the race!


Many thanks George, over the past year I haven't done much with the tank, so thought I would kick start it again and insist on the gravel mainly to prove that with the right fertilization you don't need a fertile substrate.



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Have you considered a transition from the glosso to the stems on the right?  You know me and my transitions...


I have Lilaeopsis mauritiana growing infront of the steams and also in the middle near the back glass, it doesn't grow very hight  but I will see the effect when it fills in. I do have some rocks ready if the Lilaeopsis fails, which I will cover in mosses.
If you look through this journal there are many references from you about transitions hahaha



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Keep the uber-journal going mate!  Great stuff.


Cheers mate


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> If you look through this journal there are many references from you about transitions hahaha


lol.  I thought you may have it covered! 

Keep up the good work buddy.  

And plain gravel is underrated....


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Just a quick update, added some extra pieces of Manzanita wood and some plants for transition to keep Master Farmer happier 

I was using one of these in-line diffusers: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CO2-Carbon-Dioxid ... 439dd10432  But was not happy with the results so I purchased one of these: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Aquarium-Co2-Atom ... 25574383e5 and what a difference that has made, the CO2 bubbles coming out of the spray bar are so tiny in comparison to the other version and my tank only started pearling about 8PM and not I see it pearling a couple of hours after lights on.

I was going for an Aquamedic 1000 CO2 reactor but I will wait now and see the results, I might go for it in the end as there are just too many CO2 bubbles floating around inside the tank, and my JBL e1500 filter is now more than capable of handling an in-line reactor.

Here a quick snap:



 

Thanks for looking


----------



## hydrophyte

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

That's looking great!


----------



## Steve Smith

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

It's looking fantastic Paulo!  Really interested in seeing how you get on with that inline CO2 diffuser.  I think it's AndyH who's using one of those too?


----------



## Nelson

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

looking great paulo  .amazing how a couple of extra bits of wood makes it look so much better.


----------



## Nick16

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

im using the co2 reactor you were originally using and it really bugs me. the bubbles are too large and i get a sudden jet of them that get caught up at the end of my spraybar which makes a squeeking sound - not good every 2 mins! 

is the new diffuser much much better? (as in worth the price)

im tempted to combine this with a pair of lily pipes on my outlet. 

never owned lilies before! 

loving the tank, and to think the plain gravel


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				hydrophyte said:
			
		

> That's looking great!


Many thanks  I will swap for your Ripparium hehe



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> It's looking fantastic Paulo!  Really interested in seeing how you get on with that inline CO2 diffuser.  I think it's AndyH who's using one of those too?


Thanks Steve, I will keep you guys updated, so far its a much better piece of kit.



			
				nelson said:
			
		

> looking great paulo  .amazing how a couple of extra bits of wood makes it look so much better.


Thanks Neil, the Manzanita wood is pretty good and I have not used the largest pieces yet, would need a tear down to use them. Will do at a later date, my dogs love it too have to keep an eye on them lol

The pieces I got:





Pixie and Chelsea checking the goods:




Pixie picks her favourite:






			
				Nick16 said:
			
		

> im using the co2 reactor you were originally using and it really bugs me. the bubbles are too large and i get a sudden jet of them that get caught up at the end of my spraybar which makes a squeeking sound - not good every 2 mins!


Yep that really bugged me, and for that reason was not able to turn it up too high or would get a constant squeeking noise!



			
				Nick16 said:
			
		

> is the new diffuser much much better? (as in worth the price)
> im tempted to combine this with a pair of lily pipes on my outlet.
> never owned lilies before!


Way better, a very very fine mist of very tiny bubbles, loving it!! Good luck with the lillies 



			
				Nick16 said:
			
		

> loving the tank, and to think the plain gravel


Many thanks, gravel rocks \.../


----------



## Steve Smith

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Your dogs are cool 

Theres a post about these atomoizers over on the Barr report:

http://www.barrreport.com/showthread.ph ... a-Atomizer

They're made by UP Aqua (chinese company that makes a lot of aquatic stuff, including those nano CO2 sets you see on ebay for Â£25 etc).

I might be tempted.  People report having to clean them maybe once a year (though I don't know if anyone has actually owned one for that long?)


----------



## Garuf

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

I'm almost certain that's the one that NRY has been using for about 12 months.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

What make/model is your new diffuser Paulo?


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> Your dogs are cool


Next meet up in London you can come over to meet them 



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> I might be tempted.  People report having to clean them maybe once a year (though I don't know if anyone has actually owned one for that long?)


Yeah I had enough of the previous model which is pants. This one seems way better, only been using it for a few days so will let you know after a week if it performs the same.



			
				Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> What make/model is your new diffuser Paulo?


Lisa it's this exact model: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Aquarium-Co2-Atom ... 25574383e5


----------



## andyh

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

I am using the Upaqua on both my current setups and it does give a v fine mist indeed! Its an excellent bit of Kit. My plants are all growing so well! 

Not cleaned mine yet, been running since Nov09

Tank is looking great Paulo!


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> I am using the Upaqua on both my current setups and it does give a v fine mist indeed! Its an excellent bit of Kit. My plants are all growing so well!
> Not cleaned mine yet, been running since Nov09
> Tank is looking great Paulo!


Thanks Andy, after running mine for just over a week all I can say is good things about it and finally I find a diffuser that actually works properly, very very happy with it  and now I can also crank up my CO2.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Another update another photo, the new CO2 inline diffuser is great, very happy I purchased that  tank is now pearling like crazy, even the Fissidens fontanus is pearling! lol








 


 








 


 


 











 


 




Photos just had a resize, and straight off the camera, the Tamron 90mm macro is a great lens! Shame the camera its attached to! lol

Think that is enough photos for one day haha


----------



## andyh

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Paulo

Excellent pictures, very sharp indeed. In my opinion people can never post enough pics, its great see the tank, fish and plants from many angles!

Photo questions
Are you using just the tank lighting or with flash? 
If using the flash; on camera/off camera, sorry so many questions?  Can you tell i am trying to improve my photography skills?

The fissidens & staurogyne look so healthy!


----------



## NeilW

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

nice shots LD! love it


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

Thanks guys  

Andy I am just using the tank lighting, this lens is an f2.8 and I have 6x24w of light over it.

When I take macros of the shrimp I do use the camera flash and also an wireless external flash, but these latest ones just the tank lighting.


----------



## hydrophyte

*Re: My First Planted Tank - Juwel Rio 125*

That's looking great. I really like that rainbow.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

The Bosemani Rainbows went to the store yesterday to be replaced with Thread Fin Rainbows (5 males and 5 females).

Here are the new Rainbows  They are not the easiest fish to photograph so more soon 



 

 

With the Bosemani gone here is one of the Amanos I also purchased yesterday:



 

And the HC pearling:



 

Thanks for looking


----------



## chump54

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

nice fish!!!... nice images too

Chris


----------



## hydrophyte

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

Those rainbows are awesome!


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

Many thanks guys  love the thread fins, thinking of getting some more too haha


----------



## Garuf

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

The rainbows are beautiful, most of the smaller rainbows are. Ideally you want 3 females to 1 male then watch them spar and flare it's an awesome sight. The scale suits the tank size maverlously too.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

Nice shots mate.

Love the threadfins.  Very delicate and graceful looking.


----------



## keymaker

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

Cheers Paulo, my Master! Welcome to the rainbow club. The quality of these fish are way better then what I got in Hungary. Gotta push the retailers here to go for the higher standards.

I found that there color is shown best if there's a moderate spot-type back lighting on them. I used Power Led spots on them to improve things. Check the new close-up images in my journal.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> The rainbows are beautiful, most of the smaller rainbows are. Ideally you want 3 females to 1 male then watch them spar and flare it's an awesome sight. The scale suits the tank size maverlously too.


Thanks Gareth, I will see how these do for a couple weeks and then might get some more, they are stunning. These would look great in a nano as well.



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Nice shots mate.
> Love the threadfins.  Very delicate and graceful looking.


Thanks George 



			
				keymaker said:
			
		

> Cheers Paulo, my Master! Welcome to the rainbow club. The quality of these fish are way better then what I got in Hungary. Gotta push the retailers here to go for the higher standards.


Haha Master? very much the student  I have kept rainbows for a long time, but these are just beautiful, I got some very nice looking females, they have beautiful colours, then got 3 blue tail males and 2 orange tail which are just breath taking.



			
				keymaker said:
			
		

> I found that there color is shown best if there's a moderate spot-type back lighting on them. I used Power Led spots on them to improve things. Check the new close-up images in my journal.


Thanks for the tips, I will have to put that into practice, just my tank is much bigger and deeper and they are so tiny that its hard to get a macro shot.


----------



## samc

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

i have allways wanted to have a tank with just threadfins but i have not seen any about. 

they look great


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

Been trying to photograph these rainbows but they are so small and move so fast that is almost impossible!!

Best efforts for now! Need to try it with the wireless flash!









Thanks for looking


----------



## JamesM

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

Nice pics bud, great looking fish


----------



## Steve Smith

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

Nicely done Paulo! Must be quite difficult, to say the least.


----------



## chilled84

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Been trying to photograph these rainbows but they are so small and move so fast that is almost impossible!!
> 
> Best efforts for now! Need to try it with the wireless flash!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking


I love rainbow fish!


----------



## keymaker

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

I think we just might have started the new fish-fashion here, Paulo. 
Cool images - I just love when males show off... (not in that way of course)


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

Many thanks guys  I will try and get better photos, those are not even average!



			
				keymaker said:
			
		

> I think we just might have started the new fish-fashion here, Paulo.
> Cool images - I just love when males show off... (not in that way of course)


Yeah they are stunning, I might get some more if these settle in well 
Problem is they are small!! Even my Amano shrimp are bigger than them! lol


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

Some bad news I am afraid, last night got home from work and found 7 amanos dead, 1 Harlequin and 1 Threadfin Rainbow, not really sure what happened as all the other fish seemed ok, initially thought a CO2 overdose as I had some problems with the FE the day before but was not sure.

Anyway I did a 70% water change and this morning all seems well, won't leave the house today to monitor things closely


----------



## JamesM

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

Aww gutted, sorry Paulo


----------



## andyh

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

gutted for you mate!
Hope you dont have any more losses? Do you think it was a CO2 spike?


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> Do you think it was a CO2 spike?


Not sure really, if it was it would have affected all the other fish I would assume, and not sure how that would have happened either as the CO2 bottle didn't finish. It's possible the other fish recovered by the time I got home, but still strange if it was that how it happened, and really can't explain anything else.


----------



## Garuf

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

I dunno, but how clean is your tank? I know your tanks been running for many years maybe it's just due a good clean?


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> I dunno, but how clean is your tank? I know your tanks been running for many years maybe it's just due a good clean?


I don't think is anything to do with that mate, I give it a good clean at every water change, use the Koralia pump to blow everything up in the air from the mass of plants in the corner and also from the substrate before starting to pump the water out, filter cleaned once a month.


----------



## Garuf

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

No I guess not then, that sounds a really good clean to me. :/ Pretty much baffling!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

,i wouldn't say it were cleanliness, especially with paulos tank. 

paulo, these fish are wonderful looking!


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> No I guess not then, that sounds a really good clean to me. :/ Pretty much baffling!


Yeah strange one, good thing only lost a couple of fish, shame about the amanos, going to add some cherries in there at the end of the week.


			
				saintly said:
			
		

> ,i wouldn't say it were cleanliness, especially with paulos tank.
> paulo, these fish are wonderful looking!


The threadfins are wonderful fish, have to wait and see if these settle in and if I don't have any more issues and then I will defiantly get some more. the only fish I want swimming about in my tank will be the threadfins, will re-home the two harlequins.

So far today everything looks good and the fish are very active as normal!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

i've often been tempted by thread fins. i may get some next tank


----------



## Steve Smith

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

Shame about the strange deaths Paulo.  I hope everything settles again mate.  Nothing to do with a temperature spike or anything?


----------



## Nick16

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

have you quarantined the threadfins? 

could it be that they have brought something in with them......


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

I still think was a CO2 issue as I had some issues with the FE the day before, strange I didn't see much wrong with the other fish, I performed a 70% water change and turned the CO2 right down and slowly bring it up again. Better be safe than sorry.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

Installed the new Aquamedic 1000 reactor 

Here how the cabinet now looks:





Had to turn the CO2 level right to almost nothing in comparison to before, so hopefully my CO2 bottles will last much longer too


----------



## Steve Smith

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

Looks good matey!   Didn't see you buy that!

Out of interest, what are/is the plastic looking stacks of stuff in the middle of that pic?  Inbetween the Easycarbo and your dry salts?


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> Looks good matey!   Didn't see you buy that!


Cheers Steve, got that at the last minute together with some plants, had to make the trip worth while for everyone 



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> Out of interest, what are/is the plastic looking stacks of stuff in the middle of that pic?  Inbetween the Easycarbo and your dry salts?



My dry salts dosing system, until I get the automation back on track. Go back to page 14: viewtopic.php?f=35&t=1152&start=130#p19655 this way I only measure stuff once every 3 weeks. hehe


----------



## re_kon3

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

Hi,

Awesome setup you have there!! 

Do you mind me asking where in London you get your FE refilled? I'm thinking of getting a 5KG but want to first ensure I have somewhere to refill it, I did a bit of calling around to find someone to do my JBL 500g and nobody was up for it in North/East London area. I'm getting ripped off Â£16 every 4/5 weeks to swap the JBL around with a full one.

Thanks
Tim


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*



			
				re_kon3 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Awesome setup you have there!!
> 
> Do you mind me asking where in London you get your FE refilled? I'm thinking of getting a 5KG but want to first ensure I have somewhere to refill it, I did a bit of calling around to find someone to do my JBL 500g and nobody was up for it in North/East London area. I'm getting ripped off Â£16 every 4/5 weeks to swap the JBL around with a full one.
> 
> Thanks
> Tim



Thanks Tim, the 2Kg you see there was purchased from Dan Crawford, one of the forums members, he has now stopped selling them for a while so the latest I purchased was a 5kg for Â£25+Del on ebay. JBL are a rip off thats for sure 
BTW don't forget to join us at the London Fish Keeping Club, cheers.


----------



## re_kon3

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Thanks Tim, the 2Kg you see there was purchased from Dan Crawford, one of the forums members, he has now stopped selling them for a while so the latest I purchased was a 5kg for Â£25+Del on ebay. JBL are a rip off thats for sure
> BTW don't forget to join us at the London Fish Keeping Club, cheers.



Cool thanks,

The light just flicked on...   

It now makes sense, judging by the refill prices floating around for a 2KG, to simply buy another 5KG when this one finishes. Still works out cheaper than refilling a 2KG, which seems to be near impossible anyway.

Cheers


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*



			
				re_kon3 said:
			
		

> Cool thanks,
> The light just flicked on...
> It now makes sense, judging by the refill prices floating around for a 2KG, to simply buy another 5KG when this one finishes. Still works out cheaper than refilling a 2KG, which seems to be near impossible anyway.
> Cheers


They also sell 2Kg for Â£15+Del, so the choice is yours really, a 5Kg is much taller than a 2Kg all depends if you have the space for a 5Kg or how big is the tank. A 5kg FE on my Rio 125 lasts about 10 months, with the new Aquamedic 1000 Reactor I would expect that to last much longer now.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

Just a quick video I took of the tank last night, was the first try with the camera on the new phone I got on Saturday, only after realised the lower water level might have affected the quality, will do another at the weekend.



Thanks for looking


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

Thanks guys, just a quick update.

Since I installed the Aquamedic 1000 CO2 reactor my tank as been a little crazy because I have been trying to adjust it, what I found was that for my bubble rate the reactor did not work will with the Bio Balls in the filter, during the day it would build up a large pocket of CO2 at the top of the reactor. I removed the Bio Balls yesterday and today when I got home from work there was no CO2 pocket at all at the top of the reactor, tonight the plants are pearling like crazy too so it looks like its doing a better job, I will increase the CO2 a little now to see how the reactor behaves. 

Some photos:

Full tank shot:




Close up of the moss at the back and also to get a sense of depth:




Threadfin Rainbow:




Again flaring but not in focus the whole body (these guys don't stand still):





Initially got 5 pairs of threadfins, two die (one CO2 over dose, the other Easy Carbo issue), two weeks ago went back to Living Waters and they are some nice one these so I was going to purchase another 5 pairs, but my bag of fish was taken from the counter  lucky enough CCTV and a phone call to the customer the store managed to get them back, so last Sunday I went there to pick them up, stunning fish 

Thanks for looking, comments and critiques always welcomed


----------



## Mawgan

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

Nicking a chaps fish!     Is nothing sacred?

Lovely tank, lovely fish, lovely photographs...


----------



## sanj

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*



> Initially got 5 pairs of threadfins, two die (one CO2 over dose, the other Easy Carbo issue), two weeks ago went back to Living Waters and they are some nice one these so I was going to purchase another 5 pairs, but my bag of fish was taken from the counter  lucky enough CCTV and a phone call to the customer the store managed to get them back, so last Sunday I went there to pick them up, stunning fish


.

Thats crazy, what a low life. I just dont understand how people can do that. 

On the scape, plants look great, very healthy, but i was drawn to the spray bar, i think in my set up im not going to go for the translucent background, but use black as i have always done. The light or translucent background does give the feel of depth, but feel that equipment can be too visible aswell.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

Thanks guys, initially we thought the customer picked the bag up by mistake, but then a closer look at the CCTV might not have been as innocent since they didn't purchase any fish, only goodies! oh well!! Got them back in the end 

The spray bar comes off easy, was just to lazy to take it out, next time will do it, maybe some glassware would help but this tank being a Rio would be a waste of money, maybe when I get a rimless tank I will go for it.


----------



## Steve Smith

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

Good to hear removing the bio balls from the reactor has made a difference matey.  I can honestly say that this tank is frickin' awesome in the flesh.  I had the pleasure of sitting and watching it over the weekend when Paulo very kindly put me up for the night after the LFKC meet up on Saturday


----------



## gzylo

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

Hi

I have 18 threadfin rainbows in my tank and, yesterday i sped 2.5hrs to catch them and I managed only to catch one . Really need to change them to something shoaling  Do like they looks like but nothing more


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> Good to hear removing the bio balls from the reactor has made a difference matey.  I can honestly say that this tank is frickin' awesome in the flesh.  I had the pleasure of sitting and watching it over the weekend when Paulo very kindly put me up for the night after the LFKC meet up on Saturday


Thanks mate, btw there is another meeting on the 22nd May, this time at my place! The spare bedroom is still available  the little ones miss Tio Steve haha



			
				gzylo said:
			
		

> Hi
> I have 18 threadfin rainbows in my tank and, yesterday i sped 2.5hrs to catch them and I managed only to catch one . Really need to change them to something shoaling  Do like they looks like but nothing more


I am not fussed about shoaling fish, tank is small anyway and they seem to hang around in a group, I also have 18 in the tank now  beautiful fish, would not change them for anything else.


----------



## Steve Smith

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

Don't think I'd be able to make that one mate.  That's the weekend right after my birthday (20th) so will probably be staying at my Sisters.

I'll PM you a mug shot to print out so the little'uns don't miss me too much   haha!


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> Don't think I'd be able to make that one mate.  That's the weekend right after my birthday (20th) so will probably be staying at my Sisters.
> I'll PM you a mug shot to print out so the little'uns don't miss me too much   haha!


No worries mate, there is always one every month


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

Shot a new video of the tank last night, here how things stand, still not great but its getting there slowly!!



Thanks for looking

Comments and critiques always welcome!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

The tank looks so natural paulo. I nice amount of pearling to mate


----------



## verchap

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

that video is fantastic, the tank looks kind of carefully chaotic and mesmerising


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> The tank looks so natural paulo. I nice amount of pearling to mate


Thanks Mark, that what I am trying to achieve, my tanks just evolves from one scape to the next over time as I try new plants etc... I do love the pearling 



			
				verchap said:
			
		

> that video is fantastic, the tank looks kind of carefully chaotic and mesmerising


Many thanks, I don't follow any scaping guidelines, I do what pleases me and work with what I have at the time, tank is not looking its best, the carpet as suffered a lot since installing the Aquamedic 1000 reactor, as I had to turn the CO2 right down and increase it slowly to prevent poisoning the fish. I have it at a decent level now so hopefully the carpet will start to thrive again.

Many thanks for the comments


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

Some photos taken today, the threadfins are impossible to photograph let alone catch them displaying their fins  

Full tank shot:





Threadfin Rainbows:






















Moss at the back-middle of the tank:





Stems pearling:




Where the tank sits:





Pixie being naughty!




Thanks for looking, comments and critiques always welcomed


----------



## andyh

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

Great selection of pictures the greens are very vivid! i really like the in-situ pics! Love the pic of "Pixie" with her tongue out! Top knotch!


----------



## flygja

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

Really nice and lush. In-situ pics are also very welcoming. Great "never ending tank"


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

Thanks guys  think since the install of the Aquamedic 1000 CO2 reactor that I finally managed to get the balance right.

Also managed to get the Aquamedic SP3000 dosing pump working properly, all you need to do is place a non return valve before it goes into the pump and one right after, I actually place two in each side of the pump this prevents the liquid going backwards when the rollers in the pump are in the vertical position. Just make sure you test this once in a while to make sure its working in case one of the non return valves gets clogged.


----------



## Vito

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

Looking really good LD, keep it up.


----------



## keymaker

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

Inspiring photos as always, Paulo! Must be great to sit on that coach looking to all that beauty. Threadfins are still the best little fish, I have to get some with this quality for my tanks.


----------



## Nick16

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

can i just ask what the stems are? 

a vague guess a C.balansae?


----------



## Nelson

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*



			
				Nick16 said:
			
		

> can i just ask what the stems are?
> 
> a vague guess a C.balansae?


Potamogeton gayi i think.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*



			
				Vito said:
			
		

> Looking really good LD, keep it up.


Thanks Vito 



			
				keymaker said:
			
		

> Inspiring photos as always, Paulo! Must be great to sit on that coach looking to all that beauty. Threadfins are still the best little fish, I have to get some with this quality for my tanks.


Many thanks mate  these threadfins are truly amazing just love them, now they are on their own with a couple of ottos, with no other fish in the tank they graze about much better than before, the harlequins used to chase them.



			
				Nick16 said:
			
		

> can i just ask what the stems are?
> a vague guess a C.balansae?


Neil is correct they are indeed Potamogeton gayi (love this plant)


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

Excellent 'scape and photos, Paulo!  I love your evolutionary style.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Excellent 'scape and photos, Paulo!  I love your evolutionary style.


Thanks George  its just keeps on evolving.... lol


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

This may sounds crazy mate but you know what I'd do to that 'scape?  Rip out the entire foreground and right hand side and go for an open space with nice sand/graded gravels!    

It would make the best triangular layout I've seen in a long time!


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> This may sounds crazy mate but you know what I'd do to that 'scape?  Rip out the entire foreground and right hand side and go for an open space with nice sand/graded gravels!
> It would make the best triangular layout I've seen in a long time!


Does not sound crazy at all George, I have been thinking about that since the carpet is looking a bit of a mess at the moment lol thanks for the suggestion, I might eventually do something like that, easier maintenance too hehe


----------



## B7fec

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

Go for the sand foreground! I agree with George and think it'll look amazing!


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

I kind of like this side shot 





Thanks for looking!


----------



## russchilds

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

Great photo and I love this tank. Looks brilliant!!


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*



			
				russchilds said:
			
		

> Great photo and I love this tank. Looks brilliant!!


Many thanks


----------



## Garuf

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

It's getting a bit like Triggers Broom this, at what point do you say, yeah it's not my first tank anymore? 

Looks great as always, the best scape the tanks seen for certain.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> It's getting a bit like Triggers Broom this, at what point do you say, yeah it's not my first tank anymore?
> Looks great as always, the best scape the tanks seen for certain.


Cheers Gareth, but it still is the first tank and the first scape, just one scape evolves into the next lol I will stop calling it my first planted tank when you guys buy me an opti-white! lol


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

Quick shot with the compact, this is how the tank looks tonight!






Thanks for looking!


----------



## andyh

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

Healthy!


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

Very nice mate.  Wonderfully lush with all the greens.

The left hand side is excellent in terms of the combination of textures and forms.  The foreground and right hand side look a little flat in comparison, but overall the layout is very good!


----------



## Gill

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

Looks Stunning, And the Threadfins really Suit the Overall Effect.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

gorgeous mate. 

I'm with George, the left side is wicked! The right is good too.


----------



## Nelson

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

love it   .


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

Thanks guys, feedback much appreciated


----------



## chilled84

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

Fantastic, Whats the plant in the back right, Its interesting.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*



			
				chilled84 said:
			
		

> Fantastic, Whats the plant in the back right, Its interesting.


Cheers, that plant on the right is Potamogeton gayi, there are closer shots of it in the previous pages.


----------



## Garuf

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

Mighty healthy! Really does looks so nice. I can't wait to have some of that P. gayi it's such a nice highlight of a plant.


----------



## chilled84

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Mighty healthy! Really does looks so nice. I can't wait to have some of that P. gayi it's such a nice highlight of a plant.



I second that. p gayi is such a nice highlight of a plant.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

It is my favourite plant at the moment, but it is very co2 hungry, any slip ups and it just starts melting away.


----------



## Garuf

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

Yeah a lot of the nicest plants are like that, though I don't suppose it matters if you're getting a good mist. Do you know it's light demands? Are you still running 4 tubes over this tank or have you stepped it back a touch?


----------



## murph

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

This looks amazing. A triumph.


----------



## hydrophyte

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Quick shot with the compact, this is how the tank looks tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



This looks wonderful. I really like that open swimming area for the rainbows over there on the right.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

Wow. I think this tank has to be my favourite tank. It's been going so long, and had so many good scapes in it's time. What are your long term plans LD?


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*



			
				hydrophyte said:
			
		

> This looks wonderful. I really like that open swimming area for the rainbows over there on the right.


Many thanks, the whole idea of the V shape was to allow the rainbows space to swim, also the reason I removed the L Aromatica from the right hand side as it was becoming too over powering, the P Gayi is nicer and finer and easier to keep under control.



			
				Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> Wow. I think this tank has to be my favourite tank. It's been going so long, and had so many good scapes in it's time. What are your long term plans LD?


Many thanks Lisa, you were also one of the first to comment on it many moons ago. The idea was to replace this tank with the 500l L shaped tank in its place viewtopic.php?f=20&t=1283 but that turned out to be very costly and also I would not be able to take it with me once I decide to move. So I am thinking about replacing the rio with a 120x45x45cm opti-white in the future, when that is going to happen not sure, but I am happy just evolving this tank further, I like long term scapes and the tear down and starting all over does not appeal to me.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

How the tank looks today after some heavy pruning:





Thanks for looking, uploading a video also, which I will post later.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

Superb mate.  The narrow fern is turning into a perfect focal point.

I look forward to the video!


----------



## andyh

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

Paulo, whats the yellow fish above the spray bar?


----------



## Krishs Bettas

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

sorry LD I'll say it first female threadfin rainbow fish.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Superb mate. The narrow fern is turning into a perfect focal point.


Many thanks George, loving the ferns also. 



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> Paulo, whats the yellow fish above the spray bar?


Its a threadfin rainbow that has gone a little deformed after I dropped some EasyCarbo on it 



			
				Krish's Bettas said:
			
		

> sorry LD I'll say it first female threadfin rainbow fish.


It's actually a male, just not in a great state, see above! I don't think it will survive much longer.



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> I look forward to the video!


 
The video can be found here:



Cheers


----------



## Krishs Bettas

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

8)


----------



## Krishs Bettas

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

[/quote]It's actually a male, just not in a great state, see above! I don't think it will survive much longer.





> Oh sorry about i thought the yellow ones with short fins where females.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*



			
				Krish's Bettas said:
			
		

> Oh sorry about i thought the yellow ones with short fins where females


Normally yes, that one is a deformed male, after I was dosing some EC and it decided to swim right under it


----------



## sanj

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

Mr Dragon, I love that video could watch it over and over. Are they better quality on vimeo, mine lose quality on youtube.
So peaceful looking. What temp are you keeping the threadfins at?


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*



			
				sanj said:
			
		

> Mr Dragon, I love that video could watch it over and over. Are they better quality on vimeo, mine lose quality on youtube.
> So peaceful looking. What temp are you keeping the threadfins at?



Thanks sanj, I will swap it for your tank haha 

Yes vimeo is much better as you can upload the HD movie and it won't loose any quality 

I keep the threadfins at around 26ÂºC.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> The video can be found here: http://vimeo.com/13137723



Wonderful video, Paulo!

The fish are the perfect addition to the aquascape.  Really, really nice.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

Many thanks George, feedback appreciated


----------



## andyh

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

So Paulo, I finally took the plunge and got some of these wonderful threadfins after admiring yours for ages. I got 4 males and 2 females to start me off. Putting them in my new tank "Nano Tor", any top tips? 

Will post video/pics later

Andyh


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> So Paulo, I finally took the plunge and got some of these wonderful threadfins after admiring yours for ages. I got 4 males and 2 females to start me off. Putting them in my new tank "Nano Tor", any top tips?
> 
> Will post video/pics later
> 
> Andyh



You won't be disappointed with them  they are really hardy fish and don't need much care to be honest, just regular feeding  Just a word of warning, when I first got them I still had a little bit of Easycarbo and was dosing it to the tank and they seem very sensitive to it, when I was dosing the tank one day one swam under the EC as it dropped in the tank and the fish dived straight to the substrate and did not recover from that.

Other than that they are very peaceful fish and very graceful to watch, good luck with them


----------



## Ben M

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

hi, i'm thinking of possibly getting some threadfins for my 40l, how many would you suggest in a tank that size with just chery shrimp and otto's, and what male/ female ratio? also, i don't seem to be able to find females anywhere, do you have to get them from the internet, or could i ask my local MA to get some in? and are they easy to breed?

sorry for nicking your thread.   

BTW, the tank looks great. i also looked at the video of your 12l with cherry shrimp in. how do you fit so many in a 12l?


----------



## oliverar

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

I love it! I would almost be tempted to cut down the carpet and make is shorter, but I love the wild look of it as well!!! Amazing tank!!!!


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*



			
				pest control said:
			
		

> hi, i'm thinking of possibly getting some threadfins for my 40l, how many would you suggest in a tank that size with just chery shrimp and otto's, and what male/ female ratio? also, i don't seem to be able to find females anywhere, do you have to get them from the internet, or could i ask my local MA to get some in? and are they easy to breed?


A tank that size I would say no more than 3 or 4 threadfins, its always best to have more females than males or at least an equal amount, the males are prettier though, reason you see them on sale and not the females, as the females do not have the long fins. I purchased them at my LFS Living Waters, not sure where you can get them online as I do not buy fish online, only invertebrates.



			
				pest control said:
			
		

> BTW, the tank looks great. i also looked at the video of your 12l with cherry shrimp in. how do you fit so many in a 12l?


Provided the tank is full of mosses, it gives them a large area to attach themselves to and roam about, also cherries are hardy shrimp and don't need a lot to breed like rabbits!!



			
				oliverar said:
			
		

> I love it! I would almost be tempted to cut down the carpet and make is shorter, but I love the wild look of it as well!!! Amazing tank!!!!


Many thanks  I have shorten the carpet since the last photo, but I am considering removing it all together and have an open front tank with sand and get some corries.


----------



## Arana

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

Wow this has changed a lot since the last time i saw it (about 2 years i reakon) fantastic work mate, love it


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*



			
				Arana said:
			
		

> Wow this has changed a lot since the last time i saw it (about 2 years i reakon) fantastic work mate, love it



Many thanks mate, it sure as been a rollercoaster, good to see you back  hope all is well mate, join us on the 4th


----------



## Arana

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Many thanks mate, it sure as been a rollercoaster, good to see you back  hope all is well mate, join us on the 4th



The 4th! ooh what's happening?


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*



			
				Arana said:
			
		

> The 4th! ooh what's happening?


Check this: viewtopic.php?f=5&t=12596


----------



## Arana

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

Ha! Just down the road, I'm there baby...can't wait


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*



			
				Arana said:
			
		

> Ha! Just down the road, I'm there baby...can't wait


The more the merrier  look forward to seeing you there


----------



## Toulouse

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

Forgive me for not read the whole story.  Is many pages 

I see the last pages and looks very good. I like the style.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*



			
				Toulouse said:
			
		

> Forgive me for not read the whole story.  Is many pages


Yes way too many, I have to rescape it to start a new journal! lol



			
				Toulouse said:
			
		

> I see the last pages and looks very good. I like the style.


Many thanks, it doesn't look anything like it any more as I have let it go a little wild, I might post a photo at some stage lol


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> I have to rescape it to start a new journal! lol



so do it!!!


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> so do it!!!


The lack of decent hardscape around these areas has put me off it, its getting better now with some stores stocking more varieties so we will see, unless you want to ship me some rocks


----------



## Nelson

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

you just need a few boulders   .


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*



			
				nelson said:
			
		

> you just need a few boulders   .


If you can source them out for me, I will do it


----------



## Richard Dowling

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

How have you got 4 Bulbs in a 125? Do you have 2 Juwel Units and 1 Modified Lid Panel instead of the standard 1 Unit and 2 Panels?

I was also thinking of going for a double juwel unit but I cant find any for the 125 over 20w per bulb???


----------



## mlgt

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> nelson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you just need a few boulders   .
> 
> 
> 
> If you can source them out for me, I will do it
Click to expand...


Im sure I can help too 

Could be a good holding tank for my discus LOL!!


----------



## FishBeast

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

You're threadfins loog amazing, especially the males.


----------



## Angus

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

paulo if your looking for great hardscape go to aquatic design centre in great portland street central london.

they have AMAZING pieces of redmoor, from very large to nano, and they have seiryu stone but under a different name, and dragon stone under that name, and a stone called pagoda stone, all in big amounts and different sizes, they said they can get big pieces of stone to order too.

and its easy to get to from stockwell, 196 bus to vauxhall, then an 88 bus from vauxhall all the way to aquatic design centre.

Regards, Gus.

P.S would love to see some new pics.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*



			
				FishBeast said:
			
		

> You're threadfins loog amazing, especially the males.


They are lovely, I have lost a few over the months though, I am down to around 14 now. CO2 overdosing and EC the culprits!



			
				fozziebear said:
			
		

> P.S would love to see some new pics.


Thanks for the suggestion, I have been shopping at ADC for a long time 

The tank has been just sitting there for the last 6 months or more, haven't done nothing to it, reduced the lighting to 2x24w, reduced CO2, dose whenever I remember, water changes once a month, its a sight for sore eyes to be honest lol


----------



## sanj

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

why not try breeding them then?


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: My First Planted Tank "Never Ending Journal" Juwel Rio 1*

Well guys it had to happen, this journal as come to an end!!

Here is the tank now!







I will be trying something different in the next couple of months and start a new journal, thanks to all that contributed to the journal and helped me gain enough experience to keep healthy plants.


----------



## mlgt

Wow you have been busy!


----------



## Tom

Now what?


----------



## LondonDragon

mlgt said:
			
		

> Wow you have been busy!


Last time you were over the only thing left was the gravel, just removed that and its an old photo already 



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Now what?


Might try an Iwagumi, something different.


----------



## Piece-of-fish

Ahh, i thought that one will last forever... 
Enjoyed it a lot over past 2 years since i came to the hobby.


----------



## Nelson

the end of an era   .

looking forward to a new scape from you though  .


----------



## LondonDragon

Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Ahh, i thought that one will last forever...
> Enjoyed it a lot over past 2 years since i came to the hobby.


Thanks mate, its been fun and thought it would never end also, due to work load and a lot of neglect and a heater failure around xmas this tank turned to crap, so it was only fitting that I would finally get rid of the gravel lol



			
				nelson said:
			
		

> the end of an era   .
> looking forward to a new scape from you though  .


All good things come to an end 
Cheers, will see what I can pull out of the hat.


----------



## mlgt

Im excited to the new scape man! Set up a time lapse shot. Put it together as a video. That will be great.


----------



## George Farmer

This has been one of the best journals on any planted tank forum.  Truly epic mate.

Looking forward to your next layout...


----------



## John Starkey

End of an era Paulo,its been a great read along the way,its had ups & downs which has helped new and old members,i can,t wait to see what you do,don,t leave it empty too long   ,

john.


----------



## Mark Evans

john starkey said:
			
		

> End of an era Paulo



 just what i was about to post John.

well Paulo, onwards and upwards


----------



## LondonDragon

Many thanks guys  great journey I had with this tank


----------



## andyh

Epic Journal! I learnt lots from this when i first started here on UKAPS. Its going to be tough to beat!

Looking forward to the next one with high expectations! (no pressure!)


----------



## Ionut Godea

This tank is one of my favorite. Three years ago, when I started with this hobby, I followed your journal.


----------



## LondonDragon

Ionut Godea said:


> This tank is one of my favorite. Three years ago, when I started with this hobby, I followed your journal.


Thanks for raising this back from the dead  this was a great journey and kinda of wished I had been able to carry this on! I want my Bosemani back!!  but the current scape is turning into something that looks a little like this tank at some stage!


----------



## Ionut Godea




----------



## scuttler

Lovely tank. thought i had my layout sorted until i saw this!


----------



## LondonDragon

scuttler said:


> Lovely tank. thought i had my layout sorted until i saw this!


Good luck with your journey, this tank was a massive learning curve for me  loved every minute!


----------



## WetElbow

Brilliant read.  Having similar HC issues myself so emphasised over that LOL.

Pheww, I'll have to read the rest of your journals now.


----------



## LondonDragon

WetElbow said:


> Brilliant read. Having similar HC issues myself so emphasised over that LOL.
> Pheww, I'll have to read the rest of your journals now.


Many thanks  this was a great roller coaster ride  the HC needs a fertile substrate as I found out with the new tank, also requires the right fertilizer, those Tobis fertilizers I tried were perfect for the HC.


----------



## WetElbow

Good stuff.  Will check out Tobis ferts.


----------



## Tim Harrison

Yep...George is right that certainly is truly...EPIC...


----------



## LondonDragon

Troi said:


> Yep...George is right that certainly is truly...EPIC...


Many thanks  need a new tank to start another long term journal, the rio doesn't cut it any more! lol


----------



## John S

I'd never seen this before so I'm glad it this thread got revived as it's a great read. Quite sad to see the empty tank at the end, every scape was fantastic as were the pictures.


----------



## LondonDragon

davem said:


> I'd never seen this before so I'm glad it this thread got revived as it's a great read. Quite sad to see the empty tank at the end, every scape was fantastic as were the pictures.


Many thanks, still amazes me people read this whole journal  if it wasn't for the heater incident that boiled the contents I am sure this would still be going today! Kind of lost interest in this tank since that empty picture, hence I want to retire it now and start again with something else.


----------



## Steve Smith

opti-white goodness


----------

